# The "News of the Weird" Thread



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2007)

OK, I know many of us have the same sense of humor and enjoy reading News of the Weird.  So feel free to attach any funny/odd news stories here that you find.  

My first one:  

A Man with a sword breaks into apartment because he thought he was rescuing his female neighbor from a rapist.  Instead, the noise he heard was from a porn flick:

*The Article.*

I guess he wanted to be her knight in shining armor.

:roll:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 22, 2007)

> Van Iveren, 39, of Oconomowoc, was charged with criminal trespass, criminal damage and disorderly conduct, all while using a dangerous weapon, and is scheduled to appear in court March 5. Together, the misdemeanor counts carry a maximum sentence of 33 months in jail.


the only weird thing here is that this guy is being treated like a criminal when he was only trying to help. he should definitely pay for damages to the door. too bad their aren't more folks in the world that would think to save someone from a terrible act of violence. the whole sword thing is a bit off, as is someone playing a porno so loud the neighbors can hear it!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2007)

This one was all over the NY radio talk shows yesterday.

I agree with Steve...the guy was trying to be a good neighbor even if using a sword to attack the door wasn't all that well planned out.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been uncovered.It was pretty frightening seeing that guy come into my house with a sword!


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 23, 2007)

http://greenvilleonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070223/NEWS01/702230361/1004/NEWS01

Okay, not really weird, but read the headline (OMG!!11!!!1!) then read the sub-head (Wait...what?)


----------



## montvm (Feb 23, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> http://greenvilleonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070223/NEWS01/702230361/1004/NEWS01
> 
> Okay, not really weird, but read the headline (OMG!!11!!!1!) then read the sub-head (Wait...what?)




You should send that one to Jay Leno for headlines!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 24, 2007)

70 year old tourist kills 20 year old armed mugger with his bare hands in Costa Rica.

Story Here


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 25, 2007)

In the biggest case of historical irony ever, genealogists finds an ancestor of Rev. Al Sharpton's was a slave owned by relatives of Strom Thurmond. 

  

Story Here.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice one, Beano.

In the continuing Peanut Butter Saga, there's this gem:
http://www.roanoke.com/business/wb/wb/xp-105950

FTA: "_The salmonella scare involving peanut butter has cost Roanoke restaurant owner Doug Robison more than $50 and a batch of fresh brownies._"

I haven't found it necessary to read the rest of the article.


----------



## MarkC (Feb 26, 2007)

I am going to think twice about where I park my car.

http://www.southbendtribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070224/News01/702240313


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.mlive.com/search/index.ssf?/base/news-8/117231576565120.xml?bctimes?NEB&coll=4

I know journalism school teaches you to make the opening of a story catchy, but this takes the cake.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2007)

*Chinese Scientists create remote control pigeons.*  :roll:  I guess they have nothing better to do.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 2, 2007)

In light of todays  weather ---------May a cyber contol gaggle of geese crap on the weatherman's windshield today  :uzi:


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 2, 2007)

Former Canadian Defense Minister says that governments have alien UFO's and should use them to control global warming.  





Methinks that hockey season is coming to a close or something.  





Or maybe he has had one too many LaBatt Blues.  


*Read it to believe it.*


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 5, 2007)

http://www.playfuls.com/news_000026...s_the_Antichrist_Tried_to_Commit_Suicide.html

Even if it's not true, the image is still pretty darn funny.
The running around aprt, not so much the other part.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 8, 2007)

*Man executed after 25 years on Texas death row*
Sun2Surf - 2 hours ago
HUNTSVILLE, Texas (March 8, 2007): A man who spent 25 years on Texas death row was executed by lethal injection yesterday for a 1980 murder after prison officials had to carry him to the death chamber.

*Abe plans new investigation into wartime brothels* International Herald Tribune
*Japan to study wartime 'comfort women' * Guardian Unlimited

Not news of the weird, but a weird grouping of news. This is a cut/paste from Google News front page (it'll probably change by the time I finish typing this). Kind of an odd assortment of articles to group together.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.stclairrecord.com/news/191597-woman-opens-door-for-man-at-pizza-hut-then-sues-both

I'm moving to Canada.


----------



## Marc (Mar 9, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> *Man executed after 25 years on Texas death row*
> Sun2Surf - 2 hours ago
> HUNTSVILLE, Texas (March 8, 2007): A man who spent 25 years on Texas death row was executed by lethal injection yesterday for a 1980 murder after prison officials had to carry him to the death chamber.
> 
> ...



I wonder if that's a record length of time for the state of Texas spent on death row.  Isn't their average like 3 months or thereabouts?


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 9, 2007)

Marc said:


> I wonder if that's a record length of time for the state of Texas spent on death row.  Isn't their average like 3 months or thereabouts?




Only if the inmate is mentally handicapped. But let's not go there.


----------



## Marc (Mar 9, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Only if the inmate is mentally handicapped. But let's not go there.



So what you're sayin is... if I want to kill someone, don't do it in Texas...


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 9, 2007)

Marc said:


> So what you're sayin is... if I want to kill someone, don't do it in Texas...




As a general rule that will serve you well in your life, yes.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 10, 2007)

Pics:  Made entirely out of Oranges.


----------



## Marc (Mar 13, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Pics:  Made entirely out of Oranges.



Kinda fruity if you ask me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2007)

Now I know why *Marc has not been around!*  :lol: :wink:


----------



## tree_skier (Mar 28, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Now I know why *Marc has not been around!*  :lol: :wink:



Is that like the 4 biggest lies in woodstock, CT

1. Checks in the mail
2. the mobile home is paid for
3. I didn't know she was my cousin
and here it is
4. I was only helping the sheep over the fence


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 28, 2007)

I found what Marc really wants for his birthday!  I mean really, *THIS is a great gift.*  In China at least.  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2007)

Those Chinese are at it again...*They made it snow in Tibet.*


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Marc...maybe *THIS* will work for you....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 5, 2007)

Can we import some leopards to eat people who use annoying ringtones?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Can we import some leopards to eat people who use annoying ringtones?



That is a good idea....


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 5, 2007)

What are they striking about this time? Poor pay? Bad benefits? Read more to find out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> What are they striking about this time? Poor pay? Bad benefits? Read more to find out.



Where do I sign up?  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2007)

All right Marc, admit it...you are the guy *who stole the monkey.*


----------



## andyzee (Jun 7, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> All right Marc, admit it...you are the guy *who stole the monkey.*


 

I heard he spanked the monkey, not sure about stealing it :razz:


----------



## Marc (Jun 7, 2007)

Hehe.  Monkeys is funny.

Spanked, or otherwise.


----------



## Marc (Jun 7, 2007)

Extreme Grilling: Michigan Man in Wheelchair Gets Push from Semi (@ about 50 mph)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2007)

Marc said:


> Extreme Grilling: Michigan Man in Wheelchair Gets Push from Semi (@ about 50 mph)



That's one heck of a ride!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess Paris Hilton is out of jail, don't know the details but we all will find out whether we want to or nott.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 7, 2007)

Marc's been busy with his latest business venture:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Marc's been busy with his latest business venture:



  OK, now THAT is the POTD!!!!

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 9, 2007)

MarkC said:


> I am going to think twice about where I park my car.
> 
> http://www.southbendtribune.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070224/News01/702240313



The car was abandoned after a head on collision.And it sounds like they milingered retreving it from the storeowners parking lot. Oops + Duh = flat car


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 11, 2007)

"Butts charged with stealing toilet paper" :lol:

http://centredaily.com/news/weird_news/story/122256.html


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jun 11, 2007)

"Elderly Pa. women pose for risque photos"

http://centredaily.com/news/weird_news/story/122520.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 13, 2007)

It appears that Marc is at it again....

*The Article...involving Monkeys.*


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 13, 2007)

Owch

:-o uke:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Owch
> 
> :-o uke:



  Thanks for that one! :angry:  My boys hurt just thinking about that!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2007)

Now this *is just strange...and scary!*


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 26, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Now this *is just strange...and scary!*



I wonder if Oscar meows in all caps.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 27, 2007)

Strange:

http://www.forbes.com/markets/2007/07/27/lenovo-mexico-india-markets-equity-cx_rd_0727markets1.html

Chinese company setting up manufacturing in Mexico. It's a topsy-turvy world, it is.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 27, 2007)

Like this one will came as a suprise to any guy here:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2007340106,00.html


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 27, 2007)

someone stole marc's date

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070724...y_hedgehogs;_ylt=Aotwk1WKIVM2AiUtbKMPOZ4Z.3QA


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 27, 2007)

glad I don't live in NC

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=cp_K072615AU.xml&show_article=1&catnum=9


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> someone stole marc's date
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070724...y_hedgehogs;_ylt=Aotwk1WKIVM2AiUtbKMPOZ4Z.3QA





> The hedgehog breeding season runs from April to September and their lovemaking is typically accompanied by very loud puffing and snorting, usually by the female as she tries to ward off the male.



Is that the hedgehog version of "Not tonight, I have a head-ache"


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2007)

I think Marc is OK.  Maybe he is the guy *that prefers cows.*


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2007)

umm, okay...
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2007-08/08/content_6496089.htm


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2007)

No more crispy duck served at toilets
Mon Aug 6, 2007 11:20 AM ET

BEIJING (Reuters) - Food stalls attached to Beijing's public toilets 
will be removed in good time for next year's Olympics, state media said
Saturday.

Complaints over toilets with poor sanitation and toilet operators
turning them into commercial operations led to the ban, which comes into 
force in October.

"It is not proper to sell soft drinks or snacks right at the toilets,"
the Beijing News said, citing sources within the Beijing Municipal
Administration Commission.

"The city authorities also plan to publish a toilet guide, provide 
toilet information over the telephone and the Internet and erect more
road signs to help toilet users."

Billboards near toilets will also be banned, Xinhua news agency said.

Notoriously polluted Beijing is cleaning up its act before it hosts the 
Olympics. It has also announced crackdowns on spitting and smelly
taxis.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 9, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> No more crispy duck served at toilets
> Mon Aug 6, 2007 11:20 AM ET
> 
> BEIJING (Reuters) - Food stalls attached to Beijing's public toilets
> ...



I doubt that public toilets, spitting, and smelly cabs are the sole reasons for Beijing's NOTORIOUS pollution.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I doubt that public toilets, spitting, and smelly cabs are the sole reasons for Beijing's NOTORIOUS pollution.



I don't know. Most of the toilets I saw were downright nasty.
And only loosely classifiable as "toilets." "Hole in the floor with footpads" is more accurate.


----------



## noski (Aug 14, 2007)

*ouch!*

TOKYO, Japan (Reuters) -- A Japanese biker failed to notice his leg had been severed below the knee when he hit a safety barrier, and rode on for 2 km (1.2 miles), leaving a friend to pick up the missing limb.

The 54-year-old office worker was out on his motorcycle with a group of friends in the city of Hamamatsu, west of Tokyo, on Monday, when he was unable to negotiate a curve in the road and bumped into the central barrier, the Mainichi Shimbun said.

He felt excruciating pain, but did not notice that his right leg was missing until he stopped at the next junction, the paper quoted local police as saying.

The man and his leg were taken to hospital, but the limb had been crushed in the collision, the paper said.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2007)

noski said:


> TOKYO, Japan (Reuters) -- A Japanese biker failed to notice his leg had been severed below the knee when he hit a safety barrier, and rode on for 2 km (1.2 miles), leaving a friend to pick up the missing limb.
> 
> The 54-year-old office worker was out on his motorcycle with a group of friends in the city of Hamamatsu, west of Tokyo, on Monday, when he was unable to negotiate a curve in the road and bumped into the central barrier, the Mainichi Shimbun said.
> 
> ...



:blink: How the heck do you not notice that your leg FELL OFF???

Reminds me of this:



> ARTHUR:
> Look, you stupid bastard. You've got no arms left.
> BLACK KNIGHT:
> Yes, I have.
> ...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 22, 2007)

http://jalopnik.com/cars/fine,-be-t...ter-racking-up-almost-10k-in-fines-292101.php

A man with priorities that out of whack does not deserve such a fine automobile.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 22, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europe/08/20/bear.death.reut/index.html

Bears eat man at beer festival Story Highlights
A 23-year old Serb was found dead and half-eaten in bear cage

Naked body was found in enclosure at Belgrade Zoo

Zookeepers believe man was drunk or drugged
Next Article in World »




BELGRADE, Serbia (Reuters) -- A 23-year old Serb was found dead and half-eaten in the bear cage of Belgrade Zoo at the weekend during the annual beer festival.

The man was found naked, with his clothes lying intact inside the cage. Two adult bears, Masha and Misha, had dragged the body to their feeding corner and reacted angrily when keepers tried to recover it.

"There's a good chance he was drunk or drugged. Only an idiot would jump into the bear cage," zoo director Vuk Bojovic told Reuters.

Local media reported that police found several mobile phones inside the cage, as well as bricks, stones and beer cans

:beer:   :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 22, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Local media reported that police found several mobile phones inside the cage, as well as bricks, stones and beer cans




Not the bear's first Serbian Surprise, I guess.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.startribune.com/587/story/1385565.html?ic

Wait... what?
Anarchists, planning meeting...does not compute.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WALIARHHLII

Not news, but certainly weird. Scary, really. Depressing, sure.
Good thing she's cute.


----------



## hammer (Sep 28, 2007)

http://my.earthlink.net/article/top?guid=20070928/46fc7c40_3ca6_1552620070928-858557169

Weird and tragic...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2007)

> Even though encounters with the microscopic bug are extraordinarily rare, it's killed six boys and young men this year



That doesn't really strike me as "extremely rare"


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 21, 2007)

http://thenorthwestern.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071120/OSH/311200069/1987

Marc?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 13, 2007)

This guy uses *electric eels to light his Christmas tree.*  :blink:

The best line of the article:  ""If we could gather all electric eels from all around the world, we would be able to light up an unimaginably giant Christmas tree," Minawa told Reuters Television."  That's deep.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 14, 2007)

"I would love to have an eel like this at home. This is very nature-friendly," said visitor Harumi Yayoi.

Yes, keeping wild animals captive is absolutely nature friendly.
And then you can eat them.

How big would an unimaginably large Christmas tree be, anyway? I just can't imagine it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

http://www.700wlw.com/pages/localNews.html?feed=119585&article=4324072


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2008)

Nobody tipped that cow, eh?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope she gets to wear the outfit in prison.
That would be udderly hilarious.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/10/14/cutout.dissection.ap/index.html


----------



## hardline (Oct 14, 2008)

Marc said:


> So what you're sayin is... if I want to kill someone, don't do it in Texas...



actually from what i understand. if you tell someone not to come on your property and they do you have every right to shoot them. that was what i was told by freind that owns a ranch.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

*Lazy dog walker earns Great North Bum title
*http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...y-dog-walker-earns-Great-North-Bum-title.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 14, 2008)

I realize this could be considered as a political post, but that's not my intention.  Regardless of my political views this is hysterical (and would be if the names were reversed also).

*Baby named Sarah McCain Palin
*http://www.wbir.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=66550&catid=2
A new father has secretly named his baby girl Sarah McCain Palin after the Republican ticket for president and vice president. 
 Mark Ciptak of Elizabethton put that name on the documents for the girl's birth certificate, ignoring the name Ava Grace, which he and his wife had picked earlier. 
 "I don't think she believes me yet," he told the Kingsport Times-News for a story to be published Tuesday. "It's going to take some more convincing." 
 Ciptak, a blood bank employee for the American Red Cross, said he named his third child after John McCain and Sarah Palin to "to get the word out" about the campaign. 
 "I took one for the cause," he said. "I can't give a lot of financial support for the (McCain/Palin) campaign. I do have a sign up in my yard, but I can do very little."


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's another bunch of rocket scientists

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/oct/13/police-say-driver-offered-marijuana-pay-fast-food/


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 2, 2009)

*Comcast Airs Porn During Super Bowl*

Yup...you missed it, unless you were watching in Tucson AZ.:-o

http://www.multichannel.com/article/173444-Comcast_Airs_Porn_During_Super_Bowl.php



I love the internet


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yup...you missed it, unless you were watching in Tucson AZ.:-o
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/173444-Comcast_Airs_Porn_During_Super_Bowl.php
> 
> ...



that is hardly porn


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 4, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> that is hardly porn


you gotta see the unedited version

NSFW ->  http://i.gizmodo.com/5144199/tucson-comcast-splices-graphic-porn-into-super-bowl-nsfw


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 18, 2009)

*911 tape captures chimpanzee owner's horror as 200-pound ape mauls friend*

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/200...1_tape_captures_chimpanzee_owners_horr-2.html

surreal
:blink::-o


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> *911 tape captures chimpanzee owner's horror as 200-pound ape mauls friend*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/200...1_tape_captures_chimpanzee_owners_horr-2.html
> 
> ...




This story is all over the local news here in CT


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,500645,00.html

Man, 28, Dies After 'Guzzling' Viagra During 12-Hour Romp
Thursday, February 26, 2009  


"A Russian man died after guzzling a bottle of Viagra to keep him going for a 12-hour orgy with two female pals.

The women had bet mechanic Sergey Tuganov $4,300 that he wouldn’t be able to follow through with the half-day sex marathon.

But minutes after winning the bet, the 28-year-old died of a heart attack, Moscow police said.

“We called emergency services but it was too late, there was nothing they could do,” said one of the female participants who identified herself only as Alina"


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2009)

Too much of a good thing...


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2009)

Coming and going at the same time, I guess.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Coming and going at the same time, I guess.



lmbfao!!!:smash:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hYJA5QKwvKKvIytyaA3Jo2635SggD9714BRO2

"NJ considers ban on bare-it-all 'Brazilian' wax
8 hours ago

TRENTON, N.J. (AP) — New Jersey is drawing the line when it comes to bikini waxing.

The state Cosmetology and Hairstyling Board is moving toward a ban on genital waxing altogether after two women reported being injured.

Both women were hospitalized for infections following so-called "Brazilian" waxes.

Technically, genital waxing has never been allowed — only the face, neck, abdomen, legs and arms are permitted. But because the bare-it-all "Brazilian" version wasn't specifically banned, state regulators haven't enforced the law.

The board will decide on April 14 whether to adopt explicit language banning genital waxing.

The earliest the ban would take effect would be sometime in May, just ahead of swimsuit season.

Salons which continue to perform the "Brazilian" could face fines.

Copyright © 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. "

Looks likely this year Wildwood may be more appropriately called "Wildwooly"


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Dammit. I had an appointment for that next week. :roll: :wink:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Dammit. I had an appointment for that next week. :roll: :wink:



Guess you'll have to get it done across th border by Blue   Maybe some of the patrollers there double as wax techs


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 21, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Guess you'll have to get it done across th border by Blue   Maybe some of the patrollers there double as wax techs



I wouldn't be surprised!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 8, 2009)

*Judge: Of Course "Crunch Berries" Are Not Fruit!*

Just in case you weren't sure, it's official now, Crunch Berries are not a fruit.  Fruit Loops aren't either.



> SACRAMENTO, CA - A federal judge has dismissed a lawsuit from a California woman who claimed she was deceived into buying Cap'n Crunch cereal during a four-year period because she thought "Crunch Berries" were real fruit.


http://www.news10.net/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=60515

Link to the court filing -> http://www.news10.net/news/pdf/sugawara_v_pepsico.pdf


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Just in case you weren't sure, it's official now, Crunch Berries are not a fruit.  Fruit Loops aren't either.
> 
> http://www.news10.net/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=60515
> 
> Link to the court filing -> http://www.news10.net/news/pdf/sugawara_v_pepsico.pdf



That's why I eat Fruity Pebbles. They come from a Pebble Bush. :dunce:


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 12, 2009)

*Boy gets hit by meteorite*

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...=ARTICLE_15302251_Boy_Hit_On_Arm_By_White-Hot


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...=ARTICLE_15302251_Boy_Hit_On_Arm_By_White-Hot



The day I get hit by a merteorite..I'm going to start playing the lottery


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 14, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The day I get hit by a merteorite..I'm going to start playing the lottery



If I get hit by a meteorite I'll never play the loto. What's the odds of getting hit and winning the lottery? :-o I bet it's never been done. :razz:


----------



## hammer (Jun 25, 2009)

*'High' Wallabies Blamed For Crop Circles*

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/family/19853754/detail.html


----------



## drjeff (Jun 30, 2009)

*BWI (and I'm not talking about Baltimore's airport!)*

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0630091dozer1.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 19, 2010)

*Rocking out to Juhn Denver*

http://www.boston.com/news/nation/a...john_denver/?rss_id=Boston.com+--+Latest+news


----------



## legalskier (Jan 28, 2010)

*Cheating death by suspended animation*

"*Polish beekeeper Josef Guzy found still alive in coffin*
***'Just before closing the coffin, the family asked us to remove a couple of precious things from the body. His son-in-law wanted his watch as a keepsake and his wife wanted a chain from his neck. I happened to touch the artery in the neck and was totally shocked. I checked it again and shouted, "There is a pulse." My assistant checked as well. I leant in close and I could tell that he was still breathing. My God, it was a miracle.' Doctors in Katowice have described it as a case of suspended animation, the first they have known.***"
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article7002357.ece


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

legalskier said:


> "*Polish beekeeper Josef Guzy found still alive in coffin*
> ***'Just before closing the coffin, the family asked us to remove a couple of precious things from the body. His son-in-law wanted his watch as a keepsake and his wife wanted a chain from his neck. I happened to touch the artery in the neck and was totally shocked. I checked it again and shouted, "There is a pulse." My assistant checked as well. I leant in close and I could tell that he was still breathing. My God, it was a miracle.' Doctors in Katowice have described it as a case of suspended animation, the first they have known.***"
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article7002357.ece



Wow!  Freaky!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 28, 2010)

This is one of my favorite non-ski related threads.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 17, 2010)

*Human ice cube for 64 hours*

_*Ordeal of human ice cube*
A magician is in hospital suffering from severe frostbite after spending more than 64 hours as a human ice cube to break a world endurance record. Latvian illusionist Gennady Palychevsky, 40, spent 64 hours and 32 minutes in the six foot square ice cube in Moscow before signaling for help. The event tops American magician David Blaine's 63 hours in ice in New York's Times Square 10 years ago....Medics say Palychevsky was on the verge of literally freezing to death before he called a halt to the stunt.***_
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3679218.html?men


----------



## Glenn (Feb 18, 2010)

I never got the memo. When did being a magician equate to doing really stupid $hit? I  don't get it. Blaine isn't a magician. He's a dumbass who does card tricks.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I never got the memo. When did being a magician equate to doing really stupid $hit? I  don't get it. Blaine isn't a magician. He's a dumbass who does card tricks.



No kidding, where's the magic in that?  It would have been magic if he got himself out of the ice when he was done...

Also, how do you signal to stop the stunt if you're frozen in the ice?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Also, how do you signal to stop the stunt if you're frozen in the ice?




That must be where the "magic" comes in....    ;-)


----------



## legalskier (Mar 11, 2010)

*Woman, 101, grows horn*

Click here for the pic:
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3707275.html?menu=

Freaky.  
uke:


----------



## legalskier (Mar 12, 2010)

*Man marries pillow*

It would appear that Korea has an expansive view of marriage:

_*True love can take many forms. In this case, it has taken the form of a Korean man falling in love with, and eventually marrying, a large pillow with a picture of a woman on it.* 
Lee Jin-gyu fell for his 'dakimakura' - a kind of large, huggable pillow from Japan, often with a picture of a popular anime character printed on the side. 
In Lee's case, his beloved pillow has an image of Fate Testarossa, from the 'magical girl' anime series Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha. Now the 28-year-old otaku (a Japanese term that roughly translates to somewhere between 'obsessive' and 'nerd') has wed the pillow in a special ceremony, after fitting it out with a wedding dress for the service in front of a local priest. Their nuptials were eagerly chronicled by the local media. 'He is completely obsessed with this pillow and takes it everywhere,' said one friend. 'They go out to the park or the funfair where it will go on all the rides with him. Then when he goes out to eat he takes it with him and it gets its own seat and its own meal,' they added. The pillow marriage is not the first similarly-themed unusual marriage in recent times - it comes after a Japanese otaku married his virtual girlfriend Nene Anegasaki, a character who only exists in the Nintendo DS gameLove Plus, last November._
http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/816601-man-marries-pillow

This reminds me of "Lars and the Real Girl:"  http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1175569-lars_and_the_real_girl/


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2010)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/1027360/woman-aims-to-become-worlds-fattest


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2010)

drjeff said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/1027360/woman-aims-to-become-worlds-fattest



There's a whole lot of absolutely nothing right in that article.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 16, 2010)

_*Briton is recognised as world's first officially genderless person*
A British expat who claims to have no gender is thought to have become the first person to be officially recognised as neither male or female.
***May-Welby said: “The concepts of man or woman don’t fit me. The simplest solution is not to have any sex identification.” The UK’s Gender Trust welcomed the case. A spokesman said: *“Many people like the idea of being genderless.”*_

I had no idea.  :???:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...orlds-first-officially-genderless-person.html


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 18, 2010)

_“The concepts of man or woman don’t fit me."_

It's simple, really. Boys have a penis, girls have a vagina. One or the other. Rarely both, but almost never neither.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Click here for the pic:
> http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3707275.html?menu=
> 
> Freaky.
> uke:



WTF!?!?!?!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/1027360/woman-aims-to-become-worlds-fattest





ctenidae said:


> There's a whole lot of absolutely nothing right in that article.



That's just ridiculous.


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Click here for the pic:
> http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3707275.html?menu=
> 
> Freaky.
> uke:



GMOs? Whatever caused that, hope I don't live long enough for mine to come in!


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2010)

drjeff said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/1027360/woman-aims-to-become-worlds-fattest


It's good to have goals.

Right?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 18, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Click here for the pic:
> http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3707275.html?menu=
> 
> Freaky.
> uke:



aws c'mon a HORNY old woman isn'News  here we cal em cougars    ROFLMAO


----------



## Geoff (Mar 18, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Click here for the pic:
> http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3707275.html?menu=
> 
> Freaky.
> uke:



I was more intrigued by the advertisement on the side from Bravissimo for lingere for women with D thru KK cup size.   KK cup?   WTF!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I was more intrigued by the advertisement on the side from Bravissimo for lingere for women with D thru KK cup size.   KK cup?   WTF!



 Must be one of those new High Tech German bras ;   a  "Stoppemfrumfloppin"  wunderrbar


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2010)

Geoff said:


> I was more intrigued by the advertisement on the side from Bravissimo for lingere for women with D thru KK cup size.   KK cup?   WTF!



I'll 2nd that one!    :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2010)

*Drive-though climb-through*

This customer must have been downright famished:

_*Video shows man crawl through McDonald's drive-through window, attack employee*
NBC New York obtained a surveillance video showing an irate customer at a McDonald’s restaurant in South Brunswick crawling through the drive-through window and slapping an employee before walking out with a fish fillet sandwich, police said. The assault occurred at 4:30 a.m. Sunday at the McDonald’s on Route 1 at Sand Hills Road when the customer thought the employee was slow in delivering his order, police said. After crawling inside, the man shoved the worker against a counter and threatened him, saying he would be waiting for him, police Sgt. James Ryan said. The suspect then slapped the worker._

See the vid here:  http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/04/surveillance_video_released_of.html


----------



## legalskier (Apr 6, 2010)

legalskier said:


> This customer must have been downright famished:
> 
> _*Video shows man crawl through McDonald's drive-through window, attack employee*
> NBC New York obtained a surveillance video showing an irate customer at a McDonald’s restaurant in South Brunswick crawling through the drive-through window and slapping an employee before walking out with a fish fillet sandwich, police said. The assault occurred at 4:30 a.m. Sunday at the McDonald’s on Route 1 at Sand Hills Road when the customer thought the employee was slow in delivering his order, police said. After crawling inside, the man shoved the worker against a counter and threatened him, saying he would be waiting for him, police Sgt. James Ryan said. The suspect then slapped the worker._
> ...



Busted!
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/04/new_brunswick_man_surrenders_i.html


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Busted!
> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2010/04/new_brunswick_man_surrenders_i.html



Pretty bad when your kids have to tell you to turn yourself in...



> Indications are that East’s family, including his own children, saw his images and encouraged him to give up



:lol:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 7, 2010)

_*Women Use Wheelchair, Sunglasses To Smuggle Dead Body Onto Plane*
Two women in England were arrested Saturday after officials say they brought a corpse to the airport in a wheelchair and sunglasses in an attempt to smuggle it onto the plane. Gitta Jarant and her daughter Anke Anusic were taken into custody at the Liverpool airport for sitting the dead body of 91-year-old Kurt Willi Jarant in a wheelchair wearing sunglasses and pushing his lifeless body around the airport claiming that he was sleeping.****_
http://hiphopwired.com/2010/04/07/women-use-wheelchair-sunglasses-to-smuggle-dead-body-onto-plane/

Clark Griswold would be proud.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _*Women Use Wheelchair, Sunglasses To Smuggle Dead Body Onto Plane*
> Two women in England were arrested Saturday after officials say they brought a corpse to the airport in a wheelchair and sunglasses in an attempt to smuggle it onto the plane. Gitta Jarant and her daughter Anke Anusic were taken into custody at the Liverpool airport for sitting the dead body of 91-year-old Kurt Willi Jarant in a wheelchair wearing sunglasses and pushing his lifeless body around the airport claiming that he was sleeping.****_
> http://hiphopwired.com/2010/04/07/women-use-wheelchair-sunglasses-to-smuggle-dead-body-onto-plane/
> 
> Clark Griswold would be proud.



 Weekend at Bernie's anyone??


----------



## Marc (Apr 7, 2010)

legalskier said:


> This customer must have been downright famished:
> 
> _*Video shows man crawl through McDonald's drive-through window, attack employee*
> NBC New York obtained a surveillance video showing an irate customer at a McDonald’s restaurant in South Brunswick crawling through the drive-through window and slapping an employee before walking out with a fish fillet sandwich, police said. The assault occurred at 4:30 a.m. Sunday at the McDonald’s on Route 1 at Sand Hills Road when the customer thought the employee was slow in delivering his order, police said. After crawling inside, the man shoved the worker against a counter and threatened him, saying he would be waiting for him, police Sgt. James Ryan said. The suspect then slapped the worker._
> ...



Stay classy, Jersey.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 9, 2010)

Marc said:


> Stay classy, Jersey.



What can I say--we love our Mickey Ds!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2010)

Man intentionally pukes on cop at Phillies game. uke: 

Who does that??? uke:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Man intentionally pukes on cop at Phillies game. uke:
> 
> Who does that??? uke:



  That's pretty bizarre.  For his sake I hope that he was extremely intoxicated.  Even then it's effed up..


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2010)

bvibert said:


> That's pretty bizarre.  For his sake I hope that he was extremely intoxicated.  Even then it's effed up..


Even extremely intoxicated, I make every effort not to vomit, intentional or not.

Here's the scumbag's mug shot. I wonder how he got the black-eye


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 16, 2010)

*heres a $ucking genius? philly fan?*

Posted: Friday, 16 April 2010 2:42PM

Police: NJ Man Vomited on Off-Duty Cop, Daughter at Phillies Game


PHILADELPHIA (AP/ 1010 WINS)  -- A New Jersey man is facing charges after police say he intentionally vomited on an 11-year-old girl and her father in the stands during a Phillies game.

Twenty-one-year-old Matthew Clemmens, of Cherry Hill, N.J., was arraigned Friday on charges stemming from his behavior at Wednesday night's Phillies-Nationals game.

Police say Clemmens made himself vomit on an off-duty police captain and his daughter after a companion was kicked out for unruly behavior.

Easton police Capt. Michael Vangelo says he saw Clemmens put his fingers down his throat. Philadelphia police say Clemmens also punched Vangelo and vomited on an arresting officer.

Clemens was being held on $36,000 bail on three complaints with charges including simple assault and harassment. His listed phone number is disconnected.


TM & Copyright 2010 CBS Radio Inc. and its relevant subsidiaries. CBS RADIO & EYE Logo TM & Copyright 2010 CBS Broadcasting Inc. Used under license. All Rights Reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed. TheAssociated Press contributed to this report.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36606896/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/



> "This stuff is just truly bizarre," he said. "These were mice that had their tails cut off, they were smothered in Vaseline and they had string tied around them."


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36606896/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/



W T F?? :blink:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36606896/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/



"No hard evidence," says the defense attorney. 
I suppose the police arrived just a little too late!
:grin:


----------



## severine (Apr 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36606896/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/



:blink: There are no words...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2010)

*Lord Jesus Christ hit by car.*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37015837/ns/us_news-weird_news/


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2010)

*Woman becomes pregnant watching 3D porno*

http://www.techeye.net/internet/woman-says-3d-porno-made-her-pregnant


----------



## severine (May 11, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.techeye.net/internet/woman-says-3d-porno-made-her-pregnant


:lol:

Looks like that's from a foreign Onion-like source.


----------



## legalskier (May 18, 2010)

*Sinkhole swallows family*

_*Canadian Home Swallowed by Sink Hole, 2 Family Members Dead, Dog Alive*
All four members of a Canadian family were feared dead Tuesday after their farmhouse was swallowed by a massive sinkhole. Police found the Prefontaine family -- father Richard, his wife Line and their two daughters -- in the basement of their home, CP24 reported. Incredibly, the family's dog was found alive, although weak, after being dragged into the sinkhole. ***  *Police spokesman Ronald McInnis said the crater is 500 meters by 100 meters (1,640 feet by 330 feet) wide and 30 meters (98 feet) deep*. ***_

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/05/12/candadian-home-goes-sink-hole-family-thought-dead/


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2010)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2010/0524101sorority1.html

These must have been 2 wild formals!  And I'm guessing just a bit crazier than when I was back in college and actually dated someone from that national sorrority and went to one of their formals - from what I remember it was a good time/good party, but not nearly as out of control as in the story above!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 26, 2010)




----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2010)

That's weird alright.


----------



## ctenidae (May 27, 2010)

Odd.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2010/06/post-13.html


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2010)

More states should use the firing squad.  It's got to be cheaper than lethal injection.  I'd think that a few shots to the head will kill pretty quickly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37860690/ns/us_news/


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 23, 2010)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37881311/ns/health-pet_health/


----------



## mondeo (Jun 23, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37860690/ns/us_news/


Another take on the story, with some decent commentary:
http://jalopnik.com/5570626/nude-woman-in-utah-steals-two-cars-in-years-weirdest-chase

And given that it was an early morning arrest and mugshot, I'm gonna go with it wasn't the typical bout of, "Why, God why, did someone with that body type decide to go naked?" Also, their other story has her FB picture, which while smaller backs it up. Also her last post was about a court hearing on July 6 for disturbing the peace for either another offense or a prescient judge.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-vampire-crash-txt,0,4980779.story


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-vampire-crash-txt,0,4980779.story



:lol: :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 2, 2010)

Whisky Tango Foxtrot?  

http://caledonianrecord.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=147&ArticleID=50064


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Whisky Tango Foxtrot?
> 
> http://caledonianrecord.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=147&ArticleID=50064



The image in my head from reading that story is priceless! :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 2, 2010)

"Gerhardt said this is the first time Boulder police have received a complaint about a leprechaun."

May be the first time that sentiment has ever been expressed.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 15, 2010)

*Horny Man In Assault Bust*

The pic in this story is priceless.....

_The jarring cosmetic, um, improvement is noted thusly in the "personal oddities" section of a Tulsa Police Department report: "Horns, neck tattoos, implant earrings on head."_

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2010/0714101horns1.html


.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 15, 2010)

Where does that guy work? He must, because I'm sure none of that crap is cheap.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Where does that guy work? He must, because I'm sure none of that crap is cheap.



I'm guessing that he either owns or works at a tattoo/piercing parlor or has a really, really, really good friend or sibling that does!


----------



## legalskier (Jul 15, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Where does that guy work? He must, because I'm sure none of that crap is cheap.



The police report (second pg. of the story) says that his employer is Tulsa Community College, Metro Campus. 
I suppose they're an equal opportunity employer.  
VERY equal!  :smile:


----------



## billski (Jul 16, 2010)

legalskier said:


> The police report (second pg. of the story) says that his employer is Tulsa Community College, Metro Campus.
> I suppose they're an equal opportunity employer.
> VERY equal!  :smile:


Prolly in the counseling services department  :-o


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Where does that guy work? He must, because I'm sure none of that crap is cheap.





legalskier said:


> The police report (second pg. of the story) says that his employer is Tulsa Community College, Metro Campus.
> I suppose they're an equal opportunity employer.
> VERY equal!  :smile:





billski said:


> Prolly in the counseling services department  :-o



Somehow I'm guessing that he's NOT lecturing about say European 18th century Literature or Quantum Physics   :lol:  Now leacturing about abstract/performance art, that I could see!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 21, 2010)

Animal Cruelty Charges May Result from Parasailing Donkey Stunt
Owners of a Russian beach resort could receive jail time as a result of an appalling publicity stunt.
July 21, 2010




Beach-goers at a resort at the Sea of Azov in southern Russia were horrified by what was meant to be an advertising stunt for a nearby resort. Employees from the resort strapped a donkey to a parachute towed by a speedboat to advertise parasailing at the resort.

Instead of attracting tourists, the stunt upset many of the vacationers at the beach and caused children to burst into tears as the donkey brayed in fear overhead. The donkey floated above the beach for approximately half an hour before enduring a rough landing in the water and being dragged out onto the shore.

London newspaper The Guardian quoted a local woman who recognized the animal. "This is a little town and we all know that donkey well," she said. "He worked for several years on the beach, being photographed with tourists. As soon as his ordeal was over, a lot of the people on the beach ran forward to soothe him."

Though the donkey was strapped into the parasailing rig in front of beach-goers, many of whom took photos and video with their cell phones, no one stopped the men from carrying out the plan.

"The donkey screamed and children cried," police spokeswoman Larisa Tuchova told reporters. "No one had the brains to call police."

In the end, the publicity stunt has backfired on its organizers. They are being questioned by police and can face up to two years in jail if found guilty of animal cruelty charges.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 27, 2010)

*Teen in 16-storey fall up and about*

_A 15-year-old boy who fell from his 16th-floor apartment on Thursday night is now up and about in hospital. He is expected to be discharged on Friday. The boy fell from the top floor of the Proximity Apartments in Manakau City's Amersham Way. He appears to have survived by landing on the corrugated steel roof of a parking building below, which bent and cushioned his fall. Stuff was allowed into a nearby apartment on the 16th floor today and the damaged roof 50 metres below is yet to be repaired. Building manager Jason Epps-Eades says the family involved wants to keep their identity out of public view.****_
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/3957063/Teen-survives-16-storey-fall


----------



## legalskier (Jul 30, 2010)

*What some people will do to keep collecting benes*

_*Tokyo’s ‘oldest man’ actually died 30 years ago*
A man thought to be the oldest living person in Tokyo, has been found to be a fraud and actually died three decades ago, it has been revealed. 
Sogen Kato’s body was eventually found by city officials in his bed, after family members repeatedly chased them away, saying he was well but didn’t want to see anyone. Officials grew suspicious and launched an investigation through the police, who forced their way into the house on Wednesday. They found the mummified body, believed to be Kato, lying in his bed, wearing underwear and pajamas, covered with a blanket. Kato’s granddaughter told investigators that he had been in the room for 30 years after declaring he wanted to be a living Buddha. The Japanese man was born on July 22, 1989, and now police are investigating whether his family were claiming pension money from him while pretending he was still alive. ‘His family must have known he has been dead all these years and acted as if nothing happened’, said Tokyo metropolitan welfare official Yutaka Muroi._
http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/836545-tokyo-s-oldest-man-actually-died-30-years-ago


----------



## billski (Jul 30, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _*Tokyo’s ‘oldest man’ actually died 30 years ago*_
> _A man thought to be the oldest living person in Tokyo, has been found to be a fraud and actually died three decades ago, it has been revealed. _
> _Sogen Kato’s body was eventually found by city officials in his bed, after family members repeatedly chased them away, saying he was well but didn’t want to see anyone. Officials grew suspicious and launched an investigation through the police, who forced their way into the house on Wednesday. They found the mummified body, believed to be Kato, lying in his bed, wearing underwear and pajamas, covered with a blanket. Kato’s granddaughter told investigators that he had been in the room for 30 years after declaring he wanted to be a living Buddha. The Japanese man was born on July 22, 1989, and now police are investigating whether his family were claiming pension money from him while pretending he was still alive. ‘His family must have known he has been dead all these years and acted as if nothing happened’, said Tokyo metropolitan welfare official Yutaka Muroi._
> http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/836545-tokyo-s-oldest-man-actually-died-30-years-ago


 
saw that.  Many Americans try this scam.  But I doubt any American do it with a body in-residence!  :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm speechless.  http://caledonianrecord.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=147&ArticleID=50349


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Funny thing is, so many of the articles in this thread now seem normal given the other threads in the Misc section today  :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Aug 4, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm speechless.  http://caledonianrecord.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=147&ArticleID=50349



We call this job security.


----------



## NYDrew (Aug 4, 2010)

This beloved thread will always be lame with real life idiots like BB roaming the streets and proudly clamming every senior citizen in sight.


----------



## billski (Aug 4, 2010)

NYDrew said:


> This beloved thread will always be lame with real life idiots like BB roaming the streets and proudly clamming every senior citizen in sight.


  Shake out of it dude!  It's gonna start snowing any minute now!

Rest assured, you can still get your Bud Lite


----------



## legalskier (Aug 15, 2010)

*Lightning strikes 13 yr old at 13:13 on Friday 13th*

_*Friday 13 unlucky for lightning boy*
Friday the 13th is often thought of as an unlucky day - and it certainly lived up to its reputation for one youngster. At precisely 13:13, a boy aged 13 was seen by the St John Ambulance team at Lowestoft Seafront Air Festival in Suffolk after he was struck by lightning, a spokesman said. The boy suffered a minor burn and was taken to James Paget Hospital, where he is expected to make a full recovery. Jason Gillingham, county ambulance officer and on scene at the show, said: "This was a very minor burn to the boy's shoulder, but he was conveyed to hospital and is recovering well. ****_
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5izIjSOaDJ4enk5gNGZd5obiJNnGA

The News of the Weird thread still rocks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2010)

http://gawker.com/5609931/marinated-cat-rescued-from-car-trunk-before-becoming-owners-meal


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow....

http://www.wcax.com/global/story.asp?s=13016712


----------



## Glenn (Aug 20, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow....
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/global/story.asp?s=13016712



LOL! That's funny! I've always enjoyed going to Keene...especially the cheap 30 packs at PriceChopper. I had no idea the local government was (sorta) in on the action. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...ild-library-next-to-sarah-palin-201008193017/


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 23, 2010)

This town needs a better class of criminals...

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE67H3IB20100819


----------



## legalskier (Aug 23, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> This town needs a better class of criminals...
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE67H3IB20100819



Like I've had to advise a number of times in the past: "You were doing great until you opened your mouth."


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2010)

That's gotta hurt!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> This town needs a better class of criminals...
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE67H3IB20100819



Idiot! :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Aug 24, 2010)

*9 day 100 km traffic jam*

....and I thought traffic around here was bad.

_*China's nine-day traffic jam stretches 100km*
BEIJING (AFP) – Thousands of vehicles were bogged down Monday in a more than 100-kilometre (62-mile) traffic jam leading to Beijing that has lasted nine days and highlights China's growing road congestion woes. The Beijing-Tibet expressway slowed to a crawl on August 14 due to a spike in traffic by cargo-bearing heavy trucks heading to the capital, and compounded by road maintenance work that began five days later, the Global Times said. The state-run newspaper said the jam between Beijing and Jining city had given birth to *a mini-economy with local merchants capitalising on the stranded drivers' predicament by selling them water and food at inflated prices*._
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2010082...sZV9zdW1tYXJ5X2xpc3QEc2xrA2NoaW5hc25pbmUtZA--


----------



## billski (Aug 24, 2010)

legalskier said:


> ....and I thought traffic around here was bad.
> 
> _*China's nine-day traffic jam stretches 100km*_
> _BEIJING (AFP) – Thousands of vehicles were bogged down Monday in a more than 100-kilometre (62-mile) traffic jam leading to Beijing that has lasted nine days and highlights China's growing road congestion woes. The Beijing-Tibet expressway slowed to a crawl on August 14 due to a spike in traffic by cargo-bearing heavy trucks heading to the capital, and compounded by road maintenance work that began five days later, the Global Times said. The state-run newspaper said the jam between Beijing and Jining city had given birth to *a mini-economy with local merchants capitalising on the stranded drivers' predicament by selling them water and food at inflated prices*._
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2010082...sZV9zdW1tYXJ5X2xpc3QEc2xrA2NoaW5hc25pbmUtZA--


So that begs the question:  Were they were better off with a rickshaw economy?


----------



## legalskier (Aug 30, 2010)

_*Polish man, shot in head, notices five years later*
BERLIN (Reuters) – A Polish man living in Germany went about his business for about five years without noticing he had been shot in the head because he was drunk when it happened. Police in the western city of Bochum said Tuesday doctors found a .22 calibre bullet in the back of his head after the 35-year-old went to have what he thought was a cyst removed.
Presented with the 5.6mm projectile, the man recalled he had received a blow to the head around midnight at a New Year's party "in 2004 or 2005," but had forgotten about it because he had been "very drunk," a police spokesman said. "He told us he remembered having a sore head, *but that he wasn't really one for going to the doctor*," the spokesman said._
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100824/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_germany_bullet


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks more like a drive-in than drive-thru:
http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/08/30/switzerland-confidential-behold-the-legal-sex-drive-thru/?hpt=T2


----------



## legalskier (Aug 31, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks more like a drive-in than drive-thru:
> http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/08/30/switzerland-confidential-behold-the-legal-sex-drive-thru/?hpt=T2



_"We can't get rid of prostitution, so have to learn how to control it," Police spokesman Reto Casanova said._

Now if they only can figure out how to tax it, they'll probably balance the city budget!


----------



## Mapnut (Sep 1, 2010)

Eeuw.

http://www.komonews.com/news/national/101924408.html


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 1, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _"We can't get rid of prostitution, so have to learn how to control it," Police spokesman Reto Casanova said._
> 
> Now if they only can figure out how to tax it, they'll probably balance the city budget!



that's what they do in Nevada....


----------



## legalskier (Sep 3, 2010)

*Zsa Zsa's husband wants to plastinate her body and put her on show*

_*Zsa Zsa Gabor's husband wants to plastinate her body and put her on show after she dies*
Zsa Zsa Gabor's husband Frederick Prinz von Anhalt has told a German newspaper that he wants to plastinate his wife's body when she dies and then put her on show. The 93-year-old actress has been in and out of hospital for the past few weeks and is
said to be in very ill health. Frederic says he wants to preserve his wife's body so her beauty will last forever. _





_Plastination: German doctor Gunther von Hagens showcases his work where he preserves bodies and body parts to stop them decaying and retains some of the features of the original sample_

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wants-plastinate-body-dies.html#ixzz0yUQzbMGP
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wants-plastinate-body-dies.html#ixzz0yUQ0CewE

Ok, this totally creeps me out. He couldn't even wait until after she's gone to announce this?! I think he also claimed to be the father of Anna Nicole Smith's baby, sheesh.
uke:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 7, 2010)

Now this golfer can really say that he/she has a hot swing!

http://sports.yahoo.com/golf/blog/d...arks-25-acre-California-blaze?urn=golf-266447


----------



## Puck it (Sep 7, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Now this golfer can really say that he/she has a hot swing!
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/golf/blog/d...arks-25-acre-California-blaze?urn=golf-266447


 

My Taylormade Ti R7 driver and woods spark when I hit them off the driving mats. I have not figured out why though.


----------



## billski (Sep 7, 2010)

I would be totally freaked out if a passenger next to me died in-flight.  Especially if I had to stay in the same seat for the last hour.

ATLANTA (AP)  — Delta Air Lines says a 57-year-old passenger was found dead aboard a flight from Lagos, Nigeria to Atlanta.
 Georgia Bureau of Investigation spokesman John Bankhead says the woman's body was taken to the GBI crime lab for an autopsy.
 Delta spokeswoman Susan Elliott says the  passenger was found unresponsive early Monday aboard Delta Flight 53,  about an hour out of Atlanta and about 11 hours after it took off.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 26, 2010)

*World's first ornithopter takes flight*

A Canadian student inspired by Leonardo da Vinci's sketches says he has made the first sustained flight in a *human-powered, wing-flapping aircraft*. Todd Reichert's ornithopter is an engineless plane that stays aloft by flapping its wings like a bird. The craft, dubbed "Snowbird", flew 145m (476 feet) at the Great Lakes Gliding Club in Tottenham, Ontario.
The Federation Aeronautique Internationale is expected to confirm the record at its meeting in October.

see vid:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11410410


----------



## legalskier (Oct 6, 2010)

_*Murder Captured By Google Street View Car*
Traveling through Google Brazil's Street View is an amazing trip of luxury and misery, even while one can't get into the favelas for risk of being killed. There's no need though. You can find death elsewhere. *Warning: Strong images inside*._

http://gizmodo.com/5656497/murder-captured-by-google-street-view-car


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2010)

legalskier said:


> _*Murder Captured By Google Street View Car*
> Traveling through Google Brazil's Street View is an amazing trip of luxury and misery, even while one can't get into the favelas for risk of being killed. There's no need though. You can find death elsewhere. *Warning: Strong images inside*._
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5656497/murder-captured-by-google-street-view-car



OMG creep me out.  Wait till they Streetview Afghanistan


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/animals/mouse-found-lodged-inside-naked-arrestee


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 11, 2010)

that's sick. a gerbil, i can understand.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/animals/mouse-found-lodged-inside-naked-arrestee


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aten-worlds-fattest-mum-ONE-hour-sitting.html

OMG!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aten-worlds-fattest-mum-ONE-hour-sitting.html
> 
> OMG!



Wow!  I wonder how she pays for all that food??


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aten-worlds-fattest-mum-ONE-hour-sitting.html
> 
> OMG!


Sexier?  'splain that divorce to me!
Sick.  I'll bet her daughter won't be proud of her in a few years.  Already has to be propelled in a cart.    Wait till she can't get in the doorway.  I'm sure she'll be happy then.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 4, 2011)

drjeff said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aten-worlds-fattest-mum-ONE-hour-sitting.html
> 
> OMG!





> After polishing off her enormous main course, she still had room for dessert and ate a 'salad' made of marshmallow, cream cheese, whipped cream and cookies.


uke:  uke:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 4, 2011)

*Ripley’s Top 10 strangest stories of 2010*

Although it includes such gems as "Bearded Woman Finds Son," and "Dog Chews off Man’s Toe," it unfortunately omits my personal fave- the "psychic octopus":

*http://newslite.tv/2010/12/29/ripleys-reveal-top-10-stranges.html*


----------



## legalskier (Jan 27, 2011)

_*Norwegian Boy Fends Off Wolf Pack with Heavy Meta*l
While walking home from the busstop this week, a 13-year-old Norwegian school boy stumbled upon four wolves. In the end, it may have been his love of heavy-metal music by the band Creed that saved his life.***_
Full story- http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,740680,00.html


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 28, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _*Norwegian Boy Fends Off Wolf Pack with Heavy Meta*l
> While walking home from the busstop this week, a 13-year-old Norwegian school boy stumbled upon four wolves. In the end, it may have been his love of heavy-metal music by the band Creed that saved his life.***_
> Full story- http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,740680,00.html



Creed = Heavy Metal :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 28, 2011)

^ I was thinking the same thing


----------



## legalskier (Feb 18, 2011)

*Literal GPS*

_*Lawnside driver follows GPS into head-on collision*
*** Samantha Goodman Gardiner, 31, told officers she was heading east on Sherman Avenue...on her way to...Fitness Connection...when her GPS directed her to turn left.
So she did, police said.
However, *the directions were a bit off*. As Gardiner made the turn *onto a dirt road opposite the ...Center* entrance on Sherman Avenue, *she crashed into an oncoming car*. *** Police noted the dirt road was *two-tenths of a mile west of the Fitness Connection*, which is at the corner of Sherman Avenue and Orchard Road. _
Full story: http://www.courierpostonline.com/ar...NION02/Driver-follows-GPS-into-a-car-accident

Ya just can't make this stuff up.
:dunce:


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 18, 2011)

^ lmao reminds me of this:

not sure why I coldn't embed the video......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yyKrS8jwSY


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> ^ lmao reminds me of this:
> 
> not sure why I coldn't embed the video......



Funny!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 28, 2011)

Not necessarily weird, but just plain dumb:  

http://www.wcax.com/global/story.asp?s=14153166


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 28, 2011)

Teen Wolf.....World's hairiest girl


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1361409/Wolf-child-named-worlds-hairiest-girl-delighted-makes-popular-school.html


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Not necessarily weird, but just plain dumb:
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/global/story.asp?s=14153166



Wow!



WoodCore said:


> Teen Wolf.....World's hairiest girl
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1361409/Wolf-child-named-worlds-hairiest-girl-delighted-makes-popular-school.html



Double wow!


----------



## legalskier (Mar 2, 2011)

*Euthanized puppy rises from the dead*

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...zed_puppy_rises_from_dead_seeks_new_home.html






"Wall-E"


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 3, 2011)

http://money.cnn.com/2011/03/03/autos/mazda6_spider_recall/index.htm?hpt=T2


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 4, 2011)

Bizarre and sad:  http://rivals.yahoo.com/highschool/...ng-shot-for-perfect-sea?urn=highschool-329684


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, presumably after a day of skiing, two men got into a snowball fight on Route 242 in Jay with one ending up in the hospital and the other facing charges.  http://www.wcax.com/Global/story.asp?S=14244616


----------



## powpig2002 (Mar 14, 2011)

that's what happens when you throw snowballs at cars


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2011)

*Bennington Residents on Lookout for Attack Squirrel*


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 16, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> *Bennington Residents on Lookout for Attack Squirrel*


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2011)

This may have been posted before, as it seems vaguely familiar, but it's funny none the less.


Top story on CNN.

FOLLOW UP: The note was actually left by her granddaughter. The note was a joke, but Jean Mansel takes everything seriously and called the news. Jean is very unhappy about the situation and she doesn't think it was funny at all!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 21, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


>


Obviously, some CIA project with premature cut in funding...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.boston.com/news/nation/a...th_horse_released_from_prison/?camp=obnetwork


----------



## Nick (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh man I read news all the time on Google Reader and sometimes the stuff that comes in is so bizarre. I'll remember to bring it here to share with everyone next time I come across a gem


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/03/five_goats_found_roaming_aroun.html


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/03/five_goats_found_roaming_aroun.html



What- there are lots of farms in Paterson.  :roll:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2011)

legalskier said:


> What- there are lots of farms in Paterson,


The headline reads funny to me.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> The headline reads funny to me.



I was walking on RR Ave there a couple years ago when I spotted a plastic bag on the sidewalk with a dead bloody rooster sticking out. Every time I hear this song now I think of it:


Paterson...nuff said.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

I was once surprised to find a place in Newark that was like Noah's Ark. Had everything, goats, cows, lambs, chickens, ducks, etc..... By the way, love those falls in Paterson. Last year after flood:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

andyzee said:


> By the way, love those falls in Paterson.



Didn't Tony Soprano throw a guy off the bridge there?  :-o


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Didn't Tony Soprano throw a guy off the bridge there?  :-o




I saw nothing!


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/03/five_goats_found_roaming_aroun.html



This truly is "weird"- here's another Paterson story that just came out:

_*Paterson first-grade teacher calls some of her students 'future criminals' on Facebook page*_
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2011/04/paterson_first-grade_teacher_s.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 8, 2011)

Man crashes car three times in one day (well two cars that is).  

http://www.wcax.com/global/story.asp?s=14408244


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2011)

Another classic......

http://www.wcax.com/global/story.asp?s=14418576


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 14, 2011)

Sharks in the ponds at a golf course?  You got it!  Better not slip in or lose your ball.....

http://sports.yahoo.com/golf/blog/d...ous-water-hazard-ever-a-shark?urn=golf-wp1022


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 14, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Sharks in the ponds at a golf course?  You got it!  Better not slip in or lose your ball.....
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/golf/blog/d...ous-water-hazard-ever-a-shark?urn=golf-wp1022



or put differently... slip in and lose your ball(s):-o


----------



## legalskier (May 10, 2011)

Drunk driver hits drunk pedestrian:

http://www.nj.com/warrenreporter/index.ssf/2011/05/intoxicated_phillipsburg_drive.html

:dunce:


----------



## legalskier (May 18, 2011)

Dude gulps his 25,000th Big Mac (with vid):

http://eatocracy.cnn.com/2011/05/18/fond-du-lac-man-chows-down-25000th-big-mac/


----------



## gmcunni (May 19, 2011)

more disgusting than weird..

$2M Michigan lottery winner defends use of food stamps


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely disgusting!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 19, 2011)

Now this is a way to reward your top performers ...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13454160


----------



## o3jeff (May 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Now this is a way to reward your top performers ...
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-13454160



Did you put the request in your employers suggestion box?


----------



## legalskier (Jun 5, 2011)

Barber bites customer's ear in half after complaint about slow haircut...at the Beauty and the Beast Barber Shop

http://www.nj.com/mercer/index.ssf/2011/06/trenton_barber_is_accused_of_b.html

The comments below the article are a real earful.  :smile:


----------



## legalskier (Jun 8, 2011)

*Great whites love ACDC*

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/offbeat/110602/acdc-rock-music-great-white-shark-angus-young

"...when the great whites heard the AC/DC songs, they swam up and rubbed their faces against the source of the music."


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Barber bites customer's ear in half after complaint about slow haircut...at the Beauty and the Beast Barber Shop
> 
> http://www.nj.com/mercer/index.ssf/2011/06/trenton_barber_is_accused_of_b.html
> 
> The comments below the article are a real earful.  :smile:



Wow!  That's one pissed off barber!


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Barber bites customer's ear in half after complaint about slow haircut...at the Beauty and the Beast Barber Shop
> 
> http://www.nj.com/mercer/index.ssf/2011/06/trenton_barber_is_accused_of_b.html
> 
> The comments below the article are a real earful.  :smile:



Mike Tyson?


----------



## legalskier (Jul 5, 2011)

_Macaque borrows photographer's camera to take hilarious self-portraits_
_***Visiting a national park in North Sulawesi, Indonesia, award-winning photographer Mr Slater left his camera unattended for a while. It soon attracted the attention of an inquisitive female from a local group of crested black macaque monkeys, known for their intelligence and dexterity. Fascinated by her reflection in the lens, she then somehow managed to start the camera. The upshot: A splendid self-portrait.***_
See more pics: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rrows-photographers-camera.html#ixzz1RFAppYbI


----------



## bvibert (Jul 5, 2011)

legalskier said:


> _Macaque borrows photographer's camera to take hilarious self-portraits_
> _***Visiting a national park in North Sulawesi, Indonesia, award-winning photographer Mr Slater left his camera unattended for a while. It soon attracted the attention of an inquisitive female from a local group of crested black macaque monkeys, known for their intelligence and dexterity. Fascinated by her reflection in the lens, she then somehow managed to start the camera. The upshot: A splendid self-portrait.***_
> See more pics: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rrows-photographers-camera.html#ixzz1RFAppYbI



That's really pretty cool!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 21, 2011)

My town ... http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...hborough_man_crashes_snowmobile____in_summer/

How do you modify a snowmobile for street use?


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, last week it was revealed that Vermont was #1 in the nation for underage drinking.  Today an 18 year old from Warren, Vermont who was flying to New York, drunkenly stumbled to the back of the plane and proceeded to pee on a sleeping girl.  A real winner *for sure.*  Not really weird as much as pathetic.  :roll:


----------



## soposkier (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted on here yet, but apparently he was a member of the U.S. Ski Team.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/damper_on_his_ski_dream_4cG10QGfehIcKqfgvA9BMP


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 12, 2011)

soposkier said:


> Not sure if this has been posted on here yet, but apparently he was a member of the U.S. Ski Team.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/damper_on_his_ski_dream_4cG10QGfehIcKqfgvA9BMP


 
[rant] Why am I not surprised?  Unfortunately, spoiled rich kids like him give the sport of ski racing a bad name.  Why he did not apologize is beyond me.  And why he thinks it is OK to be a "world class athlete" and yet binge drink before a flight is beyond me.  A real winner.  :roll:  [/rant]


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> [rant] Why am I not surprised?  Unfortunately, spoiled rich kids like him give the sport of ski racing a bad name.  Why he did not apologize is beyond me.  And why he thinks it is OK to be a "world class athlete" and yet binge drink before a flight is beyond me.  A real winner.  :roll:  [/rant]



The only people who can afford ski racing are spoiled rich kids.   Mountain schools are $3,500/month.   Good luck making the US team without attending a mountain school.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 12, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The only people who can afford ski racing are spoiled rich kids. Mountain schools are $3,500/month. Good luck making the US team without attending a mountain school.


 
At least $3,500 a month.  Not including the gear and other things.  

It's too bad.  Although I will say that I have met (and interviewed for college) at least one good kid who was a ski racer.  Needless to say he got a good recommendation from me and is attending my alma mater.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't understand. GMVS is a high school? What does high school have to do with ski racing?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 13, 2011)

Nick said:


> I don't understand. GMVS is a high school? What does high school have to do with ski racing?



You aren't likely to make the US ski team unless you go to high school at one of the mountain schools where you are on the hill every day with coaching.

A number of the mountain schools only operate from November to March.   The students attend their flatland school the rest of the year.   The tutors just follow a home schooling curriculum from that school.    Other schools are regular year-around prep schools.

Here is a partial list in New England:
http://www.killingtonmountainschool.org/   Killington Mountain School

http://www.gosms.org/   Stratton Mountain School

http://www.okemomountainschool.org/   Okemo Mountain School

http://www.gmvs.org/  Green Mountain Valley School at Sugarbush

http://www.mmwa.org/  Mount Mansfield Winter Academy

http://www.burkemtnacademy.org/  Burke Mountain Academy

http://www.gocva.com/default.aspx  Carrabassett Valley Academy at Sugarloaf

http://www.gouldacademy.org/   Gould at Sunday River


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> I don't understand. GMVS is a high school? What does high school have to do with ski racing?


 
As Geoff said there are special boarding school programs for kids to develop into ski racers.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 14, 2011)

There's a lot of ski related information on these boards. All you have to do is use the search function.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 16, 2011)

Police in Vineland, NJ take the "War on Drugs" to a new low...

What a stupid waste of tax dollars.

Vineland woman charged with possession, distribution of Ibuprofen | NJ.com


----------



## legalskier (Aug 17, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> What a stupid waste of tax dollars.



Keeping our streets safe for Big Pharma.
The chain of events leading to her arrest is just as scary: police check out the plates of an expensive car driving through a depressed area, then assume that the registered owner (who has a suspended license) must be driving it, makes a stop and finds that the guy has a warrant, asks the passenger to drive the car away, but insists on checking her license first, finds she also has a warrant, searches her, then finds ibuprofen.
Even Rube Goldberg couldn't make this stuff up.

The lesson here: pay your parking tickets and don't pick up any warrants.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 17, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Keeping our streets safe for Big Pharma.
> The chain of events leading to her arrest is just as scary: police check out the plates of an expensive car driving through a depressed area, then assume that the registered owner (who has a suspended license) must be driving it, makes a stop and finds that the guy has a warrant, asks the passenger to drive the car away, but insists on checking her license first, finds she also has a warrant, searches her, then finds ibuprofen.
> Even Rube Goldberg couldn't make this stuff up.
> 
> The lesson here: pay your parking tickets and don't pick up any warrants.



A 1992 Lexus is probably a beater.    

If I'm driving down the street obeying all traffic laws, to the police have the right to run my license plate?    If my license is suspended, do they have the right to pull me over?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2011)

Geoff said:


> A 1992 Lexus is probably a beater.
> 
> If I'm driving down the street obeying all traffic laws, to the police have the right to run my license plate?    If my license is suspended, do they have the right to pull me over?



Yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 17, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> As Geoff said there are special boarding school programs for kids to develop into ski racers.



and VERY expensive.  e.g. KMS gets approximately 29K for their 5 month program (if you board there).  And that doesn't include any of the traveling they do (when they have to stay at accomodations etc.)

This is why I don't experience much pain paying for Iceman's tuition at Chaminade (approximately 7500 for a FULL school year).  Its cheap compared to KMS.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 17, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Yes, yes, and yes.



Really?  How so?


----------



## legalskier (Aug 17, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, last week it was revealed that Vermont was #1 in the nation for underage drinking.  Today an 18 year old from Warren, Vermont who was flying to New York, drunkenly stumbled to the back of the plane and proceeded to pee on a sleeping girl.  A real winner *for sure.*  Not really weird as much as pathetic.  :roll:



Omg, it's spreading.
http://www.nj.com/entertainment/celebrities/index.ssf/2011/08/gerard_depardieu_airplane_urin.html


----------



## Geoff (Aug 17, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Really?  How so?



So what can the police legally do?   Can they run a plate of a car because it's a beater or has a Grateful Dead sticker on it?   Can they pull the car over because the owner comes up with a suspended license?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Really?  How so?



All 1992 Lexuses are beaters.

As to the running of plates,
US vs Ellison 04-1925 "... a motorist has no reasonable expectation of privacy in the information contained on his license plate under the Fourth Amendment."

http://caselaw.findlaw.com/us-6th-circuit/1031532.html

If that search shows your license is suspended (or, as in the case of Mr. Ellison, you have an outstanding felony warrant), they've got probable cause.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 17, 2011)

WTF?  :blink:  

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/brain-eating-amoeba-claims-second-victim-month-161107259.html


----------



## legalskier (Aug 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> If that search shows your license is suspended (or, as in the case of Mr. Ellison, you have an outstanding felony warrant), they've got probable cause.



That only gets the officer past the first step he took....only one of many ensuing problematic steps, particularly with regard to the passenger who he later ended up arresting. It's called boot strapping.  Each step has to have some justification. If I were to submit an amicus curia brief, this would be exhibit A:






:smile:

I have a inkling as to what ultimately will happen with this case.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 18, 2011)

legalskier said:


> I have a inkling as to what ultimately will happen with this case.



With Ellison, or the Ibuprofen pusher?

With Ellison, he ended up being arrested for felony handgun possession. The appeal was that the police shouldn't have run the tags on his illegaly parked van. Why the cop waited until they left the parking lot, I don't know, but it's probably not material.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> All 1992 Lexuses are beaters.



I'll bet there are some 1992 Lexus 400 LS kicking around that are still in really nice shape.   That's an expensive luxury car that would have been pampered by most owners.

Here's one on eBay from California that probably has never seen road salt:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lexu...5708695?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4aadef1c97


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 18, 2011)

legalskier said:


> That only gets the officer past the first step he took....only one of many ensuing problematic steps, particularly with regard to the passenger who he later ended up arresting. It's called boot strapping.  Each step has to have some justification. If I were to submit an amicus curia brief, this would be exhibit A:
> 
> 
> :smile:
> ...


There is such a thing as "officer's discretion" before arresting her.  The officer should have confiscated the pills, given her his business card, written the case # on the back, and told her to have the person who's name is on the bottle come pick up the pills at police HQ.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 18, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Police in Vineland, NJ take the "War on Drugs" to a new low...
> 
> What a stupid waste of tax dollars.
> 
> Vineland woman charged with possession, distribution of Ibuprofen | NJ.com



There's a whole lot of hard hitting investigative journalism in that article too- going to talk to the manager of the Rite Aid  on North Pearl was a stroke of genius.

Why are 800mg ibuprofens prescription only, anyway?


----------



## legalskier (Aug 18, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> With Ellison, or the Ibuprofen pusher?.



The "ibuprofen pusher?" :???: 
If she's guilty of possession of drugs, then so is _anyone_ who goes to the pharmacy to pick up a prescription for a sick spouse or child at home.  (Maybe that's what she was doing?) For that matter, so is the clerk in the store who takes the bottle from the pharmacist and brings it to the customer at the counter.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 18, 2011)

legalskier said:


> The "ibuprofen pusher?" :???:
> If she's guilty of possession of drugs, then so is _anyone_ who goes to the pharmacy to pick up a prescription for a sick spouse or child at home.  (Maybe that's what she was doing?) For that matter, so is the clerk in the store who takes the bottle from the pharmacist and brings it to the customer at the counter.



That's what they charged her with, anyway. I suppose, technically, it is possesion of a controlled substance. Still don't understand why that is. Seems like a bit of a reach for a cop who had nothing better to do.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 6, 2011)

This headline caught my attention:  *Man Indicted for Alleged Vermont Farm Prostitution Ring*


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 6, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> This headline caught my attention:  *Man Indicted for Alleged Vermont Farm Prostitution Ring*



So, that's where Marc is.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 6, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> So, that's where Marc is.


 
I was going to say that....I miss Marc.


----------



## billski (Sep 6, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> This headline caught my attention:  *Man Indicted for Alleged Vermont Farm Prostitution Ring*



Here come the sheep jokes


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2011)

*Arkansas meteorologist found asleep in tub next to dead man*

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/09/0...und-asleep-in-tub-next-to-dead-man/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2011)

*Seemingly drunk Swedish moose found stuck in tree*

http://www.boston.com/news/odd/arti...nd_stuck_in_tree/?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed2_HP


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2011)

hammer said:


> http://www.boston.com/news/odd/arti...nd_stuck_in_tree/?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed2_HP



That's a crazy night out on the town!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 8, 2011)

hammer said:


> http://www.boston.com/news/odd/arti...nd_stuck_in_tree/?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed2_HP



Better than being found in an Arkansas hot tub with a meterologist.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 12, 2011)

*Fight Over Open Marriage Arrangement Leads Wife to Beat Husband With a Cane.*  Just more news from 'the Kingdom.


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 16, 2011)

*Weekend At Bernie's for real*

This one had me shaking my head... http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/16/robert-young-mark-rubinso_n_965910.html?icid=maing-grid10%7Chtmlws-main-bb%7Cdl1%7Csec1_lnk2%7C96167


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2011)

*English-speaking teen appears in German capital, says he lived in woods for last 5 ye*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4454911...-says-he-lived-woods-last-years/#.TnOS8uyRJ8F


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> This one had me shaking my head... http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/16/robert-young-mark-rubinso_n_965910.html?icid=maing-grid10%7Chtmlws-main-bb%7Cdl1%7Csec1_lnk2%7C96167



You'd think they could have at least brought him along to the strip club ...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4454911...-says-he-lived-woods-last-years/#.TnOS8uyRJ8F



WTF??  That's just bizarre!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You'd think they could have at least brought him along to the strip club ...



Exactly!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...que_photo_collector_claims_based_on_civi.html

For some reason this doesn't surprise me...


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 19, 2011)

> "150 years from now, he might be a politician, the leader of a cult, or a talk show host."



I fail to see the distinction between the three.

It does look a lot like him, though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44626767/ns/local_news-boston_ma/#.Tnt4ROyRJ8E


----------



## Puck it (Sep 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44626767/ns/local_news-boston_ma/#.Tnt4ROyRJ8E


 

Darwin award?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Darwin award?



Def a contender.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44626767/ns/local_news-boston_ma/#.Tnt4ROyRJ8E





Puck it said:


> Darwin award?



He needed more glowsticks....


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44626767/ns/local_news-boston_ma/#.Tnt4ROyRJ8E



What a horribly written article.

"Bleistein was in Haverhill to visit his grandmother. "

I doubt this is true.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 27, 2011)

_*OAP dies of 'spontaneous human combustion' in his sitting room*
-Coroner records first ever case in Ireland
-Only scorch marks on ceiling and floor where he was standing
A baffled coroner has ruled that a man who burned to death in his home died as a result of spontaneous human combustion. Dr Ciaran McLoughlin, the coroner for West Galway in Ireland, said that although Michael Faherty, 76, had been found lying on his back close to a fire in an open fireplace, that blaze had NOT caused his death. He said a detailed investigation into all other possibilities had offered no other explanation, so he was delivering such a verdict for the first time in his 25 years as a coroner. ***_
Story: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...led-Irelands-recorded-case.html#ixzz1ZAVRcgma



What's an OAP? Is that like a drummer?


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 27, 2011)

Love that movie. Unfortunalte OAP has nothing to do with Spontaneous Combustion its a term in England (and apparantly Ireland) for someone living off a government pension.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 3, 2011)

_*Kids survive ferris wheel plane crash*
TWO children amazingly escaped uninjured when a light plane crashed into a ferris wheel they were riding at a fair on the state's mid-north coast yesterday. The children - a boy, 9, and a girl, 13 - were riding the ferris wheel at the Old Bar fair, near Taree, when the ultra-light Cheetah S200 crashed into the top of the ride *two carriages in front of them.* ***_
Story: http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/kids-survive-ferris-wheel-plane-crash/story-fn6b3v4f-1226155178395
(The pilot and passenger survived too!)







:-o
This story clearly merits inclusion in the Wtf? thread as well.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

And I thought steeling manhole covers for scrap was kinda gutsy...

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/0...t-off-steel-bridge-in-pennsylvania/?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> And I thought steeling manhole covers for scrap was kinda gutsy...
> 
> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/10/0...t-off-steel-bridge-in-pennsylvania/?hpt=hp_t2



Funny that it was "Covert's Crossing." Covert, indeed. I'm still trying to figure out how the train of thought ran that led from "copper thefts in the area" to "close access to a steel bridge."  How did they notice it was gone if there is a 9 day window there? Did a truck from the local business end up in the creek? What are the chances that a Dukes of Hazard moment will occur there, with a couple of loveable rascals outwitting the ne'er-do-well sherrif who didn't know the bridge had been stolen, thereby playing nicely on the irony of the policeman's car being wrecked because he had failed in his duty to protect property? Why is it actually difficult to construct a good pun playing on steel and steal? The track to that joke should run straight, with the inertia of humour barreling down the track like an out of control locomotive. Clearly local law enforcement was asleep at the switch, but the investigation should pick up steam pretty quickly.

/still can't get to steel/steal...
//it was originally a railroad bridge


----------



## bvibert (Oct 11, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Funny that it was "Covert's Crossing." Covert, indeed. I'm still trying to figure out how the train of thought ran that led from "copper thefts in the area" to "close access to a steel bridge."  How did they notice it was gone if there is a 9 day window there? Did a truck from the local business end up in the creek? What are the chances that a Dukes of Hazard moment will occur there, with a couple of loveable rascals outwitting the ne'er-do-well sherrif who didn't know the bridge had been stolen, thereby playing nicely on the irony of the policeman's car being wrecked because he had failed in his duty to protect property? Why is it actually difficult to construct a good pun playing on steel and steal? The track to that joke should run straight, with the inertia of humour barreling down the track like an out of control locomotive. Clearly local law enforcement was asleep at the switch, but the investigation should pick up steam pretty quickly.
> 
> /still can't get to steel/steal...
> //it was originally a railroad bridge



Valiant effort..


----------



## legalskier (Oct 24, 2011)

Does one actually have to die to get a Darwin Award? Do they give out honorable mentions? Dishonorable mentions?

_*NY man shot while making animal noises in woods*
*** Stephen Comrie of Manlius was walking through the woods to a bonfire party around 11:30 Saturday night when he and another man decided to play a prank on the group around the fire. They crouched down and made animal noises for several minutes. Stanton says 21-year-old Jeremy Messina fired his shotgun, striking Comrie in the face, forearm, chest and thigh. The victim walked out of the woods to get hospital treatment. ***_
Story: http://www.dailyfreeman.com/articles/2011/10/24/blotter/doc4ea539e672eaf348167287.txt


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 24, 2011)

legalskier said:


> Does one actually have to die to get a Darwin Award? Do they give out honorable mentions? Dishonorable mentions?



They get named as "At-Risk Survivors"

And mostly move to Florida


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 26, 2011)

http://www.boston.com/travel/blog/2011/10/lego_man_washes.html?p1=Upbox_links


----------



## Geoff (Oct 27, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> What are the chances that a Dukes of Hazard moment will occur there, with a couple of loveable rascals outwitting the ne'er-do-well sherrif who didn't know the bridge had been stolen, thereby playing nicely on the irony of the policeman's car being wrecked because he had failed in his duty to protect property?



A Dukes of Hazard moment requires Daisy Duke shorts

Take your pick:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/crime/2011/10/27/am-drunk-topless-driver.cnn

It's worth watching through the few second ad at the start  :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Nov 2, 2011)

_*UFO At NFL Game: TV Camera Captures Strange Object In Flight During Broadcast*
*** As NBC's cameras returned from a commercial break and focused on the historic, triple-steepled St. Louis Cathedral in the city nicknamed the Big Easy, a couple of lit objects seemed to streak across the darkening sky -- and they've yet to be definitively identified.  Viewed in real-time, it's hard to see much more than something flashing across the screen. But a frame-by-frame scrutiny of the video reveals a rod-shaped object topped with brightly lit dots. ***_
Story: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/01/ufo-nfl-game_n_1033966.html


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 9, 2011)

*ABC News reports that Gay Penguin couple to be Separated at Zoo*

Not that there is anything wrong with that :-o :-o


This might explain why this species is on the verge of extinction though...

Gay Penguins to be Separated at Toronto Zoo



The amorous connection between two inseparable male penguins will soon come to an end when the Toronto Zoo pairs them with females.

“The males will be put in with a specific female so they have the chance to get to know one another, and if they bond, that’s what we’re looking for,”   Bill Rapley, the zoo’s executive director of conservation and wildlife, told ABCNews.com.

Buddy, 21, and Pedro, 10, lived in a zoo in Toledo, Ohio, before traveling to Canada to become part of the Toronto Zoo’s first African penguin exhibit in 18 years.

Zookeepers quickly observed courtship and mating behaviors that are typically  exhibited only between males and females.

“When you put things in captivity, odd things happen,”  Kevin McGowan of the Cornell Laboratory of Ornithology in Ithaca, N.Y., told ABCNews.com. “The way penguins work is they do get paired for a long time. Basically, the only other penguin they care about is their mate, so it’s important for them to find somebody who’s compatible, and if you don’t have a normal upbringing then it’s difficult to say how ‘normal’ they can be.”

Buddy and Pedro, who were both raised in captivity, pair together every night, “bray” at one another, groom each other, and never seem to tire of standing alongside each other, the Toronto Star reported.

But because the penguins have “top-notch genes,” zookeepers want them to breed with females to help populate the species, which is endangered.

According to the Toronto Zoo’s website, the African penguin population initially declined because their eggs had been overharvested, and many of their habitats had been disturbed. Today, oil pollution and a shrinking food supply exacerbated by commercial fishing are the major threats to their existence.

The zoo is now engaged in a species survival plan to help the species populate.

But just because Buddy and Pedro are placed with females doesn’t mean they will want to pair with them, which might pose a challenge to the zoo’s attempts at animal husbandry.

“They don’t necessarily do what you want them to do, and what can be kind of tricky is getting them to accept the mate you want them to have,” said McGowan.

Part of the reason penguins tend to be so picky about their mates, he said, is because rearing chicks is “one of the hardest working times of their lives,” McGowan said. “There’s an awful lot of feeding.

“You can imagine if you’re going to invest so much time and energy in a chick … you would be choosy [about your mate] in that situation,” he said. “And the penguins are relatively choosy.”

Buddy might have an easier time adapting than Pedro. Before Buddy arrived  at the Toronto Zoo, he paired with a female for “quite a few years,” and they had eggs together, Tom Mason, Toronto Zoo curator of birds, told ABCNews.com.  ”After she passed away, Buddy was put with Pedro at the other zoo [in Ohio] and now they’ve been put in here to specifically breed with females. We’re setting up colony of 12 – to maximize genetics and avoid inbreeding.”

But when the breeding season is over, all the birds will eventually return to the same enclosure, and “if Buddy and Pedro want to be together … they will be back together, ” said Mason.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2011)

*Only in Vermont:*



> *Vt. man arrested, tractor runs into police cruiser*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## legalskier (Nov 30, 2011)

_*Daily stress is leading to a rise in the potential nightmare of 'sleep texting', expert claims*
The stress of daily life has sparked a new phenomenon - sleep texting. 
People with the rare condition *send incoherent text messages while asleep* to their friends and family - completely unaware that they are doing it. Sleep specialist Dr David Cunnington, of Melbourne Sleep Disorder Centre in Australia, said patients had reported incidents of sleep texting - and he has advised people to leave their mobile phones outside the bedroom._
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...leep-texting-expert-claims.html#ixzz1fFK9D3Gz

So can two sleeping people text each other, and think it was just a dream?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2011)

WTF?  

*
Cops: Naked bodybuilder savagely beats couple*



> Colton, Calif. • Police say a naked, 300-pound bodybuilder savagely beat a Southern California couple at their home, leaving them in critical condition.
> The Sun of San Bernardino (http://bit.ly/uen2Vt ) says 22-year-old Ruben Arzu apparently was under the influence of steroids and other drugs, and it took four police officers, two stun gun blasts and four sets of handcuffs to restrain him.
> Police say the couple came home late Saturday to find Arzu naked on the front porch of their home in Colton.
> When Arzu was confronted by the 35-year-old husband, police say the bodybuilder attacked the man, causing major head trauma.
> ...


----------



## legalskier (Dec 6, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> WTF?
> 
> *
> Cops: Naked bodybuilder savagely beats couple*



'roid rage?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2011)

legalskier said:


> 'roid rage?


 
That's what they are saying.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 6, 2011)

_*8 Ferraris, Lamborghini, 3 Benzes in million-dollar car crash*
Eight Ferraris, three Mercedes-Benzes and a Lamborghini were involved in a 14-vehicle pileup on a Japanese freeway Sunday that could easily cost more than $1 million, the Daily Yomiuri reports. Most of the luxury cars were traveling in a convoy to a gathering of sports car enthusiasts in nearby Hiroshima, the Associated Press reports. The AP says *the damage could easily top $1 million* in a country where even a used Ferrari can fetch $100,000. The Japanese media put the bill *as high as $3.8 million*, AFP reports. ***_





Link: http://content.usatoday.com/communi...11/12/8-ferraris-lamborghin-car-crash-japan/1


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure if this belongs in the "News of the Weird" thread or the "WTF" thread..

http://www2.journalnow.com/news/201...n-man-charged-with-making-a-fake--ar-1765473/

If you're going to go through the trouble and risk of counterfeiting money why would you make a bill that never existed?  Not to mention that the store surely wouldn't have change for that much...  Me thinks this guy wasn't running on all cylinders...


----------



## legalskier (Jan 3, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Not sure if this belongs in the "News of the Weird" thread or the "WTF" thread..
> 
> http://www2.journalnow.com/news/201...n-man-charged-with-making-a-fake--ar-1765473/
> 
> If you're going to go through the trouble and risk of counterfeiting money why would you make a bill that never existed?  Not to mention that the store surely wouldn't have change for that much...  Me thinks this guy wasn't running on all cylinders...



It definitely qualifies for both, a rare feat.

_Attention Walmart shoppers- million dollar bills will no longer be accepted!_


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2012)

Bigfoot can rest easy now knowing that his First Amendment rights have been vindicated by the New Hampshire Supreme Court.  

http://www.wcax.com/story/16515551/nh-court-upholds-bigfoots-free-speech-rights


----------



## legalskier (Jan 17, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Bigfoot can rest easy now knowing that his First Amendment rights have been vindicated by the New Hampshire Supreme Court.
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/story/16515551/nh-court-upholds-bigfoots-free-speech-rights



It's reassuring to know that officials are keeping our parks safe from guys in monkey suits.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 17, 2012)

If it's a crime to wear a monkey suit in a state park, then only criminals will wear monkey suits in state parks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2012)

They take things seriously in NH State Parks.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2012)

Seriously??

_*New school can’t be Cougars because middle-aged women might be offended*_
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/highs...ecause-middle-aged-women-might-161402778.html


----------



## legalskier (Jan 20, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Seriously??
> 
> _*New school can’t be Cougars because middle-aged women might be offended*_
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/highs...ecause-middle-aged-women-might-161402778.html



_To say that the board's reaction to having a school play as the Cougars was a bit over the top is certainly an understatement, particularly when one considers the fact that *BYU and a host of other high schools in Utah use the Cougar as their mascot*. By pulling the right to pick their own mascot away, the school board turned what appeared to be a nice nod toward student self determination into a first overbearing act of a new administration that doesn't even exist yet. _

P.C. gone wild.
:dunce:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 20, 2012)

_*Swedish government recognises file-sharing religion*
Church of Kopimism insists "copying is a sacrament"._
_The Swedish government has officially recognised a fledgling religion that worships the act of file-sharing. ***_

Story: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-01-05-swedish-government-recognises-file-sharing-religion


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*Swedish government recognises file-sharing religion*
> Church of Kopimism insists "copying is a sacrament"._
> _The Swedish government has officially recognised a fledgling religion that worships the act of file-sharing. ***_
> 
> Story: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-01-05-swedish-government-recognises-file-sharing-religion



Is it really possible to be a religion without some sort of articles of faith? I mean, Pastafarianism, sure, but copy/paste? Tomato paste I'm down with. Eating paste, not so much.

If CTRL-C and CTRL-V are sacred symbols, where does that leave CTRL-X? Since it's not making a copy of information, just moving it from place to place, is it evil? Or just not very useful? Is it the Joseph of Jesus, Mary,and Joseph? Sure, old Joe was a nice guy, and he had a capable burro, but once he got Mary into  the barn, his work was done. He didn't even have naythign o do with Jesus being in the picture, really- no act of creation there.

Wow, CTRL-X really is like Joseph...


----------



## legalskier (Jan 26, 2012)

_*Serial Killer Targeting Pit Bulls In Houston Area*
A pet serial killer is on the loose in the Houston area.
Seven dogs were found dead, six of them pit bulls, over the Martin Luther King holiday weekend. Three of those pit bulls were fatally shot, while the other four dogs suffered blunt trauma to the head. ***_
Link: http://houston.cbslocal.com/2012/01/24/serial-killer-targeting-pit-bulls-in-houston-area/

Petey's probably rolling over in his little grave.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2012)

Car lands on man sleeping in bed in Ct.  
Ouch.

_A police chase ended early Tuesday when the suspect’s car slammed into a house, coming to rest inside a bedroom and on top of a sleeping man.
The tenant, 34-year-old Michael Sweat, was *pinned under the vehicle for about an hour* while firefighters worked to free him, New Haven Police Officer David Hartman said. He suffered burns, but his injuries were not life-threatening, authorities said. ***_
Story: http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio.../31/gIQA2dxSeQ_story.html?tid=pm_national_pop


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 31, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Car lands on man sleeping in bed in Ct.
> Ouch.
> 
> _A police chase ended early Tuesday when the suspect’s car slammed into a house, coming to rest inside a bedroom and on top of a sleeping man.
> ...



I doubt it came to rest on a sleeping man. A recently (and violently) awakened man, perhaps, but I doubt he was asleep.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I doubt it came to rest on a sleeping man. A recently (and violently) awakened man, perhaps, but I doubt he was asleep.



If he slept through that then I'll have what he's having!


----------



## noski (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/article/20120202/NEWS02/120202039   I love VT. I wonder how this story will end.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.televictim.com/christianporn.html


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.televictim.com/christianporn.html



I think that qualifies better for the WTF thread.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 2, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I think that qualifies better for the WTF thread.



If it's not on the front page I can't be bothered to search for it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I think that qualifies better for the WTF thread.


See everyone likes porn lol.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 2, 2012)

A bored inmate changed the Vermont State Police logo to include a pig:  

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/article/20120202/NEWS02/120202039

Said logo is on many cars.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> A bored inmate changed the Vermont State Police logo to include a pig:
> 
> http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/article/20120202/NEWS02/120202039
> 
> Said logo is on many cars.



_In the 1960s, the term "pig" came to be used in derogatory fashion to describe police officers._ 

I'm glad they clarified that point for us.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 2, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> _In the 1960s, the term "pig" came to be used in derogatory fashion to describe police officers._
> 
> I'm glad they clarified that point for us.



We're talking about (1) Vermont; and (2) the BFP.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2012)

*Grandma Found In Storage Unit: Florida Police Say Woman's Corpse Held There 17 Years*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/27/grandma-found-in-storage-_n_1236490.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

bvibert said:


> *Grandma Found In Storage Unit: Florida Police Say Woman's Corpse Held There 17 Years*
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/27/grandma-found-in-storage-_n_1236490.html



I guess she was a little cold, probably not as funny for her family.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 10, 2012)

_*Study finds chewing gum improves test scores*
*** The improvement was down to *‘mastication-induced arousal’* lasting for up to 20 minutes.... ***_

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2072816/Chewing-gum-tests-improves-scores.html#ixzz1m0QR3emp


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2012)

Probably belongs in the wtf thread too ...

http://myfox8.com/2012/02/14/nc-preschooler-fed-nuggets-because-packed-lunch-wasnt-healthy/


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Probably belongs in the wtf thread too ...
> 
> http://myfox8.com/2012/02/14/nc-preschooler-fed-nuggets-because-packed-lunch-wasnt-healthy/


That is crazy.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Probably belongs in the wtf thread too ...
> 
> http://myfox8.com/2012/02/14/nc-preschooler-fed-nuggets-because-packed-lunch-wasnt-healthy/



There's got to be more to that story???


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Probably belongs in the wtf thread too ...
> 
> http://myfox8.com/2012/02/14/nc-preschooler-fed-nuggets-because-packed-lunch-wasnt-healthy/



Wow:roll:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Probably belongs in the wtf thread too ...
> 
> http://myfox8.com/2012/02/14/nc-preschooler-fed-nuggets-because-packed-lunch-wasnt-healthy/



They could have just given the kid some catsup to fulfill the veggie requirement.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2012)

Nevermind the intrusiveness of inspecting lunchboxes, the lunch itself sounded pretty normal to me and close to what I send my kids to school with. Some people just weren't born to think on their own and those folks should not be allowed to be in any position that requires judgment ...


----------



## legalskier (Feb 15, 2012)

_The note explained how students who did not bring “healthy lunches” would be *offered* the missing portions and that parents could be charged for the cost of the cafeteria food, the Journal reports._

It was an offer she couldn't refuse.
:???:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Nevermind the intrusiveness of inspecting lunchboxes, the lunch itself sounded pretty normal to me and close to what I send my kids to school with. Some people just weren't born to think on their own and those folks should not be allowed to be in any position that requires judgment ...



Exactly.  I don't see the problem with the lunch.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

*Valentine's sex role-playing in Subaru ends in arrests*

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/02/14/couples-valentines-role-playing-ends-in-arrests/#ixzz1meFkvPjl


----------



## legalskier (Feb 19, 2012)

Swedish man stranded in car for 2 months under snow


http://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...or-2-months/UPI-78791329665726/#ixzz1msLoZkpG


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2012)

HAHA!
http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/porsche-stuck-wet-cement-proves-karma-exists-210302568.html


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> HAHA!
> http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/porsche-stuck-wet-cement-proves-karma-exists-210302568.html



Dum.
Bass.

Not sure how this proves Karma exists, though- if it had been a Yugo, it still would have gotten stuck. Probably would have just paved over it, though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Dum.
> Bass.
> 
> Not sure how this proves Karma exists, though- if it had been a Yugo, it still would have gotten stuck. Probably would have just paved over it, though.



I think Karma is more related to the driver than the vehicle, the porsche is just the ahole playing to stereotype.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2012)

The driver tried to sneak through a construction zone, that's where the karma comes in I suppose.  Doesn't matter what kind of car it is.

One thing is for sure, that poor car will never be the same again...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I think Karma is more related to the driver than the vehicle, the porsche is just the ahole playing to stereotype.


 that is great.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 29, 2012)

Parachutists jump off tall buildings for leap day

http://www.newsday.com/news/region-...ff-tall-buildings-for-leap-day-1.3566535?qr=1


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 5, 2012)

*Man pleads not guilty in brain-eating case*

http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/hearing-set-in-brain-eating-case


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> *Man pleads not guilty in brain-eating case*
> 
> http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/crime/hearing-set-in-brain-eating-case



:-o


----------



## legalskier (Mar 5, 2012)

_*Alleged robber phones victim for date*
A Pennsylvania man allegedly robbed a woman of $60 after she got off a bus, then called her twice to ask for a date, authorities say._

Story: http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2012/03...im-for-date/UPI-21511330898945/#ixzz1oIcA8sSM

Fail.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 9, 2012)

*Man charged with bigamy after two wives find each other on Facebook*
_Bigamists beware: Thanks to Facebook, keeping your wives from finding out about each other is almost impossible these days._

http://www.latimes.com/business/tec...h-bigamy-on-facebook-20120309,0,7376601.story

:dunce:


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 14, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/14/greg-smith-goldman-sachs-new-york-times_n_1344538.html

"Today, if you make enough money for the firm (and are not currently an ax murderer) you will be promoted into a position of influence."


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 15, 2012)

Teen texts cop: 'I hid the body ... Now what?'

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46746232/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/#.T2IjFXmwVT8


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Teen texts cop: 'I hid the body ... Now what?'
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46746232/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/#.T2IjFXmwVT8



Say, you're one of them stupid people, ain't ya'?


----------



## legalskier (Mar 30, 2012)

_*Man saws off own foot to continue receiving unemployment benefits
*...An unemployed Austrian man cut off his own foot with a mitre saw so he could continue receiving jobless benefits. Hans Url, a 56-year-old from Mitterlabill, then took the foot and *cooked it in the oven so doctors could not reattach it.*...The kicker: According to the paper, being footless does not necessarily qualify Url for unemployment compensation...._
Link: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...ontinue-receiving-unemployment-211222700.html







Ouch.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*Man saws off own foot to continue receiving unemployment benefits
> *...An unemployed Austrian man cut off his own foot with a mitre saw so he could continue receiving jobless benefits. Hans Url, a 56-year-old from Mitterlabill, then took the foot and *cooked it in the oven so doctors could not reattach it.*...The kicker: According to the paper, being footless does not necessarily qualify Url for unemployment compensation...._
> Link: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...ontinue-receiving-unemployment-211222700.html
> 
> ...



That's a tough lesson to learn the hard way...


----------



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2012)

Trump un-DQ's tranny from beauty contest:

Story:  http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blo...hot-miss-002156320--abc-news-celebrities.html







:blink:


----------



## hammer (Apr 5, 2012)

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/WaterCooler/wireStory/snake-plane-compels-aussie-pilot-turn-back-16076177


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Trump un-DQ's tranny from beauty contest:
> 
> Story:  http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blo...hot-miss-002156320--abc-news-celebrities.html
> 
> ...




That's a man??


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha, in the comments: 



> Actually its kinda sad the prettiest girl in Canada is a dude.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 10, 2012)

Not "weird" but it is news, adn certianly should get filed under "Poetic Justice" or some such:

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/osama-bin-laden-replaced-child-porn-suspect-wanted/story?id=16107913

The vacancy on the FBI's Most Wanted list left by Osama's death is a child pornographer.

How's that gonna play in Paradise? 
"I was the Most Wanted Man by the evil Americans."

"Wow- who's second?"

"Dunno, some guy who likes to take dirty pictures of kids."

"Mmm. Awkward."


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 11, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/man-commits-10-felonies-9-hours-231718822.html

10 felonies in 9 hours. Impressive.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 13, 2012)

_*Vermont governor outruns 4 bears in yard -- barefoot*
***When the bears kept clawing at the feeders, Shumlin ran out barefoot to grab the dispensers in an attempt to stop the bears from eating, but one bear charged at him on the porch. The governor was able to run back into the kitchen, with feeders in hand, and escape the hungry bandits.***_
Story: http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...overnor-outruns-4-bears-in-yard-barefoot?lite


----------



## legalskier (Apr 14, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/lightning-strikes-bay-bridge-rare-storm-rarer-shot-185401421.html


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 14, 2012)

legalskier said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/upshot/lightning-strikes-bay-bridge-rare-storm-rarer-shot-185401421.html



Pretty cool picture, must be pretty scary driving across it when that is happening.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 14, 2012)

*Help find man who impregnated woman in megadeth/motorhead concert bathroom*

http://www.fuse.tv/2012/04/help-fin...-woman-in-megadeth/motorhead-concert-bathroom


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 15, 2012)

^ wow

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## legalskier (Apr 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.fuse.tv/2012/04/help-fin...-woman-in-megadeth/motorhead-concert-bathroom



"Raw dog it"??

uke:


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/04...on-leave-after-being-caught-with-prostitutes/   they should have paid the women.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 18, 2012)

Speaking of prostitutes, a Vermont farm prostitution ring was just broken up.  

http://www.wcax.com/story/17520972/man-admits-to-vermont-farm-prostitution-ring

I hope no animals were hurt.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2012)

WOW!

*Worker injured during sex gets compensation payout *



*A WOMAN who was injured while having sex in her hotel room during a work trip is entitled to compensation. *

In the Federal Court today Justice John Nicholas ruled that the woman was injured during her “course of employment”.
The woman’s barrister argued that sex was an “ordinary incident of life” in a hotel room, much like showering and sleeping.
The Judge ruled that “if the applicant had been injured while playing a game of cards in her motel room she would be entitled to compensation” and the fact that the woman was engaged in sexual activity rather than some other lawful recreational activity while in her hotel room does not lead to any different result.
The woman, who cannot be named, challenged the rejection of her workers' compensation claim for facial and psychological injuries suffered when a glass light fitting came away from the wall above the bed as she was having sex in November 2007.
The woman in her late thirties was required to travel to a country town by her employer, the Human Relations Section of the Commonwealth Government agency.
She arranged to meet a male friend there who lived in the town. They went to a restaurant for dinner and at about 10pm or 11pm went back to the woman’s motel room where they had sex that resulted in her injury.

The male friend said in his statement at the time that they were "going hard” and he did not know if they bumped the light or it just fell off.

“I think she was on her back when it happened but I was not paying attention because we are rolling around.”




Read more: http://www.news.com.au/business/wor...po/story-e6frfm1i-1226333292525#ixzz1saMRg4fl


----------



## Puck it (Apr 20, 2012)

This is just freaky!!!!

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...ins-national-penmanship-awards/1#.T5Bbci_Cz8A


----------



## legalskier (Apr 20, 2012)

^ I hope this baby someday does as well-
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...kistan-Doctors-successfully-remove-limbs.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 22, 2012)

http://news.sky.com/home/world-news/article/16213117 see stop doing the coke and start doing the mj lol but sad story


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/03/03/...alter-license-plat/?ncid=txtlnkwbauto00000002 Porsche driver busted for using tooth paste to alter his license


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

:razz:http://www.9news.com/rss/story.aspx?storyid=264874&hpt=us_bn7 cow that likes drive thru window at fast food place, i guess he was hungry.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, this is random:  

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...hoots-her-180030103--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 25, 2012)

*Altercation Over Parking Spot Ends in Death by Testicular Asphyxiation*

http://gawker.com/5904888/altercation-over-parking-spot-ends-in-death-by-testicular-asphyxiation


----------



## legalskier (Apr 26, 2012)

*Florida man mistakes girlfriend for hog, shoots her*
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/florida-man-mistakes-girlfriend-hog-shoots-her-211904311.html


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

Sega Toylet urinal game system...

http://mashable.com/2012/04/30/toylet/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## ctenidae (May 1, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://gawker.com/5904888/altercation-over-parking-spot-ends-in-death-by-testicular-asphyxiation



Sounds like an average post-snow event in Southie.


----------



## legalskier (May 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Sega Toylet urinal game system...
> http://mashable.com/2012/04/30/toylet/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter



I can see the follow up headline now: _"Toylet Fuels Surge in Beer Sales"_


----------



## legalskier (May 1, 2012)

I'm glad I didn't see this story before I had dental surgery the other day....

_*Dentist pulls out all of her ex-boyfriend’s teeth after split*
A Polish woman is facing three years in prison after she removed all of her ex-boyfriend's teeth during dental surgery just days after their breakup. "I tried to be professional and detach myself from my emotions," Anna Mackowiak, 34, told the Austrian Times. "But when I saw him lying there I just thought, 'What a bastard' and decided to take all his teeth out."... Adding to his trauma, Olszewski said his new girlfriend has already left him over his now toothless appearance. ..._
Story: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/dentist-pulls-her-ex-boyfriend-teeth-split-210829769.html


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

What kind of idiot would break up with someone and then go to them a few days later to have them perform dental surgery?!?  He's lucky it was just his teeth that she removed!

That said it was certainly pretty unprofessional of her.  I'd imagine she won't be working in the dentistry field anymore.  Seems like a pretty stupid thing to ruin your whole life over....


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

O





bvibert said:


> What kind of idiot would break up with someone and then go to them a few days later to have them perform dental surgery?!?  He's lucky it was just his teeth that she removed!
> 
> That said it was certainly pretty unprofessional of her.  I'd imagine she won't be working in the dentistry field anymore.  Seems like a pretty stupid thing to ruin your whole life over....



That is part of the plot from the funny movie Horrible Bosses.


----------



## drjeff (May 1, 2012)

bvibert said:


> What kind of idiot would break up with someone and then go to them a few days later to have them perform dental surgery?!?  He's lucky it was just his teeth that she removed!
> 
> That said it was certainly pretty unprofessional of her.  I'd imagine she won't be working in the dentistry field anymore.  Seems like a pretty stupid thing to ruin your whole life over....



No intention of playing Devil's Advocate here, as she pretty much readily admits that she lost it,  BUT I could totally see a partial defense if this mid 40's year old British male (a group that generally speaking isn't known for their stellar oral hygiene), if there were some x-rays of him from before that showed that he had poor oral hygiene which had caused significant amounts of bone loss around his teeth that the overall treatment did have some level of justification.

The biggest issues which she'll have problems with, reguardless of his overall oral health status, is #1 i'm presuming that the British consent to treatment laws aren't that much different than the American consent laws and she didn't have consent for full mouth extractions.  And then #2, once again presuming that British laws aren't that much different than American laws, it sounds like from the article that she had administered a sedative agent prior to beginning treatment, and in this country whenever a patient is sedated in a treatment room, there's always supposed to be atleast 2 people in the room (or atleast within the immediate voice range).  Lastly,  as a dentist whose done plenty of full mouth extractions (that I received consent to do prior!  ) over the years, they can get pretty bloody and are much easier with the help of an assistant (or two) to suction and pass instruments, and if she did have her assistant(s) in the treatment room while she was doing all these extractions, what the hell were they thinking as she was doing this and why didn't they take any action to stop her??  If she didn't have a/any assistant(s) in the room with her, then that's another potential issue too.

My guess is that she'll have her license suspended for 6 to 12 months, have to seek some psych counceling and have to pay whatever the British healthcare system doesn't cover for his dental restoration and some additional "pain and suffering" amount of cash.  After it's all said and done, she'll likely have lots of women that have felt slighted by their boyfriends/husbands calling her practice to see her!  :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/30/showbiz/octomom-future/index.html   the women who gave birth to several children a few years ago has an offer to do porn(from cnn) i think i skip watching it.


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2012)

*NJ mom arrested over 6-year-old's alleged tanning visit*

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162...ed-over-6-year-olds-tanning-visit/?tag=exclsv


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2012)

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/05/0...raffickers-of-human-flesh-capsules/?hpt=hp_t3 baby flesh in pills this is sick


----------



## Nick (May 9, 2012)

Angry ex-wife (supposedly) stuffs gun into husband's kids stuffed animal to get him busted by the TSA

http://gizmodo.com/5908824/gun+stuf...e-the-tsa-should-search-4+year-olds-after-all

Guy is still allowed to fly though?  (out of Providence - TF Green)



> The frame of a .40 caliber gun. A loaded magazine. A firing pin. Those are among the weapons parts that were discovered inside the carry-on baggage of a very young child at Rhode Island's T.F. Green Airport. Or more precisely, inside the bear, rabbit, and Mickey Mouse stuffed animals the kid had brought to entertain himself during the two-hour flight to Detroit. They were, not surprisingly, discovered by the X-Ray machine.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/15/world/europe/italy-mobster-missing-girl/index.html?hpt=hp_t2 Missing boy might be found in Vatican site.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 16, 2012)

*Man kills rabid mountain lion with frying pan*

http://www.prescottaz.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=1&ArticleID=106422


----------



## legalskier (May 16, 2012)

^ _"It was the adrenaline," he said. "I'm not a badass or anything."_

Oh yes, you are. Mos def.

Sure hope those rabie shots work for him & he heals ok.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2012)

Um, OK.  

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blo...kes-plea-deal-180228331--abc-news-health.html


----------



## thetrailboss (May 21, 2012)

Now I know where Marc has been the last few years....getting his degree at the School of Pubic Affairs:  

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sidesho...ubic-affairs-commencement-typo-183616371.html


----------



## ctenidae (May 22, 2012)

http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/fb/sentiment


Funny that teh Facebook discussion is run by Twitter.


----------



## bvibert (May 22, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/fb/sentiment
> 
> 
> Funny that teh Facebook discussion is run by Twitter.



Classic


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2012)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/wor...d-bin-laden-sentenced-on-treason-charges.html

_Pakistani doctor who helped find Bin Laden gets 33 years in prison

A Pakistani doctor who led a phony vaccination campaign aimed at helping the CIA pinpoint Osama bin Laden’s whereabouts was convicted of treason Wednesday and sentenced to 33 years in prison, a decision that is likely to further erode Washington’s fragile relations with Islamabad._

Anyone still unsure about Pakistan's allegiances?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/wor...d-bin-laden-sentenced-on-treason-charges.html
> 
> _Pakistani doctor who helped find Bin Laden gets 33 years in prison
> 
> ...



I think Pakistan has been abusing our relationship with them for a long time,  but they shore do love the money we give them.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 24, 2012)

:evil:http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/23/us/new-jersey-washer-baby/index.html?hpt=us_c2 please wash your baby in a bathroom but not a washer


----------



## hammer (May 24, 2012)

http://www.wickedlocal.com/boxford/newsnow/x1898615749/Bovine-beer-bash-in-Boxford


----------



## thetrailboss (May 30, 2012)

Oh sh.....



> *New  Haven (VT) State Police are investigating the theft of a John Deere  Hydraulic Push manure spreader from a farm on Middle Road in the town of  Bridport. If anyone has information regarding the theft please contact  Trooper Doxsee State Police New Haven 388-4919.*


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2012)

_*Wayne Carter Threw Intestines At Officers After Stabbing Himself, Police Say *

A New Jersey man allegedly cut out his entrails in front of police and then threw bits of his flesh and intestines at them._

Full story:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ficers-stabbed-self-new-jersey_n_1554126.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2012)

*Smurfs are real ...*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-18342549


----------



## legalskier (Jun 11, 2012)

^ Reminds me of this recent story:

*Extraordinary story of Appalachia's 'Blue Family' whose bodies were discoloured after generations of inbreeding*
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tale-Blue-Family-Appalacia.html#ixzz1xUo0yMYW


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...1yrInRnB4LZHSN/story.html?p1=Well_Local_Links


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...1yrInRnB4LZHSN/story.html?p1=Well_Local_Links



WTF?  That's messed up...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2012)

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/06/12/massachusetts-town-puts-20-fine-on-profanity/ well I be fined up my ass for $20 for using profanity in MA.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/06/12/massachusetts-town-puts-20-fine-on-profanity/ well I be fined up my ass for $20 for using profanity in MA.



Dumb


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 13, 2012)

http://www.kirotv.com/news/news/local/naked-man-rescued-green-river/nPTJJ/


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/homeless-man-allowed-keep-77-000-stumbled-upon-135831315.html good for him with that $77 grand i think they should not call him homeless at least to he spends it all but i hope i am wrong about that.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/homeless-man-allowed-keep-77-000-stumbled-upon-135831315.html good for him with that $77 grand i think they should not call him homeless at least to he spends it all but i hope i am wrong about that.



Your hopes may be misplaced:
"The newspaper reports he's since been jailed for public intoxication and criminal trespass."


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/homeless-man-allowed-keep-77-000-stumbled-upon-135831315.html good for him with that $77 grand i think they should not call him homeless at least to he spends it all but i hope i am wrong about that.





ctenidae said:


> Your hopes may be misplaced:
> "The newspaper reports he's since been jailed for public intoxication and criminal trespass."


I hope it turns his life around!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2012)

Man shot in penis.

http://www.ctnow.com/news/connectic...is-bullet-wound-0622-20120621,0,7305062.story


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.aolnews.com/2011/02/10/cops-man-hid-crack-in-penis/ maybe he could only find a way to smoke his  crack through his penis hole lol


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 22, 2012)

Justice served?  73-year old thief dies while trying to rob house.  He cut himself on broken glass in the window he was trying to climb through.  

http://www.wcax.com/story/18856019/vt-police-would-be-burglar-dies-during-break-in

The comments under the article are particularly interesting.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Justice served?  73-year old thief dies while trying to rob house.  He cut himself on broken glass in the window he was trying to climb through.
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/story/18856019/vt-police-would-be-burglar-dies-during-break-in
> 
> The comments under the article are particularly interesting.



His family will probably sue the homeowners for negligence...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2012)

I think most guys would be happy if they had this happen to them lol http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2012/04/30/calif-man-sues-bmw-for-persistent-erection/


----------



## legalskier (Jun 24, 2012)

*People on the toilet embrace iPoo app*
_Almost 300,000 people have paid $1 each for a portable device iPoo app to share their experiences on the toilet with others trying to empty their bowels.***​_
Read more: http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2012/06...ce-iPoo-app/UPI-23001339616993/#ixzz1ylsN5RvE


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2012)

_A 21-year-old Czech girl who spent four hours smoking super-strength skunk cannabis had to be rescued by policemen from atop an electric pylon._

http://thechive.com/2012/06/22/girl...ides-to-climb-the-electricity-pylon-4-photos/

Maybe this should go in the legalize it thread instead. :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 25, 2012)

http://calgary.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo...ngton-school-120625/20120625/?hub=CalgaryHome

Normally, I would comment that the parent needs to stop being overprotective and stupid. In this case, though, the school system, and those in 49 states, is being stupid. Sorry, Florida kids going on a swamp tour. No sunblock for you.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://calgary.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo...ngton-school-120625/20120625/?hub=CalgaryHome
> 
> Normally, I would comment that the parent needs to stop being overprotective and stupid. In this case, though, the school system, and those in 49 states, is being stupid. Sorry, Florida kids going on a swamp tour. No sunblock for you.



Wow, this shit is getting out of hand.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 25, 2012)

bvibert said:


> _A 21-year-old Czech girl who spent four hours smoking super-strength skunk cannabis had to be rescued by policemen from atop an electric pylon._http://thechive.com/2012/06/22/girl...ides-to-climb-the-electricity-pylon-4-photos/Maybe this should go in the legalize it thread instead. :lol:


You do not trip from smoking, maybe it was laced with some thing else, or she was doing pot and something else and didn't want to get in trouble for harder drugs.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 25, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://calgary.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo...ngton-school-120625/20120625/?hub=CalgaryHome
> 
> Normally, I would comment that the parent needs to stop being overprotective and stupid. In this case, though, the school system, and those in 49 states, is being stupid. Sorry, Florida kids going on a swamp tour. No sunblock for you.



That seems like the school was making a very bad decision on not letting the kids bring lotion, but you can just imagine the lawsuit from a parent if they told the kids it was ok, and another kid had a breakout.  I had never even heard that 49 states have outlawed sunscreen.  If I was the school I would just have to say no field trips to any place requiring sunscreen.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 25, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://calgary.ctv.ca/servlet/an/lo...ngton-school-120625/20120625/?hub=CalgaryHome
> 
> Normally, I would comment that the parent needs to stop being overprotective and stupid. In this case, though, the school system, and those in 49 states, is being stupid. Sorry, Florida kids going on a swamp tour. No sunblock for you.





bvibert said:


> Wow, this shit is getting out of hand.





Hawkshot99 said:


> That seems like the school was making a very bad decision on not letting the kids bring lotion, but you can just imagine the lawsuit from a parent if they told the kids it was ok, and another kid had a breakout.  I had never even heard that 49 states have outlawed sunscreen.  If I was the school I would just have to say no field trips to any place requiring sunscreen.



Hmmm, our school usually tells us to put sunscreen on the kids if they are going to be outside a lot. I don't think sending it a long would be against the rules either.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> That seems like the school was making a very bad decision on not letting the kids bring lotion, but you can just imagine the lawsuit from a parent if they told the kids it was ok, and another kid had a breakout.  I had never even heard that 49 states have outlawed sunscreen.  If I was the school I would just have to say no field trips to any place requiring sunscreen.



Outlawing sunscreen because one kid _might_ be allergic is asinine enough.  Banning school trips outside would take it to a whole new level.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think sending it a long would be against the rules either.



I think you might be surprised...


----------



## kickstand (Jun 26, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Hmmm, our school usually tells us to put sunscreen on the kids if they are going to be outside a lot. I don't think sending it a long would be against the rules either.



Same with us, so this story sparked quite the conversation in my house.  My wife and I are pretty good about the sunscreen thing, since we're both fair skinned and burn easily.  So many things could have been done differently here, but I just wonder what the woman's reaction would have been had she found out a teacher put sunscreen on her kids without her authorization.  Part of me thinks she was going public with this regardless of what happened.

I'm sorry, but any parent with access to the forecast should know whether or not to put sunscreen on their kids.  Combine that with the fact it was field day at school, and it should have been done as a precaution, especially with her daughter's condition.  I don't think there is a sunscreen shortage in the USA.  Rationing is not necessary.  And shame on the teachers for not sending the kids inside or at least calling the mother to say, 'Hey, your kids are getting cooked - can you come down with some sunscreen or can we have permission to apply some to them?"

I just read some of the story from the mother's blog - apparently these kids aren't allowed to carry sunscreen and reapply.  They need a doctor's note to carry sunscreen because the FDA regulates it as an OTC drug.  Seriously?!?!  No problem with the FDA regulating, but the kids can't bring it to school?  Wow....I originally read the story and Yahoo and someone had a comment to the effect of "we're not doing right by our kids out of fear of litigation".  Unfortunately, I think some kid is either going to be seriously injured or die because someone was not allowed to use common sense out of fear of being sued.  Sad....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 26, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Outlawing sunscreen because one kid _might_ be allergic is asinine enough.  Banning school trips outside would take it to a whole new level.



I agree with you entirely.  But here you have a parent sueing because they were to stupid to put lotion on their on kid, I am sure they could just as easy end with a lawsuit of putting lotion on a kid.  Its dammed if you do, dammed if you dont.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I think Pakistan has been abusing our relationship with them for a long time,  but they shore do love the money we give them.


Washington and the Pentagon can't break themselves away from providing their girlfriends with the best pharmacies in the world......sparing no expense for getting the best quality.  Just a few billion a week or month? since 03'...meh.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 3, 2012)

What more could a kid want?  Sounds like a typical weekend for some:

*"Child found home alone with insects, access to porn."*

Terrible headline when you read the story.  You can tell that the author wanted to get your attention, so they highlighted the "porn" issue and fail to mention the meth or shotgun shells lying around.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-07-04/fla-lifeguard-fired/56018178/1 lifeguard fired for saving a drowning man, because the man was beyond the mark that the lifeguard was suppose to go.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2012)

"After talking to Beers, investigators said he had a meth pipe "in his motor home that he uses to smoke crystal methamphetamine.""

How do you use a motorhome to smoke meth? That's gotta be tough. and probably worthy of a story all by itself.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 16, 2012)

*Pot-smoking moms tired of being judged by wine drinkers*

http://moms.today.msnbc.msn.com/_ne...s-tired-of-being-judged-by-wine-drinkers?lite


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 17, 2012)

A failed rendition of "ConAir" I guess:  

http://fox13now.com/2012/07/17/ground-incident-closes-st-george-airport/

Bizarre.  

Maybe he got a needle in his sandwich on the earlier flight?  I guess airline food can be deadly:

http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/17/travel/delta-needles/index.html


----------



## legalskier (Jul 18, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> How do you use a motorhome to smoke meth? That's gotta be tough. and probably worthy of a story all by itself.




Walt uses one to cook it-


----------



## legalskier (Jul 18, 2012)

*Paying for hugs??
*
_Need a hug? A Penfield woman is for hire.
Jackie Samuel started her business, ​The Snuggery, last month. She charges $60 an hour to snuggle. ​__“You feel more calm for days afterward,” the 29-year-old University of Rochester graduate said. “It has numerous health benefits.” ***_
Full story: ​http://www.13wham.com/news/local/story/snuggle-rochester/wrg5EpADFEqvTFKOkEJ-jA.cspx?rss=102







Hey, ya gotta admire her initiative....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.nj.com/bergen/index.ssf/...bbing_self_throwing_intestines_at_police.html Man throws his intestines at the police after stabbing himself.


----------



## jaja111 (Jul 22, 2012)

legalskier said:


> *Paying for hugs??
> *
> _Need a hug? A Penfield woman is for hire.
> Jackie Samuel started her business, ​The Snuggery, last month. She charges $60 an hour to snuggle. ​__“You feel more calm for days afterward,” the 29-year-old University of Rochester graduate said. “It has numerous health benefits.” ***_
> ...



Its the talk of the town here. Pretty, pretty, pretty weird.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 24, 2012)

_*'Goat man' spotted in mountains of northern Utah
*_...Phil Douglass of the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources said Friday the person is doing nothing illegal, but he worries the so-called "goat man" is unaware of the dangers. ***
Story: http://www.fosters.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120724/NEWS7035/120729931/-1/FOSNEWS0416






Reminds me of Goat Boy-


----------



## Nick (Jul 24, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Its the talk of the town here. Pretty, pretty, pretty weird.



I feel like this is a rape or pervert situation waiting to happen to this lady. It sounds like she has good intentions. 

I guess it's a low capital business to get into. ?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 24, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*'Goat man' spotted in mountains of northern Utah
> *_...Phil Douglass of the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources said Friday the person is doing nothing illegal, but he worries the so-called "goat man" is unaware of the dangers. ***
> Story: http://www.fosters.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120724/NEWS7035/120729931/-1/FOSNEWS0416
> 
> ...



Mystery solved? http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/07/24/12926714-mystery-of-utahs-goat-man-is-solved?lite&__utma=14933801.1231201612.1342448308.1343075798.1343147906.16&__utmb=14933801.1.10.1343147906&__utmc=14933801&__utmx=-&__utmz=14933801.1342448308.1.1.utmcsr=%28direct%29|utmccn=%28direct%29|utmcmd=%28none%29|utmcct=/&__utmv=14933801.|8=Earned%20By=msnbc|cover=1^12=Landing%20Content=Mixed=1^13=Landing%20Hostname=www.nbcnews.com=1^30=Visit%20Type%20to%20Content=Earned%20to%20Mixed=1&__utmk=140014003


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 24, 2012)

legalskier said:


> _*'Goat man' spotted in mountains of northern Utah
> *_...Phil Douglass of the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources said Friday the person is doing nothing illegal, but he worries the so-called "goat man" is unaware of the dangers. ***
> Story: http://www.fosters.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120724/NEWS7035/120729931/-1/FOSNEWS0416



_"There's a saying we have among biologists — You don't go far enough, you don't 
get the data. You go too far, you don't go home. The same is true with some 
wildlife enthusiasts."
_
Who knew biologists were so bad ass?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 24, 2012)

http://mashable.com/2012/07/22/jack-daniels-trademark-letter/

Maybe not "weird" per se, but certainly out of the ordinary, and a cool thing.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2012)

Nick said:


> I feel like this is a rape or pervert situation waiting to happen to this lady.



I was thinking the same thing, unfortunately..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 24, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> http://mashable.com/2012/07/22/jack-daniels-trademark-letter/
> 
> Maybe not "weird" per se, but certainly out of the ordinary, and a cool thing.



That's pretty awesome


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 24, 2012)

We got an explanation.  Goat man is from Southern California.  Makes sense.  :lol:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...ing-for-hunt/2012/07/24/gJQAJq9L6W_story.html


----------



## jrmagic (Jul 25, 2012)

*Man sets head on fire for bet*

I'm still amazed at how stupid some people can be...

http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_t2#/video/us/2012/07/24/dnt-ga-man-sets-head-on-fire-wjbf.cnn


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> I'm still amazed at how stupid some people can be...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_t2#/video/us/2012/07/24/dnt-ga-man-sets-head-on-fire-wjbf.cnn



And he can vote, too! Of course, now he'll probably try to file for disability insurance...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2012)

As a species, should we really be allowed to survive? OR should Darwin be given a free hand and a train conductor's license?

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Latest...hone-wielding-pedestrians-stumble-into-danger


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> As a species, should we really be allowed to survive? OR should Darwin be given a free hand and a train conductor's license?
> 
> http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Latest...hone-wielding-pedestrians-stumble-into-danger



Iget there is a risk. I wonder how many actual deaths have resulted from texting & walking. I would gather very few. Probably many broken ankles / wrists / arms from tripping or falling though!


----------



## legalskier (Jul 30, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> As a species, should we really be allowed to survive?


----------



## kickstand (Jul 31, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the woman in that video tried to sue the mall for letting that tape get out.


----------



## legalskier (Jul 31, 2012)

*Man Kicked Off Flight For Sagging Pants Dispute

*http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...nts-asked-to-deplane-20120731,0,5124076.story


----------



## noski (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.wcax.com/story/19180748/man-on-tractor-crushes-vt-police-cruisers 
Orleans VT police cruisers are involved in a "fender bender".... Never underestimate an angry farm tractor driver.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2012)

noski said:


> http://www.wcax.com/story/19180748/man-on-tractor-crushes-vt-police-cruisers
> Orleans VT police cruisers are involved in a "fender bender".... Never underestimate an angry farm tractor driver.





> Pion is facing a slew of charges including gross negligent operation -- *leaving the scene of an accident.* Pion is scheduled to be arraigned on Friday.



:lol: What accident?  Pretty sure that was intentional...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 3, 2012)

*Belarus seriously needs to get a sense of humor*

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...t-ambassadors-as-teddy-bear-war-heats-up?lite


----------



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazing story-

*Missing N.H. vacationer is found 2 weeks later in N.C.
http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2012/08/11/3448421/vacationer-who-vanished-in-nh.html
*


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/08/us/bag-mishandled/index.html?c=mobile-homepage-t great security not.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/08/us/bag-mishandled/index.html?c=mobile-homepage-t great security not.



Insane! Probably better suited to the Wtf thread....


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=8766316 father waterboards child,


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-sty...erm-nauseated-pregnant-moms-article-1.1133829 this is great news for all dads to be.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 16, 2012)

Real life Walter White busted for meth production....and his name really is Walter White!

http://www.insidebayarea.com/timess...ter-white-not-breaking-bad-character-arrested


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...urinates-floor-biting-chunk-mans-stomach.html not much else he could have done in this story lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

https://www.nydailynews.com/love-ma...lay-suspected-husband-death-article-1.1141351 referee for upcoming US Open Tennis arrested for killing her husband with a coffee mug.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/article?a=963226&f=27 great pitcher Roger Clemens coming out of retirement again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/photos/man-builds-himself-bionic-hands-slideshow/ Man build himself a bionic hands


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...tml?.b=index&.ts=1345028931&.intl=us&.lang=en new toilet bowl technology to use the waste and not use bad chemicals


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/13/justice/new-jersey-padlocked-woman/index.html?c=homepage-t gang members padlocked women for years that is messed up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/sleep-swimming-snake-river-160046324.html women found sleeping in the river.


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2012)

Hahaha where do you find all these Scotty


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hahaha where do you find all these Scotty


I have an hour + bus ride to home from work each day, in the morning I sleep, at night I look at my phone and find these great stories, and today our server was down for processing orders so I had a lot of free time. 
http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/23/travel/craziest-water-slides-world/index.html?hpt=tr_c1


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 24, 2012)

Fresco fail.  

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/24/w...o-fresco-shocks-spain.html?src=me&ref=general


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 24, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...tml?.b=index&.ts=1345759576&.intl=us&.lang=en man bites off snake for revenge and kill snake.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 24, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...tml?.b=index&.ts=1345759576&.intl=us&.lang=en man in Montana hurt by runaway cow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...rway_n_1825464.html?icid=hp_front_popular_art 100 year old package in Norway set to be opened.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/m/ran...al-disorder-that-gives-her-100-orgasms-a-day/ this women has over 100 orgasms in a day, she is very luck.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/23/tech/innovation/robot-hall-fame/index.html?c=tech Robot hall of fame this is really really cool.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...tml?.b=index&.ts=1346169933&.intl=us&.lang=en man survives being in dumpster twice after getting really drunk.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2012)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...ltry-farm-causes-death-of-70000-chickens?lite drunk man kills chickens


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2012)

http://iheart.q1043.com/cc-common/n...ml?feed=104673&article=10379551#ixzz24xJE0kNM fair to replace pig races with flying dogs.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2012)

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...rist-in-iceland-joins-search-for-herself?lite


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 31, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/m/ran...ookers-because-i-guess-he-doesnt-like-hooker/ Guy in the south hangs sign up saying no more hookers, please send them my way lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/m/random-thoughts/nyc-hosts-duck-embryo-eating-contest/ this is kind of gross, but New York City to host Embryo of ducks eating contest.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2012)

Women to go on sex strike please no. http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/26/world/africa/togo-sex-strike/index.html?c=africa


----------



## legalskier (Sep 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...rist-in-iceland-joins-search-for-herself?lite



Well this is embarrassing.


----------



## Nick (Sep 5, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Well this is embarrassing.



Ha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...tml?.b=index&.ts=1346883594&.intl=us&.lang=en Charles Manson to have music released Why?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.manufacturing.net/news/2...26-jerrys-sues-over-adult-trademark-violation


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 6, 2012)

Sounds like a real winner:  

http://www.wcax.com/story/19469803/woman-brings-young-daughter-for-break-ins

Mom of the year award?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2012)

Nope,

Mom of the year goes to a woman out in your hood Trailboss. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-nude-plastic-toilets-middle-restaurant.html

:blink:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 6, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Sounds like a real winner:
> 
> http://www.wcax.com/story/19469803/woman-brings-young-daughter-for-break-ins
> 
> Mom of the year award?


Do you know how expensive child care is nowadays when a mother goes off for a day of work?



deadheadskier said:


> Nope,
> 
> Mom of the year goes to a woman out in your hood Trailboss.
> 
> ...



While nasty, at least she was trying to "help" her kids how to get out of diapers.....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Nope,
> 
> Mom of the year goes to a woman out in your hood Trailboss.
> 
> ...



Wow!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> While nasty, at least she was trying to "help" her kids how to get out of diapers.....



Yes, at the cost of teaching them to be rude, inconsiderate assholes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2012)

http://www.necn.com/09/07/12/Distur...anding_mobile.html?blockID=769283&feedID=4753 Boston College students get in hot water for sex acts in hockey rink penalty box.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.necn.com/09/07/12/Distur...anding_mobile.html?blockID=769283&feedID=4753 Boston College students get in hot water for sex acts in hockey rink penalty box.



It's BU, not BC - and they got in trouble for sexual assaults by 2 team members within weeks of each other. Little more serious than some screwing in the sin bin.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/m/ran...-gets-fired-right-before-his-2-million-bonus/ Man moons boss and gets fired and louses bonus.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2012)

https://www.nydailynews.com/zombie-alert-issued-homeland-security-article-1.1154245 The zombies are coming , out government thinks this will scare everyone. Zombie alert issued by homeland security waste of money I say.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 11, 2012)

Scotty said:


> https://www.nydailynews.com/zombie-alert-issued-homeland-security-article-1.1154245 The zombies are coming , out government thinks this will scare everyone. Zombie alert issued by homeland security waste of money I say.



I disagree. I thihk it's a pretty clever way to make a rather boring point. Beingprepared, even a little bit, can be the difference between life and death. Just ask Les Stroud.

Still, qualifies for News of the Weird, if only because government agencies being creative and clever is really something out of Bizzaro-world.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/local/crime/fl-davie-pizza-assault-20120911,0,5154471.story Man goes to jail for throwing pizza at his wife.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/woman-finds-ex-boyfriend-living-her-attic-205257831.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 13, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...tml?.b=index&.ts=1347552360&.intl=us&.lang=en This is going in bacon thread too, great way to get around the USA by using bacon instead of money.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 13, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...tml?.b=index&.ts=1347552360&.intl=us&.lang=en The great mayor in NYC gets his way again and bands all non diet over 16 OZ. drinks in most places maybe it should go in WTF too.


----------



## legalskier (Sep 14, 2012)

_*Foam's up: Surfers take rare opportunity to ride fluffy waves*_

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-coast-330ft-yellow-froth.html#ixzz26SWCczHd

^ Check out the pics.

:blink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 14, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/m/ran...hat-masseuse-came-on-her-feet-during-massage/ This is just messed up, Women goes to get a massage and guy masturbates and his stuff lands on her feet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www2.wjhl.com/news/2012/sep/...s-searching-maryland-sex-offender-ar-2197374/ Guy who is a sex offender was being searched for by the cops gets caught because his GF liked the local Facebook police Dept. page.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 18, 2012)

*'Warp drive' may be more feasible than thought, scientists say*


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/science/2012...le-than-thought-scientists-say/#ixzz26q1kCDmG
​


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> *'Warp drive' may be more feasible than thought, scientists say*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/science/2012...le-than-thought-scientists-say/#ixzz26q1kCDmG
> ​



I could see this occurring in the distant future. Unfortunately I can't see this in my lifetime though, but who knows?


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2012)

Oops. Facebook strikes again!

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...ggests-friend-article-1.1160415#ixzz26ouGghnZ


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> *'Warp drive' may be more feasible than thought, scientists say*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/science/2012...le-than-thought-scientists-say/#ixzz26q1kCDmG
> ​



Pfffft. Everyone know Zefram Cochrane invented warp drive.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 18, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> pfffft. Everyone know zefram cochrane invented warp drive.



lol....:smile:


----------



## bigbog (Sep 18, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/woman-finds-ex-boyfriend-living-her-attic-205257831.html



ROTFL.....  So wa-loaf...what do you think....seems to me that there sure are a lot of neat looking soft-snow skis this season...picking up from where last season left off.


----------



## kickstand (Sep 20, 2012)

Really?

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/mom-sues-polices-she-arrested-letting-her-kids-134628018.html

And I mean the neighbor, not the mom.....


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 20, 2012)

kickstand said:


> Really?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/mom-sues-polices-she-arrested-letting-her-kids-134628018.html
> 
> And I mean the neighbor, not the mom.....



I'm guessing the general tension level in the neighborhood went up a couple of points, and I bet there's a backstory in there between those two.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2012)

http://entertainment.nbcnews.com/_n...an-yelling-im-jack-sparrow-hijacks-ferry?lite


----------



## bigbog (Sep 20, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...tml?.b=index&.ts=1346883594&.intl=us&.lang=en Charles Manson to have music released Why?



HA....what a breath of fresh air on CD eh'!   Real competition to the Country sound on the radio on the drive to SR...(ie Oxford County) ......._ROTFL_


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/21/us/ohio-woman-marries-father/index.html?c=mobile-homepage-t Well this women had good reasons to be in love with her husband, because he was also her father.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2012)

http://iheart.q1043.com/cc-common/news/sections/newsarticle.html?feed=104673&article=10433775 In NJ no smiles allowed on drivers license.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/m/ran...-hospital-to-get-an-eel-removed-from-his-ass/ wow this is has got to hurt to have an eel in some ones Ass


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://entertainment.nbcnews.com/_n...an-yelling-im-jack-sparrow-hijacks-ferry?lite



Awesome! :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c4#/video/us/2012/09/26/jvm-too-fat-to-kill.hln Half ton woman was too fat to kill.


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/26/bagel-head-forehead-injections-japan-saline_n_1916188.html
Bagel Head, how bizarre, how bizarre


----------



## legalskier (Sep 28, 2012)

^ Onion or poppy seed?
:blink:


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 28, 2012)

^I don't know, but I got the munchies after watching this, luckily I was out of bagels. Maybe that's the next step, glue some poppy seeds on top. What would possess someone to do this? God only knows. I wonder if any have ruptured? Jelly doughnut?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 9, 2012)

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/man-...article/egypt-19-troops-killed-sinai-accident


----------



## Nick (Oct 9, 2012)

That's pretty sick.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 10, 2012)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/newswe...a-doctor-s-experience-with-the-afterlife.html Heaven a doctor thinks so this would be great hope he is correct.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/m/ran...lk-free-because-no-witnesses-left-statements/ people in FL. have sex at a dining place while families are eating and no arrest.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=22969837


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=22969837



Goat was just angry at the kid's hair.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2012)

http://offbeatchina.com/modeling-fo...r-old-grandpa-from-becomes-internet-sensation


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/rando...-condition-where-she-sleeps-64-days-in-a-row/ Girl who sleeps for months at a time, nice gift.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe Pulp Fiction was based on future events?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lt-owner-kept-sex-slave-days--fed-Viagra.html
[h=1]Robber who broke into hair salon is beaten by its black-belt owner and kept as a sex slave for three days... fed only Viagra[/h]By Daily Mail Reporter
*UPDATED:* 09:53 EST, 12 July 2011 


Comments (127) 
Share 





A Russian man who tried to rob a hair salon ended up as the victim when the female shop owner overpowered him, tied him up naked and then used him as a sex slave for three days. 

Viktor Jasinski, 32, admitted to police that he had gone to the salon in Meshchovsk, Russia, with the intention of robbing it. 







Teaching a lesson: Olga Zajac, 28, allegedly held 32-year-old would-be robber Viktor Jasinski captive for three days in a back room of her hair salon, feeding him Viagra and having sex 'a couple of times'


But the tables were turned dramatically when he found himself overcome by owner Olga Zajac, 28, who happened to be a black belt in karate.
She allegedly floored the would-be robber with a single kick.
Then, in a scene reminiscent of Quentin Tarantino's Pulp Fiction, police say Zajac dragged the semi-conscious Jasinski to a back room of the salon and tied him up with a hair dryer cable.
She allegedly stripped him naked and, for the next three days, used him as a sex slave to 'teach him a lesson' - force feeding him Viagra to keep the lesson going. 

The would-be robber was eventually released, with Zajak saying he had learned his lesson.
Jasinski went straight to the police and told them of his back-room ordeal, saying that he had been held hostage, handcuffed naked to a radiator, and fed nothing but Viagra. 

Both have now been arrested.

When police arrived to question Zahjac, she said: 'What a bastard. Yes, we had sex a couple of times. But I bought him new jeans, gave him food and even gave him 1,000 roubles when he left."


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/segment/forget-progress./50a457362b8c2a25880002e2 Humans are getting dumber as years go on no surprise here from most of my postings we can see that lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/m/ran...-teens-in-trouble-for-serving-urine-cupcakes/ teens piss in cupcakes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those do not look so good now.:x


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/m/ran...xually-harassing-chicks-and-using-the-n-word/ More then just working out at this fitness club.:x


----------



## legalskier (Nov 28, 2012)

China gets punked by The Onion

_The merciless comedy website The Onion has declared North Korean leader Kim Jong Un the "the sexiest man alive for 2012." And it appears China's People's Daily Online has taken the story seriously....

_http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/27/world/asia/north-korea-china-onion/index.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...les_n_2198122.html?icid=hp_weird-news_top_art Facebook thinks Nipples and elbows of a women body is the same.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.necn.com/11/27/12/Two-an...nding_mobile.html?blockID=806815&feedID=11106 actor who hates his job.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 28, 2012)

:blink:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2239722/Video-butt-implant-surgery-goes-horribly-wrong.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> :blink:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2239722/Video-butt-implant-surgery-goes-horribly-wrong.html





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
That hurts to read.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

http://popstyle.ew.com/2012/11/28/s...thing-line-inspired-by-john-lennons-sexy-bod/ She is a little out their the Yoko Ono and her cloths lol.:-?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/reported-shot-stabbed-slashed-nyc-monday-article-1.1209204 No crime at all in NYC on this past Monday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/sex-amp-rel...1088550.xrxRv3&rd=1&src=newsletter752025&t=15 Porn stars are fine and not damaged by profession, I have to find out, lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/rando...jobs-on-the-6-train-extremely-extremely-nsfw/ Some very lucky men get blow jobs from some women on a NYC subway train.:wink::wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/mustache-transplants-rise-middle-east-213147526.html transplants of mustaches on the rise in the middle east, I could donate some hair if they need.:???:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

So skip the drive thru at Wendys and go to the legal drive in sex booth, http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/random-thoughts/these-legal-drive-in-sex-booths-are-the-worst-idea-ever/


----------



## legalskier (Nov 30, 2012)

Mayor warns townspeople of escaped vampire, advises them to stock crosses & garlic:

http://theweek.com/article/index/237005/the-serbian-village-thats-warning-of-a-vampire-on-the-loose


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-po...gRB_&rd=1&src=newsletter754008&t=5&paging=off James bond killed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/personal-he...1088550.QArOvI&rd=1&src=newsletter755734&t=12 Sperm count crisis, we need to start having more sex.:-D


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/12...s-with-failure-to-maintain-property-citation/ NYC hits Sandy victims with to maintain property


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...es-anti-social-citizens-housed_n_2238067.html Amsterdam to watch people who have done nothing wrong but are anti social and would be housed like house arrest this is good.:-(


----------



## legalskier (Dec 12, 2012)

Gas station accidentally pumps cars full of jet fuel.
http://www.geekosystem.com/jersey-gas-stations-jet-fuel/

They didn't fly.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/28/the-rise-of-the-sex-machines-roxxxy-sexbot_n_2207584.html Sex robots in the future.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 5, 2013)

saw this in our local news:

A Naugatuck woman faked her own kidnapping in an attempt to get money from her boyfriend and hide the fact that she sold his car for $500 in drug money, according to police. 
***


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/iowa-library-scofflaw-jailed-123467 Guy goes to jail for not returning library books. He better start making up some stories in the pen


----------



## bvibert (Jan 7, 2013)

Passenger bound and gagged with duct tape aboard flight

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...-taped-gagged-aboard-flight-article-1.1233554


----------



## legalskier (Jan 8, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/iowa-library-scofflaw-jailed-123467 Guy goes to jail for not returning library books. He better start making up some stories in the pen



I wonder whether he was busted by Mr Bookman, the library cop....



Hilarious routine- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zePQavforA


----------



## legalskier (Jan 9, 2013)

[h=1]Tsunami bomb, a rival for nuclear weapons, was tested by U.S., New Zealand: archived secret files[/h]http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/geekquinox/tsunami-bomb-rival-nuclear-weapons-tested-u-zealand-220152146.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2013)

http://gawker.com/5974030/oregon-man-arrested-for-choking-girlfriend-with-his-own-dreadlocks


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/08/amy-bessey-las-vegas-murder_n_2432546.html Women who tried to kill her husband for life insurance money and was having an affair with his son.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 10, 2013)

http://toostupid.org/butt-chugging-sends-fraternity-brother-to-the-emergency-room/

College student in Tennesse sent to the hospital because of intoxication caused by "butt chugging" (introducing alcohol into your body through you ass)


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> http://toostupid.org/butt-chugging-sends-fraternity-brother-to-the-emergency-room/
> 
> College student in Tennesse sent to the hospital because of intoxication caused by "butt chugging" (introducing alcohol into your body through you ass)


Wonder if there will be any of that at the Summit?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 10, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Wonder if there will be any of that at the Summit?



Guess it depends on if you will be there or not ...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Guess it depends on if you will be there or not ...



99% sure I won't be there.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 11, 2013)

*Record-Breaking $1.7 Million Tuna Sold*


http://www.wtvy.com/home/headlines/Record-breaking-17-million-tuna-sold--185835721.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Record-Breaking $1.7 Million Tuna Sold*
> 
> 
> http://www.wtvy.com/home/headlines/Record-breaking-17-million-tuna-sold--185835721.html
> ...





That will be some expensive tuna fish.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2013)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/rando...ng-to-tone-down-naked-children-participation/ Nude olympics I do not know if it be entertaing.


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2013)

http://gizmodo.com/5975206/why-diet-when-you-can-pump-junk-food-out-of-your-stomach

It's like being bulemic for the 21st century. Eat, then just pump it out.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/rando...ng-to-tone-down-naked-children-participation/ Nude olympics I do not know if it be entertaing.



Looks like a fairly unfortunate ratio of old bare assed dudes to fit naked women.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2013)

http://photoblog.nbcnews.com/_news/...teals-train-in-sweden-crashes-into-house?lite


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2013)

Women accidentally drives 900 miles instead of 90 due to GPS error

http://gizmodo.com/5975787/woman-drives-for-900-miles-instead-of-90-thanks-to-gps-error



> The woman, 67-year-old Sabine Moreau, started her journey in her home town of Hainault Erquelinnes, Belgium. She wanted to pick up a friend at a train station in Brussels, just 93 miles north from her point of origin. But instead, she turned on her GPS, which told her to drive south, taking her turn by turn all the way down to Zagreb, in Croatia. Instead of a couple hours in the car, she spent a couple _days_ to cover the 900 miles that separates both points in Europe.
> 
> During Sabine's odyssey, she stopped two times to get gas, slept for a few hours on the side of the road, and even suffered a minor car accident. How the hell did this happen without her noticiting? She knows it sounds weird, but she was distracted, she said:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 15, 2013)

_*Comet ISON And Comet PANSTARRS Expected To Be Brighter Than The Moon In 2013*_

Read more at http://planetsave.com/2013/01/14/co...-brightest-than-the-moon/#wZuWtbPTXYLzQ374.99


----------



## legalskier (Jan 17, 2013)

*LA Car Chase Video: Televised Inglewood Police Chase Gets Real For One Viewer (VIDEO)*

check out the vid: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/14/la-car-chase-video-inglewood_n_2476268.html?ir=Los+Angeles


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 19, 2013)

[h=1]Cross-dressing meth priest liked sex in rectory[/h]
http://www.ctpost.com/local/article...priest-liked-sex-in-4203841.php#ixzz2IRH4IAlY


----------



## legalskier (Jan 25, 2013)

*Dog kills man after causing van to run him over*

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/dog-van-jump-fatal-accident-article-1.1242126#ixzz2IzZgnDAy


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 25, 2013)

http://main.aol.com/2013/01/16/donna-lange-breasts-smother-kill-boyfriend-everett-washington_n_2488747.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058?test=latestnews&ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058

[h=1]Donna Lange, Washington Woman, Accused Of Using Her Breasts To Smother And Kill Boyfriend[/h]


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 25, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> http://main.aol.com/2013/01/16/donna-lange-breasts-smother-kill-boyfriend-everett-washington_n_2488747.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058?test=latestnews&ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058
> 
> *Donna Lange, Washington Woman, Accused Of Using Her Breasts To Smother And Kill Boyfriend*



Those are not the breasts of a 51-year old


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 25, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Those are not the breasts of a 51-year old



Agreed and most certainly not of a 192 pound 51 year old woman.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2013)

*What Is Going On With All The Doping In Wheelchair Curling?*

Stop reading right now if you'd like to believe that curling, or the Paralympics, or frigging Paralympic Curling is the last bastion of drug-free sports in the world today. *Nothing is pure anymore.*

http://deadspin.com/5893881/what-is-going-on-with-all-the-doping-in-wheelchair-curling


----------



## legalskier (Jan 30, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> http://main.aol.com/2013/01/16/donna-lange-breasts-smother-kill-boyfriend-everett-washington_n_2488747.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058?test=latestnews&ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000058
> 
> *Donna Lange, Washington Woman, Accused Of Using Her Breasts To Smother And Kill Boyfriend*



Best line: _"Other women around the world are known to have allegedly used their breasts as weapons."
_
I've always thought of them a magical talismans.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 13, 2013)

You are what you eat-
:dunce:
*

Heart Attack Grill Spokesman Dies of Heart Attack*

http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/...-190796301.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_CTBrand

_*Woman’s Coca-Cola ‘habit’ cited in death*_

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/woman-coca-cola-habit-cited-death-161323721.html


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/02/15/rhode-islanders-repeatedly-call-cops-over-12-foot-snow-penis/


----------



## legalskier (Feb 21, 2013)

*Spontaneous Combustion Suspected in Oklahoma Death*


http://www.livescience.com/27264-death-spontaneous-combustion.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

legalskier said:


> *Spontaneous Combustion Suspected in Oklahoma Death*
> 
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/27264-death-spontaneous-combustion.html


Like an X- files show.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 22, 2013)

*Viagra can make roses last longer, too*
...The scientists found that Viagra has a similar effect on plant ripening as it does on men's sexual organs, by slowing the breakdown of the same enzyme....

http://news.consumerreports.org/health/2013/02/viagra-not-just-for-humans.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

http://nyc.barstoolsports.com/random-thoughts/dennis-rodman-is-now-an-ambassador-to-north-korea/ Dennis Rodman is now an US ambassador, okay I should run for president of the US.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

Pot cannon

http://gizmodo.com/5987608/mexicali-police-deflate-smugglers-compressed+air-marijuana-cannon-scheme


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Pot cannon
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5987608/mexicali-police-deflate-smugglers-compressed+air-marijuana-cannon-scheme


No not fair.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/kerryad...nd-the-curious-case-of-kingdom-holding-stock/

And you think US financial shenanigans are weird.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.disinfo.com/2013/03/new-...ted-against-medical-marijuana-busted-for-pot/ NY republican who voted against medical marijuana is busted for pot.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.starpulse.com/news/Kevin_Blair/2013/03/18/kim_and_kourtney_kardashian_have_a_gir


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> http://www.starpulse.com/news/Kevin_Blair/2013/03/18/kim_and_kourtney_kardashian_have_a_gir



Good for them, why weird news?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2013)

Have to pee? show ID
http://www.santafenewmexican.com/news/article_accdd35e-f75b-5f89-b1aa-4523fae90cab.html


----------



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2013)

Beware of blue waffle disease-

http://www.nj.com/mercer/index.ssf/2013/04/trenton_councilwoman_falls_pre.html#incart_river_default


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2013)

Dog or ferret? :lol:
http://mashable.com/2013/04/08/ster...tories&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 16, 2013)

Meh, if an owl gets in the way just kick it:

http://fox13now.com/2013/04/08/man-kicks-owl-while-paragliding-outrage-ensues/


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2013)

Killed by a beaver.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-killed-BEAVER-tried-photo-lake-Belarus.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 17, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Killed by a beaver.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...n-killed-BEAVER-tried-photo-lake-Belarus.html



I heard that on NPR.  Bizarre.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2013)

*Man who finished Boston Marathon moments before bombing witnesses Texas explosion days later*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...1cca00-a88b-11e2-9e1c-bb0fb0c2edd9_story.html


----------



## bvibert (Apr 24, 2013)

*Drunk thief returns bike with letter of explanation, Domino's voucher*

http://now.msn.com/thief-returns-bike-with-letter-of-explanation-dominos-voucher


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.abc4.com/content/news/to...ps-alleged-mugger/XRY8tzvrrEC0Tm-EKDQzsw.cspx

I bet he's pretty good with a bo staff, too.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 24, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.abc4.com/content/news/to...ps-alleged-mugger/XRY8tzvrrEC0Tm-EKDQzsw.cspx
> 
> I bet he's pretty good with a bo staff, too.



Reminds me of _Pulp Fiction_-


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/24/nasa_penis_mars/

Ha!


----------



## octopus (Apr 25, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/04/24/nasa_penis_mars/
> 
> Ha!


awesome! they def did that on purpose


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 30, 2013)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2418344,00.asp

Weird, I suppose, in that it's weird RIM is still hanging on.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 30, 2013)

Henry split with the banana and the cash

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/04/29/nh-man-loses-life-savings-on-carnival-game/


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Henry split with the banana and the cash
> 
> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/04/29/nh-man-loses-life-savings-on-carnival-game/



What a maroon!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2418344,00.asp
> 
> Weird, I suppose, in that it's weird RIM is still hanging on.



Just barely it seems...


----------



## octopus (Apr 30, 2013)

bvibert said:


> What a maroon!


wifebeater T  , check.
crappy tattoos  , check.
earring,  check.

how this winner didn't defeat a bucket is beyond me.


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2013)

*DEEP: 200-300 gallons of urine found in Newtown home*

http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/fairfield_cty/deep-200-300-gallons-of-urine-found-in-home#.UYERCMqfzO8


----------



## ctenidae (May 1, 2013)

bvibert said:


> *DEEP: 200-300 gallons of urine found in Newtown home*
> 
> http://www.wtnh.com/dpp/news/fairfield_cty/deep-200-300-gallons-of-urine-found-in-home#.UYERCMqfzO8



Maybe he was going to make gunpowder?


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2013)

This is just awesome:

*A man tried to rob a bank after paying $500 to a wizard to make him invisible*


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2013)

*Man drank beer, smoked, cooked while in grocery*


----------



## ctenidae (May 16, 2013)

bvibert said:


> *Man drank beer, smoked, cooked while in grocery*



Seen leaving the scene of the crime:



Suspected to be a contributing factor:


----------



## gmcunni (May 30, 2013)

parents of the year award here.   

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...back-of-pickup-parents-charged-say-pa-police/


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## ctenidae (May 31, 2013)

"Occupy Wall Streeters" are wimps.


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> "Occupy Wall Streeters" are wimps.



Now _that's _a protest!


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2013)

What a douche! 

[h=1]Westboro man accused of locking Verizon tech in vault[/h]
http://www.telegram.com/article/20130806/NEWS/308069777/1116


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2013)

bvibert said:


> This is just awesome:
> 
> *A man tried to rob a bank after paying $500 to a wizard to make him invisible*



That has to be a stock photo and not the guy's real mugshot, is it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> That has to be a stock photo and not the guy's real mugshot, is it?



Probably is I guessing he was high as a kite( not cannabis) when this happened.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2013)

Nick said:


> That has to be a stock photo and not the guy's real mugshot, is it?



It better be his mug shot, otherwise this story has lost a lot of it's appeal to me! :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.amny.com/urbanite-1.8120...-has-only-4th-best-pizza-in-country-1.5859032 NY pizza only 4 th best in the country what?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.today.com/travel/air-passengers-confirmation-number-goes-viral-goner-6C10883874


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2013)

My question is how can you induce this "ailment"!?

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/19/health/gut-fermentation-syndrome/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2013)

Buy this shirt to look muscular without working out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 25, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...er-100k_n_4128563.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular 
[h=1]Man Undergoes Extensive Plastic Surgery To Look Like Justin Bieber, Spends $100,000 In 5 Years Why????[/h]


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

So in Grand Theft Auto 5 Online, you can apparently "talk" through your microphone to the fake strippers in the game. Online others hear it. This guy recorded it.


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

Scientifically Accurate Mario Bros.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2013)

http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-ne...mountain-kendall-18th-birthday-133223160.html Who cares about these people not me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-ne...mountain-kendall-18th-birthday-133223160.html Who cares about these people not me.



Scotty you seem to care enough to post about not caring ... now here is a bit of weird news that will really make you cringe:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lor-cuts-penis-CYCLES-hospital-treatment.html


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Scotty you seem to care enough to post about not caring ... now here is a bit of weird news that will really make you cringe:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lor-cuts-penis-CYCLES-hospital-treatment.html


----------



## jimk (Oct 30, 2013)

*Telemark town soaks up the winter sun for the first time*

Bizarre news:  http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/30/giant-mirrors-first-winter-sun-norway-rjukan
The Norwegian valley town of Rjukan has built three large mirrors to reflect the sun from a nearby mountaintop to their market square.  Normally, townsfolk in this far northern city of 3500 don't see "the light of day" for nearly six months each winter.  
BTW, there is an indirect ski connection.  The Norwegian resistance movement sabotaged Nazi Germany efforts to generate heavy water at the hydroelectric power station next to Rjukan during WWII.  They had big concerns the Nazi heavy water project would aid nuclear weapons development.  Kirk Douglas and Richard Harris starred in a 1965 movie about this successful operation called The Heroes of Telemark.  The film contains a lot of fun telemark skiing scenes with good guys and bad guys chasing each other around the Norwegian countryside: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Heroes_of_Telemark


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 31, 2013)

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/10/30/britney-spears-music-used-to-fight-somali-pirates/

[h=1]Britney Spears’ music used to fight Somali pirates[/h]
Britney Spears is being used as a secret weapon to fight Somali pirates.
  The singer’s hits are being blasted out by tanker crews to deter kidnap attacks, merchant navy officer Rachel Owens told Metro UK





.
  Spears’s chart-toppers “Oops! I Did It Again" and "Baby One More  Time” have proved to be the most effective at keeping the bandits at  bay, she said.
  Second Officer Owens, who works on supertankers off the east coast of  Africa, said: “Her songs were chosen by the security team because they  thought the pirates would hate them most.
  “These guys can’t stand Western culture or music, making Britney’s hits perfect.”
  The directional speakers aimed at the pirates are such that Spears' music does not bother the sailors aboard the supertankers.
  Spears, 31, is gearing up for a multimillion dollar concert run in Las Vegas, one that will apparently be pirate free.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 4, 2013)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/04/us-usa-newyork-nyu-idUSBRE9A30RP20131104

Some people shouldn't go to college.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 4, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Spears, 31, is gearing up for a multimillion dollar concert run in Las Vegas, one that will apparently be pirate free.



Yet another reason to not listen to Britney Spears.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/11/04/us-usa-newyork-nyu-idUSBRE9A30RP20131104
> 
> Some people shouldn't go to college.



That has actually happened before: http://www.ajc.com/gallery/news/national/woman-stuck-between-2-buildings-rescued/g7SR/#3025893


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 4, 2013)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/business...ut-business/AQ08svCKb7pum4vDU6mCVI/story.html

Oh No! Building 19 is going bankrupt!
In other news, Building 19 is actually still in business.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2013)

Not sure if this is "News of the Weird", or WTF, but either way:

*Are they taking the piste? Wearing goggles in tanning booth for 'fake ski tan' effect is bizarre new beauty trend*


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2013)

http://gawker.com/dozens-of-deadly-..._source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 4, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> http://gawker.com/dozens-of-deadly-..._source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow



Those spiders are no relation of mine, despite sharing a Family name.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 6, 2013)

Dumbass:

http://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw/index.ssf/2013/11/boston_marathon_bombing_victim.html


----------



## legalskier (Nov 6, 2013)

*Giant mirrors shine winter sun on dark Norwegian town*

Three remote-controlled mountaintop mirrors now reflect light on the shady valley town of Rjukan, which has never seen sunlight during winter.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105...rors-shine-winter-sun-on-dark-norwegian-town/


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 6, 2013)

Not really news, but pretty damn funny.  

http://distractify.com/fun/fails/the-29-whitest-awkward-family-photos/

Preview:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2013)

[h=1]Chinese man sues wife over ugly child – and wins $120,000[/h]http://rt.com/news/shinese-man-sues-ugly-wife-353/


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> *Chinese man sues wife over ugly child – and wins $120,000*
> 
> http://rt.com/news/shinese-man-sues-ugly-wife-353/



I saw that!  Hilarious!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 13, 2013)

White Supremacist Discovers He has Some Black in His Roots

http://www.npr.org/blogs/codeswitch...supremacist-be-14-percent-sub-saharan-african

Poetic justice?


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Dumbass:
> 
> http://www.mlive.com/news/saginaw/index.ssf/2013/11/boston_marathon_bombing_victim.html



Definitely a dumbass.... BUT sometimes I wonder about the pitchfork mob mentality of the Internet. Its one thing to be called out ad a dumbass but can you imagine becoming a lightbing rod for an entire nation?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## legalskier (Nov 18, 2013)

Secret Soviet death rays. Yetis. Aliens. Just what did slaughter nine hikers on Siberia's Death Mountain in 1959?
-Dyatlov Pass Indicent is one of the eeriest mysteries in Russian history
-Nine experienced Russian skiers died of inexplicable causes

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...berias-Death-Mountain-1959.html#ixzz2l0kRvmrI 







*Russia's Dyatlov Pass Incident, the Strangest Unsolved Mystery of the Last Century*

Story: http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/dyatlov-pass-incident-strangest-unsolved-mystery


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

Here is one.  Man hits 75mph at Killington on an intermediate slope with wet now in fog.


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Here is one.  Man hits 75mph at Killington on an intermediate slope with wet now in fog.



Since the fasted speed recorded in world cup ski racing is 96.6 MPH and average speeds of the best skiers are around 79 MPH and the average speed going through the finish line is around 47 MPH under world cup skiing conditions with no fog, I have to say "Ya right!"


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/oddnews...-gigantic-middle-finger-statue-211042567.html





his story is one that warms the blackened, icy hearts of the Odd News  team. In Bloomfield Hills, Michigan, Alan Markovitz, not satisfied with  expressing his distaste for his ex-wife in just words, has bought and  moved into a home that sits right next door to a house that’s occupied  by…his ex-wife. That’s funny enough, but as WJBK Fox 2  points out, the cherry on top of this cupcake is an almost 12-foot high  statue of a middle finger Markovitz put in his back yard, pointed  toward his former love and her new boyfriend.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.outsideonline.com/news-f...k&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebookpost


----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2013)

Apparently on Saturn's planet Titan, the gravity is so low and the atomsphere so think you could fly by flapping your arms

http://sploid.gizmodo.com/did-you-k...-titan-by-flapping-your-1470435587/@jesusdiaz


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Here is one.  Man hits 75mph at Killington on an intermediate slope with wet now in fog.



Highwaystar?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 27, 2013)

Nick said:


> Apparently on Saturn's planet Titan, the gravity is so low and the atomsphere so think you could fly by flapping your arms
> 
> http://sploid.gizmodo.com/did-you-k...-titan-by-flapping-your-1470435587/@jesusdiaz



Sounds awesome...  Road trip!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2013)

https://twitter.com/mvnair212/status/405665454141620224/photo/1


----------



## legalskier (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2013)

*Man commits suicide at mall after girlfriend insists on buying more shoes*

Wow, I guess he really didn't want any more shoes...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2013)

bvibert said:


> *Man commits suicide at mall after girlfriend insists on buying more shoes*
> 
> Wow, I guess he really didn't want any more shoes...



I think it was more then just the shoes.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2013)

Man asked to remove Clark Griswold dummy from Christmas display


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/ar...art-toilet-for-hours/52af5e8efe344406b8000498
Woman Glued To Walmart Toilet For Hours


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/ar...art-toilet-for-hours/52af5e8efe344406b8000498
> Woman Glued To Walmart Toilet For Hours



Congrats on having the 666th reply btw:lol:

I find kind of ironic I got an ad for wal-mart before the clip played, but anyways, what the hell is wrong with people? I think they should glue the perpetrator to a toilet seat and see how they like it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Congrats on having the 666th reply btw:lol:
> 
> I find kind of ironic I got an ad for wal-mart before the clip played, but anyways, what the hell is wrong with people? I think they should glue the perpetrator to a toilet seat and see how they like it.


Wow fun crazy stories only at wakkuy world.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 2, 2014)

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...key-meat-in-china-after-tests-reveal-fox?lite

Not surprising- WalMart issues meat recall
Odd- because it's not actually donkey meat
WTF- In fact, it's fox.
World view turned upside down- WalMart has a reputation for quality in the Chinese food market.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...key-meat-in-china-after-tests-reveal-fox?lite
> 
> Not surprising- WalMart issues meat recall
> Odd- because it's not actually donkey meat
> ...



Wow


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2014)

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/kim-jong-un-uncle-dogs

Not just weird, but sick.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/kim-jong-un-uncle-dogs
> 
> Not just weird, but sick.



That's beyond sick


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 7, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/kim-jong-un-uncle-dogs
> 
> Not just weird, but sick.



Looks like the story may have originated on a Chinese satire website. Still, telling that no one finds it to be quite unbelievable. It'll certainly go into the general NK mythos. Good thing Dennis Rodman and the Dream Team are going to sort everything out for us.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/07/world/asia/north-korea-dennis-rodman/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2014)

Make sure you check the weather first if you're going to escape from prison http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-kentucky-inmate-cold-20140107,0,1439596.story

Or have a good coat


----------



## bvibert (Jan 8, 2014)

*Search Is On For Banana Bandit*

Police are looking a driver who they said broke into a convenience store by ramming it with a station wagon and stole a banana [more]


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 10, 2014)

http://news.msn.com/crime-justice/man-charged-with-atomic-wedgie-murder-of-stepfather?ocid=ansnews11

Boxers or Breifs?


----------



## legalskier (Jan 22, 2014)

"SQUAIDS"

http://urbanlegends.about.com/b/2014/01/15/internet-prank-causes-squaids-panic-in-nj-township.htm

http://www.ochd.org/Press-Releases/Press-Releases/92/month--201401/vobid--3092/


----------



## bvibert (Jan 27, 2014)

legalskier said:


> "SQUAIDS"
> 
> http://urbanlegends.about.com/b/2014/01/15/internet-prank-causes-squaids-panic-in-nj-township.htm
> 
> http://www.ochd.org/Press-Releases/Press-Releases/92/month--201401/vobid--3092/



:lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 28, 2014)

http://www.hngn.com/articles/23090/...urno-stephen-glass-s-application-practice.htm

Morally unfit to be a lawyer- that's harsh.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2014)

*College's man-in-undies sculpture causes stir
*
http://news.msn.com/offbeat/colleges-man-in-undies-sculpture-causes-stir


----------



## legalskier (Feb 14, 2014)

[h=1]40-Foot Sinkhole Swallows 8 Rare Corvettes[/h]http://www.wired.com/autopia/2014/02/corvette-sink-hole/


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2014)

*Woman cuts off a tattoo of her cheating ex-boyfriend's name with a scalpel and POSTS the skin to him after he told her he was emigrating to Alaska but instead moved in with another woman*


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2014)

bvibert said:


> *Woman cuts off a tattoo of her cheating ex-boyfriend's name with a scalpel and POSTS the skin to him after he told her he was emigrating to Alaska but instead moved in with another woman*



Put her in the insane girlfriend column.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 14, 2014)

bvibert said:


> *Woman cuts off a tattoo of her cheating ex-boyfriend's name with a scalpel and POSTS the skin to him after he told her he was emigrating to Alaska but instead moved in with another woman*




I.....I.....clicked on the pic  uke:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.nhregister.com/general-news/20140224/mcdonalds-considers-extending-breakfast-hours

Hundreds of comedians left searching for new material, YouTube unsure what to do with new bandwidth after uploads of drive-through rage plummets.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2014)

bvibert said:


> *Woman cuts off a tattoo of her cheating ex-boyfriend's name with a scalpel and POSTS the skin to him after he told her he was emigrating to Alaska but instead moved in with another woman*



There is just so much win in that article. From the woman, to the guy's name, to the tattoo itself, to the story (Alaska! Really!), to the packaging. It's all awesome. He even stayed in his hometown.

_She explains, 'Posting the tattoo to Chopper sent a clear message. Now he knows never to mess with me again.' _

I think he had already decided that course of action was advisable. Nice of her to confirm it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> There is just so much win in that article. From the woman, to the guy's name, to the tattoo itself, to the story (Alaska! Really!), to the packaging. It's all awesome. He even stayed in his hometown.
> 
> _She explains, 'Posting the tattoo to Chopper sent a clear message. Now he knows never to mess with me again.' _
> 
> I think he had already decided that course of action was advisable. Nice of her to confirm it.



Agreed, that story was a slam dunk all the way around!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2014)

*22-Pound Cat Holds Family Hostage (911 Call)*

This is awesome....

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...eriously-angry-fat-cat-pens-family-in-bedroom


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 11, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> This is awesome....
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...eriously-angry-fat-cat-pens-family-in-bedroom



I saw that. At first, I was encouraged at how calm and reasonable he seemed on the phone, and the operator's professionalism. 

And then I realized this guy has a child. And can't figure out what to do about a house cat. His own house cat. 
Comforter, cat, vet, phenobarbitol. All done.

I don't hold out much hope for his Dad-skilz.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 27, 2014)

*'Fargo Man Arrested For Clearing Snow With Flamethrower*
...Fox stated that he was simply “fed up with battling the elements” and  that he did not possess the willpower necessary to move “four billion  tons of white bull shit.”....'

http://fmobserver.com/fargo-man-arrested-for-clearing-snow-with-flamethrower/


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 28, 2014)

legalskier said:


> *'Fargo Man Arrested For Clearing Snow With Flamethrower*
> ...Fox stated that he was simply “fed up with battling the elements” and that he did not possess the willpower necessary to move “four billion tons of white bull shit.”....'
> 
> http://fmobserver.com/fargo-man-arrested-for-clearing-snow-with-flamethrower/



That guy is awesome. And kudos tot eh article for colorful language.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> That guy is awesome. And kudos tot eh article for colorful language.



Indeed!  They should have left the poor guy alone!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.statecolumn.com/2014/04/signing-obamacare-phone-sex-hotline/

There's some irony there.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.statecolumn.com/2014/04/signing-obamacare-phone-sex-hotline/
> 
> There's some irony there.



How could they hear the recording?


----------



## jimk (Apr 4, 2014)

Not sure if this is news, but it sure is weird.  Check out the crazy get-ups thousands of Rugby fans don for a three-day Hong Kong tourney:  http://avaxnews.net/fact/Fans_on_the_Hong_Kong_Sevens_Rugby_Tournament.html
For example...


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2014)

Hilarious customer reviews-

http://www.amazon.com/Quirky-Eggmin...d-Tray/dp/B00GN92KQ4/ref=sr_1_1?tag=ohmy0c-20


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 7, 2014)

legalskier said:


> Hilarious customer reviews-
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Quirky-Eggmin...d-Tray/dp/B00GN92KQ4/ref=sr_1_1?tag=ohmy0c-20



That's up there with Rachel Ray's Late Night Bacon.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 17, 2014)

*"Portland will dump 38 million gallons of water from reservoir that teen peed in
*Portland is draining 38 millions of gallons of treated water from a reservoir because a 19-year-old man drained himself into it. 
Although the man's urine doesn't pose a health risk — animals routinely pee in the reservoirs, after all — a water department spokesman said the city doesn't want to deliver deliberately tainted material....."

http://theweek.com/article/index/26...ons-of-water-from-reservoir-that-teen-peed-in


----------



## dlague (Apr 17, 2014)

legalskier said:


> *"Portland will dump 38 million gallons of water from reservoir that teen peed in
> *Portland is draining 38 millions of gallons of treated water from a reservoir because a 19-year-old man drained himself into it.
> Although the man's urine doesn't pose a health risk — animals routinely pee in the reservoirs, after all — a water department spokesman said the city doesn't want to deliver deliberately tainted material....."
> 
> http://theweek.com/article/index/26...ons-of-water-from-reservoir-that-teen-peed-in



Parts per millions would be non detectable!  What about environmental stuff like pollen fogs animals that die in it etc.


----------



## jimk (Apr 18, 2014)

Check out the haircut on this hardcore San Antonio Spurs fan (short video at link):  http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2033935-san-antonio-fan-gets-wild-mount-spursmore-haircut
Very good player likenesses by the way.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 26, 2014)

*:blink:

 Footage Shows Ghostly Figure Sweep Across Soccer Stadium (VIDEO)*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/23/ghost-soccer-stadium_n_5201195.html


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2014)

Seriously??

 Drop the Pop? Library Gets Request to Ban Dr. Seuss Book


----------



## legalskier (May 1, 2014)

[h=1]'Wake up baby': Man HACKS into 10-month-old's baby monitor to watch sleeping infant[/h]
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/man-hacks-10-month-olds-baby-monitor-3468827#ixzz30WOxPTLm 

​


----------



## legalskier (May 3, 2014)

*Texas man plunges to his death following wife’s refusal to engage in four-way sex*

www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/05/03/texa...wing-wifes-refusal-to-engage-in-four-way-sex/


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 16, 2014)

I guess McDonalds is selling weed burgers now?


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/05/13/marijuana-burgers-iowa-couple/9059267/


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2014)

^ Even Mary Jane cant make me eat one of those burgers.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2014)

This is just awesome

*22 Rescuers Free Student Trapped in Vagina Sculpture*


----------



## Cannonball (Jun 23, 2014)

bvibert said:


> This is just awesome
> 
> *22 Rescuers Free Student Trapped in Vagina Sculpture*
> 
> View attachment 12857



How exactly does one report on this without providing such details as:  did he get pulled out in time?  What lubrication did they use?  Did he call the next day?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 23, 2014)

Only an American would get stuck in a vagina sculpture.
Probably only Germany would have a vagina sculpture.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> How exactly does one report on this without providing such details as:  did he get pulled out in time?  What lubrication did they use?  Did he call the next day?


Yes, the details are lacking.  I like this quote from Mashable's coverage "_Guzman said that the fire department was "not really amused."_"

*It's a Boy! Student Rescued From Vagina Sculpture in Germany*


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Only an American would get stuck in a vagina sculpture.
> Probably only Germany would have a vagina sculpture.



That's what makes this country great! :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...os-kim-jongun-assassination-film-9562426.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 25, 2014)

More sperm related news

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sperm-extractor-donors-play-videos-help.html







[h=1]Chinese hospitals introduce hands-free automatic 'sperm extractor' for donors (that even play videos to 'help')[/h]
​


----------



## bigbog (Jun 25, 2014)

Spending $$$ making a film about Jong Un.....talk about disturbed Hollywood morons, not to mention the morons who gave em' the $$$.


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> How exactly does one report on this without providing such details as:  did he get pulled out in time?  What lubrication did they use?  Did he call the next day?




Stone dry?


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2014)

Apparentyl the Museum of Sex has a bouncy house made of .... 

http://dangerousminds.net/comments/the_museum_of_sexs_bodacious_boobies_bouncy_castle


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 27, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> More sperm related news
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sperm-extractor-donors-play-videos-help.html
> 
> ...


Like there aren't enough Chinese already ...they need to make more?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2014/07/03/psychedelic-drugs-put-your-brain-in-a-waking-dream-study-finds/

*Psychedelic mushrooms put your brain in a “waking dream,” study finds*


----------



## legalskier (Jul 17, 2014)

*Former dictator Noriega sues video game for accurate portrayal of his atrocities*

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/07/...ame-for-accurate-portrayal-of-his-atrocities/


----------



## legalskier (Jul 17, 2014)

Nick said:


> Apparentyl the Museum of Sex has a bouncy house made of ....
> 
> http://dangerousminds.net/comments/the_museum_of_sexs_bodacious_boobies_bouncy_castle



Valuable off season conditioning?


----------



## legalskier (Jul 26, 2014)

[h=1]Man checks into hospital for bleeding, stomach pain and finds out he’s on his period[/h]
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/07/...stomach-pain-and-finds-out-hes-on-his-period/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 28, 2014)

Well not that wierd, but Mass has the highest rate of cat ownership

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...e-the-union/p2CEoZ52oIhXMH3lLNHPfJ/story.html


----------



## dlague (Jul 28, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Well not that wierd, but Mass has the highest rate of cat ownership
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...e-the-union/p2CEoZ52oIhXMH3lLNHPfJ/story.html



Kinda weird


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 30, 2014)

Reminder from the Massachusetts State Police: secure your hardware before driving:







That's all.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Reminder from the Massachusetts State Police: secure your hardware before driving:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That'll teach them to cut me off!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.necn.com/news/national-i...ll-Roommate-Chips-Ahoy-Cookies-269839071.html

[h=1]llinois Man Accused of Trying to Kill Roommate Over Chips Ahoy Cookies[/h]
Maybe it was extreme munchies lol


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.wjla.com/articles/2014/0...r-long-lost-brother-on-radio-show-105958.html

Turns out this married couple are long lost siblings!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 20, 2014)

[h=1]Would You Have Sex With a Robot? The Age of the Sexbot Is Fast Approaching[/h]  http://www.alternet.org/sex-amp-rel...088550.Xc28EM&rd=1&src=newsletter1015967&t=11


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 11, 2014)

This just sounds bizarre....

http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/11/showbiz/tv/bill-cosby-rape-allegations/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2014)

A naked man fell through the ceiling of a women’s bathroom at‪#‎LoganAirport‬ yesterday, then ran out of the restroom and viciously assaulted an elderly man while he was still in the buff and bleeding, before being arrested. http://j.wtnh.com/dcvhe


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> A naked man fell through the ceiling of a women’s bathroom at‪#‎LoganAirport‬ yesterday, then ran out of the restroom and viciously assaulted an elderly man while he was still in the buff and bleeding, before being arrested. http://j.wtnh.com/dcvhe



I'm sure there's a logical explanation for all of that...


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 24, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I'm sure there's a logical explanation for all of that...



Does he know the one about the naked blond with a salami under one arm and a poodle under the other?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I'm sure there's a logical explanation for all of that...



yes - he was cleaning air ducts and it was hot so he took off his cloths to cool off. upon accidentally falling through the ceiling he immediately exited the restroom and an old guy pointed to the guy's exposed groin and started laughing, saying something about never seeing one so small before.  which enraged the air duct cleaning man to the point of choking the old dude with his own walking cane.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> yes - he was cleaning air ducts and it was hot so he took off his cloths to cool off. upon accidentally falling through the ceiling he immediately exited the restroom and an old guy pointed to the guy's exposed groin and started laughing, saying something about never seeing one so small before.  which enraged the air duct cleaning man to the point of choking the old dude with his own walking cane.



Yeah, something like that!

And I'm sure none of it was his fault!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, something like that!
> 
> And I'm sure none of it was his fault!



society is to blame, no doubt.


----------



## Nick (Dec 12, 2014)

35% of adults in Britain sleep with a teddy bear. 

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2012/02...sh-adults-sleep-with-bear/UPI-49791329806031/



> Twenty-five percent of male respondents reported they take their teddy bear with them when going away on business. Many said the bear reminds them of home and a cuddle helps them to nod off.Fifty-one percent of British adults said they still have a teddy bear from their childhood and the average teddy in Britain was 27 years old, the survey said.
> One-in-10 single men surveyed in England admitted they hide their teddy bear when their girlfriend stayed over, while 14 percent of married men reported they hide their teddy bear when any family and friends came to visit.
> Fifteen percent of men versus 10 percent of women reported they treat their teddy as their best friend and will share their intimate secrets with their bear.
> Twenty-six percent of male respondents stated it was quite acceptable to have a bear regardless of your age.
> ...


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 12, 2014)

In crazy news, over 2 full days, there was only 1 new post in the Miscellaneous Discussions Forum!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 13, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> society is to blame, no doubt.



With third-shift, duct manufacturing errors via systems hacked by ISIS......


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2014)

http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/12...ged-train-fare-is-barred-from-financial-jobs/

On one hand, ludicrous punishment for a miniscule crime, on the other, good for the FCA, because if he's willing to do this, what else would he do, or has he done that didn't get caught?

If ethics matter, then ethics matter, right?


----------



## Abubob (Dec 15, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/12...ged-train-fare-is-barred-from-financial-jobs/
> 
> On one hand, ludicrous punishment for a miniscule crime, on the other, good for the FCA, because if he's willing to do this, what else would he do, or has he done that didn't get caught?
> 
> If ethics matter, then ethics matter, right?


"If you are faithful in little things, you will be faithful in large ones. But if you are dishonest in little things, you won't be honest with greater responsibilities. - Luke 16:10


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 15, 2014)

Abubob said:


> "If you are faithful in little things, you will be faithful in large ones. But if you are dishonest in little things, you won't be honest with greater responsibilities. - Luke 16:10



That book's got some good advice, that's for sure.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 17, 2014)

*The &quot;News of the Weird&quot; Thread*

Guy trades in his business truck bearing his name and number, which somehow ends up in Syria with terrorists. WTF!!?

http://blog.caranddriver.com/texas-plumbers-truck-traded-in-ends-up-in-syria-with-terrorists/


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 17, 2014)

FTFA: Remember: Get your business’s identifying info off your vehicles before sending them to auction. Especially if those vehicles are capable of lugging a homebrew anti-aircraft rifle.

Classic. I like the comment about the truck being from Texas, so wondering if the machine gun was stock.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 24, 2014)

The level of priority=time spent in each segment(AnimalPlanet's North Woods Law)....was astounding a few days/nights ago....
Not a regular of the show...but happenned to watch the other day/night as one of the shows dealt with the woman lost on the AT around Spaulding Mtn/Sugarloaf..or to the south.  One of the shows, either previous to, or after....spent ~10min dedicated to an illegally owned *Burmese Python*:-o and an *Alligator*:-o..yet dedicated around 30min+ on Maine wardens observing and busting a bunch of guys for *passing around & smoking a single joint while shooting ducks*.  
I'm in no way sanctioning smoking pot while handling firearms.....but to give that an extended priority over coverage of the mentally challenged who bring pythons and alligators into the state and most likely dump them outside...to avoid arrest, to crawl around in Maine's woods, grasslands and waters....._*Bizarre.
*_I guess I missed this when originally filmed back in the spring/summer/fall, and it was in the southern portion of the state...but nonetheless... but when you've spent so much time in the woodlands and hiked so many miles around Maine, with it's location of relative temperature invulnerability...and then you watch this....  They probably slapped their hands and sent them to ..meh'...Good Behavior. 
 I didn't catch the sentencing...but like _hanging_ would not be beyond my opinion..lol.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 16, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/lazard-intern-quits-to-pursue-porn-2015-1

2nd paragraph is a keeper. Of course, the Twitter comment is good, too. Hell, the whole article is full of win.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2015)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/lazard-intern-quits-to-pursue-porn-2015-1
> 
> 2nd paragraph is a keeper. Of course, the Twitter comment is good, too. Hell, the whole article is full of win.



You can get fired for that?  Crap...


----------



## legalskier (Jan 31, 2015)

*Girlfriend falls to her death after jumping up in excitement as her boyfriend proposed to her on top of a cliff*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...riend-proposed-cliff-Ibiza.html#ixzz3QRJaRagR


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2015)

man's best friend . . .

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...HUA-jailed-wife-spots-abusing-family-pet.html


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2015)

*
Owner of Brooklyn Maraschino Cherry company kills himself after police find huge marijuana-growing operation: sources*


http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...-kills-drug-operation-found-article-1.2127732


----------



## bigbog (Feb 25, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Guy trades in his business truck bearing his name and number, which somehow ends up in Syria with terrorists. WTF!!?
> 
> http://blog.caranddriver.com/texas-plumbers-truck-traded-in-ends-up-in-syria-with-terrorists/



Are you kidding skiNEwhere?  ...Not much of the YouTube army is legitimately purchased..  Stolen stuff from all around the globe.
A lot of the ISIS campaign is to legitimize the previous & Pentagon-based Iraqi strategy. 
 Constant Conflict = good for business for defense contractors...


----------



## legalskier (Feb 25, 2015)

*Scientists Demand Investigation After More Mysterious Holes Appear In Siberia*

http://www.iflscience.com/environme...scovery-several-new-mysterious-craters-russia


----------



## legalskier (Mar 4, 2015)

*First full body transplant is two years away, surgeon claims*
Doctor plans to *graft a living person’s head on to a donor body* using procedures he believes will soon be ready

http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/25/first-full-body-transplant-two-years-away-surgeon-claim


_"It's alive!...It's ALIVE!!"_


----------



## bvibert (Mar 5, 2015)

legalskier said:


> *First full body transplant is two years away, surgeon claims*
> Doctor plans to *graft a living person’s head on to a donor body* using procedures he believes will soon be ready
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/25/first-full-body-transplant-two-years-away-surgeon-claim
> ...



That just doesn't sound like a good idea...


----------



## legalskier (Mar 28, 2015)

*
In tragic twist, fire extinguisher factory burns down*


http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/national/tragic-twist-fire-extinguisher-factory-burns-down/nkckb/


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 28, 2015)

bvibert said:


> That just doesn't sound like a good idea...



Haha 1971 Movie , bringing  the races together


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.pennlive.com/nation-world/2015/03/man_dies_in_cemetery_when_head.html


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...sMziFBp4zS5qyMzeBUXxM/story.html#skip-target1


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...sMziFBp4zS5qyMzeBUXxM/story.html#skip-target1



Doesn't seem weird to me.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 10, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Doesn't seem weird to me.



I guess you do all your landscaping with animals then


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I guess you do all your landscaping with animals then



My point is it shouldn't be weird. It's economical, practical, and green.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 10, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> My point is it shouldn't be weird. It's economical, practical, and green.


Also quite common.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 10, 2015)

Yup, it's almost summer


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 10, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yup, it's almost summer



Indeed - I just had a pair of ducks and a Burmese python offer to clean the pool.  I'm saving my money for a monkey butler:


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 10, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Indeed - I just had a pair of ducks and a Burmese python offer to clean the pool.  I'm saving my money for a monkey butler:



Wouldn't it be creepy if one on the Monkeys name was Ceaser


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Doesn't seem weird to me.



Seems pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 11, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Wouldn't it be creepy if one on the Monkeys name was Ceaser



Creepy or best thing ever!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sea-lions-sinks-swamped-giant-cargo-ship.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 5, 2015)

http://fox13now.com/2015/07/04/blan...animals-in-texas-moments-before-fatal-attack/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> http://fox13now.com/2015/07/04/blan...animals-in-texas-moments-before-fatal-attack/



Darwin's been active lately.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 13, 2015)

i guess this is news....

nice parking laws in NH

http://mashable.com/2015/07/13/euge...parking-ticket/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 13, 2015)

Um ...
http://www.local21news.com/news/fea...have-sex-with-horse-161742.shtml#.VaR3d3gir8s

There are no horses in Pennsylvania?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 13, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Um ...
> 
> There are no horses in Pennsylvania?



You have truly found the most important part of the story. The singular question to behold.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.brobible.com/life/article/butt-implants-explosion-boston-gym-squats/

(This might be a hoax)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 15, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Um ...
> http://www.local21news.com/news/fea...have-sex-with-horse-161742.shtml#.VaR3d3gir8s
> 
> There are no horses in Pennsylvania?



A Blucher relative?


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 16, 2015)

Could be in what are you drinking thread too

http://www.mcall.com/news/nationwor...an-in-barn-with-pigs-0715-20150715-story.html


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> http://www.brobible.com/life/article/butt-implants-explosion-boston-gym-squats/
> 
> (This might be a hoax)



At the very least, it was an excuse to put that first picture and the jiggly GIFs together. Not that that's a bad thing, mind  you...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 16, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Could be in what are you drinking thread too
> 
> http://www.mcall.com/news/nationwor...an-in-barn-with-pigs-0715-20150715-story.html



Maybe he's friends with Michael Crawford, the horse guy.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 17, 2015)

Things got out of hand. He got in over his head.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...oma-man-pleads-guilty-in-atomic-wedgie-death/


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 17, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Things got out of hand. He got in over his head.


----------



## jimk (Jul 19, 2015)

Hawaii hit by July snowstorm:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/hawaii-summer-snow-storm_55a973dde4b065dfe89e737f?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 20, 2015)

jimk said:


> Hawaii hit by July snowstorm:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/hawaii-summer-snow-storm_55a973dde4b065dfe89e737f?
> 
> View attachment 17205



Woa. This belongs in the "news of the awesome" thread


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2015)

http://crazed.com/wyoming-man-eyeballs-in-cavity/


----------



## bvibert (Jul 27, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> http://crazed.com/wyoming-man-eyeballs-in-cavity/



He must really like those eyeballs!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 29, 2015)

http://q13fox.com/2015/07/27/washington-man-arrested-after-bizarre-standoff-involving-banjo/


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> http://q13fox.com/2015/07/27/washington-man-arrested-after-bizarre-standoff-involving-banjo/



I'm thinking that dude might have some issues...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 4, 2015)

http://fox13now.com/2015/09/04/man-rescues-ribs-from-burning-apartment/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 11, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> http://fox13now.com/2015/09/04/man-rescues-ribs-from-burning-apartment/
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Guy's got his priorities straight.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 11, 2015)

Another odd story from Utah.....someone has some naughty humor.  

http://fox13now.com/2015/09/11/whic...stds-colleges-tested-in-dwr-quagga-bowl-2015/


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 23, 2015)

http://now8news.com/jimmy-dean-sausage-in-walmart-bathroom/


----------



## bigbog (Oct 23, 2015)

Mauna Kea towers over the rest of Hawaii, like Mt. Washington towers over the elevation of most of Maine....


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> http://now8news.com/jimmy-dean-sausage-in-walmart-bathroom/



“haunt his dreams forever.”.........I wish I wouldn't have read this while eating lunch!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 23, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> “haunt his dreams forever.”.........I wish I wouldn't have read this while eating lunch!


She was filming a porn movie!!!!!!  She is in a lot of them!!!!:razz::-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 5, 2015)

Kangaroo farts not as environmentally friendly as previously thought

Well, that pretty well sums that up.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 2, 2016)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...eturn-Heathrow-Airport-foul-odour-toilet.html

Is sensory assault the newest form of terrorism?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2016)

http://mashable.com/2016/02/04/woman-lifting-vagina/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#rokqg87tOgqw


----------



## Puck it (Feb 5, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> http://mashable.com/2016/02/04/woman-lifting-vagina/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#rokqg87tOgqw


I saw that on Daily Mail the other day and could believe it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> http://mashable.com/2016/02/04/woman-lifting-vagina/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#rokqg87togqw



w. T. F.?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 5, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> http://mashable.com/2016/02/04/woman-lifting-vagina/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link#rokqg87tOgqw



I like the idea- at least, the interesting impacts of the results. Potentially. She does have a very nice body.

I've ben in this alleyway, but she, obviously, was not there.
https://www.instagram.com/p/5hhCzUSeJ3/?taken-by=kimanami


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 8, 2016)

http://www.wptv.com/news/region-c-palm-beach-county/loxahatchee-acreage/man-accused-of-tossing-gator-into-wendys-drive-thru-window?autoplay=true


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> http://www.wptv.com/news/region-c-palm-beach-county/loxahatchee-acreage/man-accused-of-tossing-gator-into-wendys-drive-thru-window?autoplay=true



That's awesome.   Florida at it's best!


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 9, 2016)

Had they run out of meat?  I might understand if they had run out of meat.  Happened to me once.  I didn't get angry or throw anything at the cashier however.  I just had to settle for the chicken fingers.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 9, 2016)

There's so much win in that story- tossing an alligator through a window is bad ass enough. Grabbing it out of the bed of your truck is even cooler. Stopping by the side of the road to get one is super cool. Having alligators next to the road to pick up is just beyond awesome. 

In the rankings of cool things to have on a rap sheet, "unlawful possession and transportation of an alligator" is near the top. I like that part of his bail is to "avoid possessing any weapons."


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2016)

France: http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/02/watch-the-weirdest-thing-in-skiing-just-came-out-of-france


----------



## Puck it (Feb 10, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> France: http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/02/watch-the-weirdest-thing-in-skiing-just-came-out-of-france


Looks like the same thing as the roller blade suit.


----------



## dlague (Feb 11, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> France: http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/02/watch-the-weirdest-thing-in-skiing-just-came-out-of-france



That will bring ski ballet to a new level!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 12, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> France: http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/02/watch-the-weirdest-thing-in-skiing-just-came-out-of-france



It would be bad ass if it weren't so...French.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> France: http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/02/watch-the-weirdest-thing-in-skiing-just-came-out-of-france



How well does it work off piste?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2016)

In case any of you are wondering.....

http://fox13now.com/2016/03/14/richard-simmons-responds-to-report-on-his-disappearance/


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 14, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> In case any of you are wondering.....
> 
> http://fox13now.com/2016/03/14/richard-simmons-responds-to-report-on-his-disappearance/



Well, that's a load off my mind. I mean, I haven't thought of him in years. It's good to know that I can continue not being concerned for his welfare. Thank you so much, TB, for lifting the weight I hadn't even noticed was there. It's a great load off my shoulders, or would be, if it had been a great load.

Anyway, you're a great person, and I appreciate all you've done for me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 28, 2016)

http://www.q1043.com/articles/local-news-465659/more-than-100-gang-members-arrested-14648404/

Weird gangs in the Bronx NYc who would had ever thought they be their .

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodCore (May 16, 2016)

http://www.wfsb.com/story/31984967/father-upset-with-daughters-t-shirt-sacrifices-family-dog-in-smoker


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2016)

woodcore said:


> http://www.wfsb.com/story/31984967/father-upset-with-daughters-t-shirt-sacrifices-family-dog-in-smoker



w.t.f.?


----------



## Puck it (May 17, 2016)

bvibert said:


> w.t.f.?


Korean BBQ would make sense!!!


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Korean BBQ would make sense!!!



I wonder how much work his BBQ business is going to get after this?


----------



## Not Sure (May 17, 2016)

bvibert said:


> I wonder how much work his BBQ business is going to get after this?



Lucky for her brother they had a dog!


----------



## ctenidae (May 17, 2016)

"The court paperwork adds that Thompson stated his readings in the Bible required a male sacrifice in this situation and that it wasn't going to be him or his firstborn son. So, the paperwork says, he chose the family dog."

Well, that's good, I guess.


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Lucky for her brother they had a dog!



The world might have been better off if he threw himself into the BBQ instead.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Jun 19, 2016)

http://www.theamericanmirror.com/activists-plot-worlds-largest-fart-hillarys-acceptance-speech/


----------



## tree_skier (Jun 22, 2016)

Manatees must have vision problems


steamboat1 said:


>


----------



## drjeff (Jun 23, 2016)

http://www.businessinsider.com/parents-are-using-aircraft-to-pull-out-their-kids-baby-teeth-2016-6

The link to this article popped up on the daily morning update I get from the American Dental Association today!

I'm just waiting, since I'm pretty sure it's just a matter of time until I see the unintended side effects from an attempt gone wrong, until someone walks into my office with their 6 or 7yr old crying and a bunch of blood coming out of their mouth!!


----------



## jimk (Jun 25, 2016)

drjeff said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/parents-are-using-aircraft-to-pull-out-their-kids-baby-teeth-2016-6
> 
> The link to this article popped up on the daily morning update I get from the American Dental Association today!
> 
> I'm just waiting, since I'm pretty sure it's just a matter of time until I see the unintended side effects from an attempt gone wrong, until someone walks into my office with their 6 or 7yr old crying and a bunch of blood coming out of their mouth!!



Some of those small rotary wing UAVs have been known to decapitate people, that young fellow could lose more than his tooth.:uzi:

My wife and I bought a large portion of "irish roll butter" from an Amish store today near Madison, VA and that triggered a discussion about something weird in the news recently, 2000 year old Irish Bog Butter:





Apparently, it is still edible, although more like very funky cheese.  You New Englanders know about cranberry bogs, but bogs are a bit exotic for someone like myself from the south and are sort of like sub-Arctic swamps.  Things that get discovered in them after being lost for a long time (like butter or corpses) tend to stay very well preserved due to the cool temps, low oxygen and high acid environment:  http://www.foxnews.com/science/2016...ible-chunk-butter-unearthed-in-irish-bog.html


----------



## jimk (Jun 30, 2016)

Unfortunately, more tragic than weird.  A grizzly bear killed a mountain biker in MT yesterday.  The victim was law enforcement officer for US Forest Service.  I wonder if he had a weapon or repellent spray of any kind?
Link to story:  http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/06/30/sheriff-grizzly-kills-person-near-glacier-national-park.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 6, 2016)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...-at-eldora-does-not-belong-to-missing-employe

evered Foot Found At Eldora Does Not Belong To Missing Employee
635
SHARES
 This is skiing related  to but figured it was better in this thread scary stuff.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 6, 2016)

jimk said:


> Unfortunately, more tragic than weird.  A grizzly bear killed a mountain biker in MT yesterday.  The victim was law enforcement officer for US Forest Service.  I wonder if he had a weapon or repellent spray of any kind?
> Link to story:  http://www.foxnews.com/us/2016/06/30/sheriff-grizzly-kills-person-near-glacier-national-park.html



Saw this..what these a-holes, on their bikes..did was they totally blew-off the consequences of sneeking up on a bear, by not making enough noise to make the bear aware...so now they're gonna hunt the bear down are shoot it.   _MAJOR_ fail on the officer's part.  Recreational behavior in bear country 101...


----------



## dlague (Jul 6, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Saw this..what these a-holes, on their bikes..did was they totally blew-off the consequences of sneeking up on a bear, by not making enough noise to make the bear aware...so now they're gonna hunt the bear down are shoot it.   _MAJOR_ fail on the officer's part.  Recreational behavior in bear country 101...



I love how we have decided that an animal must die for doing something it instinctively does - kill!  We are killing Gorillas held in captivity because some parent lost track of their kid, we kill mountain lions that attack people, alligators that attacked a kid now a bear is being hunted!  Where does it stop?  These are wild animals, this is what they do!  I think we need to start having training programs for the wild in order for them to get in line with humans.


----------



## crank (Jul 7, 2016)

I think I read that they called off the hunt.  Not surprising a bear would react violently when hit by a mountain biker.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 8, 2016)

I think I've told this story here before, so stop reading if I did. When I was working a bird research project in Arizona (Apache Sitgreaves NF) last century, a couple of us were talking to a Ranger about local bears, most of whom were well known, personally, to the Rangers. One, in particular, is a known asshole (he charged me twice, the bastard). Anyway, he told us about a guy they had working with them for a while who was a bear specialist, specifically at capturing "nuisance" bears and relocating them. He had a phenomenal success rate, and actually transferred around, and was called in for cases. Unfortunately, the local PETA patrol found out what his methods were, and put an end to his success. Basically, he would capture the bear, take it out into the woods where they were relocating it, tie it to a tree, and beat the snot out of it. Not to cause damage, nothing lasting or anything, but enough to re-instill a healthy fear of humans in the bear. Because that's what causes a nuisance bear to be a nuisance- people leave food, garbage, whatever out, bears find it, like the snacks, and decide these squishy pink things aren't so bad, and forget they're supposed to be scared of us. 

Since the guy got canned for being inhumane, now they just shoot the bears. Because that's better.


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 8, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> I think I've told this story here before, so stop reading if I did. When I was working a bird research project in Arizona (Apache Sitgreaves NF) last century, a couple of us were talking to a Ranger about local bears, most of whom were well known, personally, to the Rangers. One, in particular, is a known asshole (he charged me twice, the bastard). Anyway, he told us about a guy they had working with them for a while who was a bear specialist, specifically at capturing "nuisance" bears and relocating them. He had a phenomenal success rate, and actually transferred around, and was called in for cases. Unfortunately, the local PETA patrol found out what his methods were, and put an end to his success. Basically, he would capture the bear, take it out into the woods where they were relocating it, tie it to a tree, and beat the snot out of it. Not to cause damage, nothing lasting or anything, but enough to re-instill a healthy fear of humans in the bear. Because that's what causes a nuisance bear to be a nuisance- people leave food, garbage, whatever out, bears find it, like the snacks, and decide these squishy pink things aren't so bad, and forget they're supposed to be scared of us.
> 
> Since the guy got canned for being inhumane, now they just shoot the bears. Because that's better.




Spare the rod, spoil the Ursidae.

This falls under, "No good deed goes unpunished!"


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 8, 2016)

*medical-mystery-of-the-best-kind-*

a-medical-mystery-of-the-best-kind-major-diseases-are-in-decline

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/u...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


----------



## jimk (Jul 10, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> a-medical-mystery-of-the-best-kind-major-diseases-are-in-decline
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/u...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well



Thanks.  That was an interesting read.  My guess for the biggest reason is a reduction in smoking by the general population, but who knows?  I feel kind of sad when I see a smoker under the age of 30 at this point in time.  They are truly dinosaurs driving themselves to extinction.  
Of course, I recently read the phrase _soda is the new cigarettes_ with a cringe.  I've never smoked, but I've downed a lot of soda in the last 60 years.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 18, 2016)

*Man arrested after trying to have sex with a van*

WITH.. not in

http://wtnh.com/2016/08/18/man-arrested-after-trying-to-have-sex-with-a-van/


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2016)

http://thatviralfeed.net/u7041p5880...ttempting-to-have-sex-with-an-alligator/83206 so I guess that person get laid before death was probably not worth that. What is wrong with people these days.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 6, 2016)

https://weather.com/science/news/solar-plants-birds-20140818

I like to joke about Solar Panels causing global warming but this is crazy.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 6, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> https://weather.com/science/news/solar-plants-birds-20140818
> 
> I like to joke about Solar Panels causing global warming but this is crazy.


Don't forget wind turbines kill birds.


----------



## jimk (Sep 7, 2016)

Unassuming librarian leaves $4 mil to UNH:
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2016/08/31/robert-morin-unh-librarian-donation-university-of-new-hampshire-million/

Don't get me wrong.  It's a beautiful gesture, but jeez, didn't he want to take just one round-the-world cruise??


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2016)

http://fox13now.com/2016/09/21/police-mint-worker-smuggled-180k-worth-of-gold-in-his-rectum/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2016)

Another great one:  

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...attempting-to-smoke-weed-through-a-scuba-tank


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 22, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Another great one:
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...attempting-to-smoke-weed-through-a-scuba-tank



Darwin strikes again


----------



## jimk (Dec 4, 2016)

Hawaii's Mauna Kea volcano catching lots of snow since Dec. 1, 2016.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 13, 2017)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/5393947-155/utah-woman-who-killed-boyfriend-during


----------



## dlague (Jun 13, 2017)

jimk said:


> Hawaii's Mauna Kea volcano catching lots of snow since Dec. 1, 2016.



Not so weird.  People ski it quite a bit.  Do a search on youtube


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 15, 2017)

If there's any place that ever needed a chair lift..


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 19, 2017)

Waitress Caught Shoving Hot Dog Inside Her Before Serving It To Customer

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/w...rs-hot-dog-where-the-sun-dont-shine/85384011/


----------



## jimk (Jun 21, 2017)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/alarm-clock-stuck-inside-mans-wall-has-been-ringing-every-day-for-13-years/

Somewhere in this is a major endorsement deal if they can certify the identity of the battery powering this thing for so many years.


----------



## jimk (Jun 21, 2017)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/alarm-clock-stuck-inside-mans-wall-has-been-ringing-every-day-for-13-years/

Somewhere in this is a major endorsement deal if they can certify the identity of the battery that has kept going all this time.:-o


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 21, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> Waitress Caught Shoving Hot Dog Inside Her Before Serving It To Customer
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/w...rs-hot-dog-where-the-sun-dont-shine/85384011/



Wow.  Yikes.


----------



## ironhippy (Jun 26, 2017)

jimk said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/alarm-clock-stuck-inside-mans-wall-has-been-ringing-every-day-for-13-years/
> 
> Somewhere in this is a major endorsement deal if they can certify the identity of the battery that has kept going all this time.:-o


Best batteries I ever used were branded Kodak and came from a guy in school who got them from disposable cameras

I swear those things would last twice as long as anything else in my walkman


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2017)

Not weird as much as dumb.  Plain dumb.

http://www.caledonianrecord.com/new...cle_80141192-0492-5b33-8e8c-e3b3bd919c68.html


----------



## dlague (Jun 30, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> Not weird as much as dumb.  Plain dumb.
> 
> http://www.caledonianrecord.com/new...cle_80141192-0492-5b33-8e8c-e3b3bd919c68.html


Lot of junk there.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2017)

http://fox13now.com/2017/08/03/man-threatens-to-kill-ogden-convenience-store-worker-with-scythe/


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/farting-passenger-causes-fight-emergency-171553043.html

*Farting Passenger Causes Fight, Emergency Landing in Vienna
*
A Transavia flight from Dubai to Amsterdam’s Schipol airport was forced to make an emergency landing in Vienna on February 11, after a fight broke out because a passenger refused to stop passing gas.

Four Dutch citizens – two male and two female – were ejected from the flight in Vienna after the airline said the “unruly passengers” could pose a hazard to flight safety, according to Dutch media reports.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2018)

Truth is sometimes stranger than fiction. Wow.


----------



## jimk (Apr 30, 2018)

This photo captures one of those bizarre, but wonderful moments that restores your faith in humanity!  Last week the Detroit police got the cooperation of a bunch of truckers to line up under a bridge in the event they were needed to break the fall of a suicidal man threatening to jump 14' into moving traffic.  It took three hours, but the man was finally talked out of it.


----------



## Glenn (May 1, 2018)

Glad that story had a good ending. Hopefully, the person can get the help they need. I read a few articles on this story. Apparently, it's a pretty common thing they'll do in similar situations. Hopefully, it brings light to tough spots people are in during life.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 29, 2018)

https://bangordailynews.com/2018/08...re-lobsters-may-have-died-in-brunswick-crash/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2018)

from the town in lived in before moving to CO

https://patch.com/connecticut/monroe/monroe-man-charged-voyeurism-food-fetish-fiasco-pd


----------



## Matt Miller (Dec 4, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/farting-passenger-causes-fight-emergency-171553043.html
> 
> *Farting Passenger Causes Fight, Emergency Landing in Vienna
> *
> ...



Them farts must be deadly


----------



## Ggold39 (Dec 5, 2018)

Astrology signs predict your future?? lol not to sure the article place :dunce:

( btw if anyone can help me change my profile image here that would be great)


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2018)

https://fox13now.com/2018/12/05/pet...0KI9ylwk-g-gzrbBeW-5lJO408o2EyBq--G71m8Z8N5Vc


----------



## Glenn (Dec 7, 2018)

I think they just do this stuff for PR. It always garners attention.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> https://fox13now.com/2018/12/05/pet...0KI9ylwk-g-gzrbBeW-5lJO408o2EyBq--G71m8Z8N5Vc


The censoring of the left. 

Now Rudolph

https://www.deseretnews.com/article...racist-bigoted-and-seriously-problematic.html

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Jan 16, 2019)

They got some big, hungry critters down there in Australia:   https://www.foxnews.com/science/deadly-snake-spotted-devouring-huge-lizard-on-australian-beach


----------



## benski (Jan 17, 2019)

jimk said:


> They got some big, hungry critters down there in Australia:   https://www.foxnews.com/science/deadly-snake-spotted-devouring-huge-lizard-on-australian-beach



And yet my Australian friend freaks out at a tiny spider.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2019)

https://koaa.com/news/2019/05/04/police-lincoln-man-drops-gun-shoots-self-in-genitals-2/


----------



## thetrailboss (May 7, 2019)

Only in Utah.....

https://www.sltrib.com/news/2019/05...0TCRA-PuADSdDiXpScw9v6NItJCtU1oAogrsFVtdhBE68


----------



## Not Sure (May 22, 2019)

Not news but WTF?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 11, 2019)

As if things could not get crazier....

https://fox13now.com/2019/06/11/jus...Mc5ptk13RiE9Ktly8BzgaoqxL9GdJmaCqN5al4ZDTUiuc


----------



## jimk (Jul 2, 2019)

The hail piled up over 3 feet deep in Guadalajara, Mexico after a freak storm on June 30.





More details:  https://nypost.com/2019/07/01/this-is-what-caused-the-freak-guadalajara-hail-storm/


----------



## Ssdadam (Jul 10, 2019)

I like this thread,it's one of the few pleasures I get in between boring jobs.


----------



## jimk (Sep 19, 2019)

Cops pull over two Amish men drinking alcoholic beverages while operating a horse and buggy carrying a 12-pack of Michelob Ultra and outfitted with a giant stereo system.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 23, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost...-testicles-in-bizarre-truckstop-showdown/amp/


:-o


----------



## jimk (Dec 5, 2019)

This isn't so weird as it is amazing.  

DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!  Three guys in a Mercedes specially equipped for speed, endurance and police avoidance broke the record for the "Cannonball Run," an illegal cross-country drive from New York to Los Angeles.  They started their drive on November 11 at 12:57 a.m. in Manhattan and ended  in Redondo Beach in 27 hours and 25 minutes later.  They used an oversize gas tank and stopped only four times during the drive for a total of 22 minutes.  They averaged 103 MPH with a max speed of 193 MPH!

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/cannonball-run-drive-new-record/index.html


----------



## jimk (Jun 1, 2020)

Another story that is not so weird as it is impressive.  Queen Elizabeth goes for a horse ride in late May 2020 at age 94.

In my book that's like seeing a 94 year old on the ski slopes.  Her offspring may be a little messed up, but she's a very impressive lady.


----------



## jimk (Aug 27, 2020)

Four year old girl swept out to sea on inflatable unicorn rescued by Greek ferry boat crew.  Link includes video.


----------



## SheriGoddart75 (Sep 14, 2020)

jimk said:


> Another story that is not so weird as it is impressive.  Queen Elizabeth goes for a horse ride in late May 2020 at age 94.
> View attachment 26910
> In my book that's like seeing a 94 year old on the ski slopes.  Her offspring may be a little messed up, but she's a very impressive lady.


I guess when I am 94 years old, I will only get to the toilet maximum if I live.
Everyone should have the same health as hers)


----------



## jimk (Sep 19, 2020)

Watch a six year old from Texas that looks and plays football like a 16 year old varsity high school running back.
https://www.news.com.au/sport/sport...d/news-story/ac4d3d6378a2d6c16c9d4a1f08510622


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2020)

jimk said:


> Watch a six year old from Texas that looks and plays football like a 16 year old varsity high school running back.
> https://www.news.com.au/sport/sport...d/news-story/ac4d3d6378a2d6c16c9d4a1f08510622



And will have CTE by 16


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Sep 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> And will have CTE by 16
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



 Yeah, and so will every kid who gets on the field against him from now until then.  Did you see the stiff-arms he laid on those defenders!


----------



## JimG. (Sep 19, 2020)

SheriGoddart75 said:


> I guess when I am 94 years old, I will only get to the toilet maximum if I live.
> Everyone should have the same health as hers)



There are times I think she may be an extraterrestrial.


----------



## jimk (Oct 20, 2020)

Another bummer from the year of 2020:  Fungie the solitary dolphin, a 37-year-mainstay of Dingle Harbour in County Kerry, Ireland, has gone missing and has likely died.  He was more than just an animal to the locals.  He was a world renowned and beloved tourist attraction.  This gets filed under news of the weird because it's extremely rare for a dolphin to remain in the geographically small zone of a single harbor for practically an entire lifespan.  Bottlenose dolphins normally live about 30-40 years in the wild.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-54602337


----------



## jimk (Dec 4, 2020)

Longer read, but an interesting account of a weird world involving witness protection & delusional disorder:








						'The story of a weird world I was warned never to tell'
					

Pauline Dakin's childhood was full of secrets, disruption and unpleasant surprises - it wasn't until many years later that she found out why.



					getpocket.com


----------



## AlexWill1989 (Dec 14, 2020)

jimk said:


> Cops pull over two Amish men drinking alcoholic beverages while operating a horse and buggy carrying a 12-pack of Michelob Ultra and outfitted with a giant stereo system.


It sounds like the beginning of another comedy)


----------



## jimk (Jan 6, 2021)

Weird and not right!








						PHOTOS: Rioters storm U.S. Capitol building
					

Rioters stormed the U.S. Capitol and entered the chamber floor Wednesday. The building went into lockdown mode and lawmakers were asked to wear gas masks or leave their offices.




					www.wric.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2021)

jimk said:


> Weird and not right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To bad that political parties don't change their corruption ways
I think it would due lot of non sense would stop if both parties try to be honest with the people they represent


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2021)

I normally don't care about Hollywood people but this is good for sure:

""Larry King Left A Secret Will Handwritten On A Piece of Scrap Paper To Cut His Wife Out For Banging Their Son's Little League Coach""


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2021)

Cornflakes for breakfast for tomorrow.Bico, a narcotic detector dog with U.S. Customs and Border Protection, alerted authorities to the cocaine-coated flakes on Feb. 13 in a shipment of cereal that originated from South America, according to a release from the agency.


----------



## jimk (Nov 29, 2021)

Cool story about Jed and his long lost letterman jacket:






Jed Mottley played varsity football 28 years ago (1993) at Chaparral High School in Scottsdale, Arizona, when nothing screamed ultimate pride in your sport and school like a letterman jacket — but Mottley didn't have one.

"I went down to the store that year and picked everything out," Mottley told CNN. "You had to kind of design the jacket yourself ... but I never saw the final product."

When it came time to pick it up, Mottley's mother told him they didn't have the money to buy it.  HE NEVER TOOK POSSESSION OF THE JACKET.

But Mottley's older brother Josh happened to be in the right place at the right time on Nov. 3, 2021. He found Jed's letterman jacket hanging on the rack of a thrift shop in Pinetop, AZ almost 180 miles away from Chaparral high school, for $25 — a stark difference from its original $300 price tag, Mottley estimated.  Jed's brother was poking around Veterans Village Thrift Store in Pinetop when he spotted the bright red jacket, he told CNN affiliate KNXV.

'The price was right, 28 years later'​
"My mom was one of the most religious people I knew and she always said, 'I'm going to give you guys a sign from the other side,'" Jed said. "She passed away in 2012 but we never got that sign."

The jacket had the name "Jed" stitched under the left pocket, "94" stitched under the right pocket, and a football, the letters "WR" and the number 1 stitched on the right arm. "Chaparral" was stitched inside a big letter "C" on the top left part of the jacket.  Based on the condition of the jacket, Jed said, he doesn't think anyone ever wore the jacket that was custom made for him. The "inspected by" tag was still in its pocket.

more on this story:  https://www.ksl.com/article/5029387...afford-it-his-brother-found-it-28-years-later


----------



## jimk (Aug 2, 2022)

A guy was picked up for doing 161 MPH on Interstate 93 near Plymouth, NH:








						New Hampshire police arrest man allegedly driving 161 mph in sports car
					

New Hampshire State Police have arrested Alejandro Zapata-Rebello for driving a staggering 161 mph in a sports car along a highway.




					nypost.com
				




Or maybe I should post this in this thread

Worst Ski Area Drives for Impatient People


----------

